# Motorola Defy and Defy+



## Soumik (May 15, 2011)

Hi All,

I have recently bought a Motorola Defy from Letsbuy.com. 
I am fairly impressed with the phone. I needed to discuss a few things about the phone and couldnt find any thread for Defy, so created one.

I am not sure if there are many Defy owners around here, but if you are, please give your opinions here. 

Ok, i would first like a recommendation from you. I got a 2Gb card free with the cell, but i want to get a higher capacity card. 
Please recommend me some good card that is supported by Moto Defy.
I was thinking of getting Patriot Signature 16Gb Class 10 card. It will cost me around Rs2100. My friend is abroad and might be able to get it for me. Is there any other good option? and whats the best i can get over here?


----------



## ankit360 (May 15, 2011)

it support upto 32gb so ii don't think it will create problem


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 15, 2011)

No need to spend extra money on class 10 card...a class 4/6 will be enough...spend the extra cash on more capacity!
Class 10 cards are used in DSLRs and SLRs!


----------



## Sid_hooda (May 15, 2011)

Just buy a SanDisk class 4 card, most usually give speeds equal Class 6 standards. Avoid Transcend and Kingston cards, their reliability is pretty terrible


----------



## Soumik (May 16, 2011)

Ok... i read that the branded cards give speeds higher than the marked class. So, class 4/6 card is enough for a cell phone?
Is there going to be any performance degradation if i get a 32Gb card for Defy?

Other than sandisk, is there any other good micro sd card brand?
I was disappointed at a san disk 16gb pendrive's I/O speed which my friend had, compared to the 16gb corsair gt that i have. So, i am wondering if there's anything other than san disk that i can go for in the micro sd card segment?

How are the brands Patriot, A-Data, Lexar, Verbatim... ?


----------



## Sid_hooda (May 16, 2011)

I've tried most, SanDisk handily beats them all (Though Verbatim was also pretty good, i'd still stick to SanDisk since they offer a better warranty). And the SanDisk flash drives will be slower than the Corsair GT, just look at the different in their prices.


----------



## Soumik (May 17, 2011)

Hmm... I wont mind paying that small price premium if the difference is so much noticeable. I was having an idea that Patriot cards were very good. Anyways, getting sandisk from abroad doesn't make sense. Its better to get it from India. Thanks... . Any particular model/place that you can suggest?

Just out of curiosity, does Defy support Class 10 cards.


----------



## Soumik (May 18, 2011)

hmm no one replied... 

ok anyways... next query... i want to know what exactly was the earpiece problem that defy faced? Is it the 3.5mm jack port that died after sometime? or the earpiece on the phone body literally was broken?
I have noticed that in certain calls the othr person's voice is heavily muffled and the echo seems to be from my phone rather than his. Because he is able to hear me perfectly. So, i want to know if i also have the problem.


----------



## desiibond (May 18, 2011)

yes. Defy should support class 10 microSD. do make a note of this:

LBA mode MicroSD problems - no LBA: +14MB/s on Patriot LX 16GB - xda-developers

regarding the problem with call voice, have it checked at motorola service centre.


----------



## Soumik (May 18, 2011)

^^ thanks a lot for the link Desiibond .
Now i will stay away from class 10 cards... better stick with class 4... Its not like defy can play a 8gb HD movie anyways... so no use of fast sequential writes...  (i guess sequential write speed is required for huge files...)
for the voice call problem, its not happening with all calls... only certain calls show this problem, and that too is a very small number, but calls from those ppl are always muffled. 

I will try and get it checked by a Service Centre anyways. Hope there's one in Bangalore


----------



## desiibond (May 18, 2011)

Soumik said:


> ^^ thanks a lot for the link Desiibond .
> Now i will stay away from class 10 cards... better stick with class 4... Its not like defy can play a 8gb HD movie anyways... so no use of fast sequential writes...  (i guess sequential write speed is required for huge files...)
> for the voice call problem, its not happening with all calls... only certain calls show this problem, and that too is a very small number, but calls from those ppl are always muffled.
> 
> I will try and get it checked by a Service Centre anyways. Hope there's one in Bangalore



I remeber one in Residency road, near the bus stop I think. and one in bellandhur.


----------



## Soumik (May 19, 2011)

^^Thanks desiibond... I'll go check the phone with them this weekend. Strangely the problem occurs only on certain occasions... most of the time it is fine... 

okay... next query...
Video playback problem...
When i copying videos from the hard disk to the memory card through the program, it asks if i want to convert the video to a compatible format. I said yes, and it hardly took any extra time to copy them... When i play them, they play perfectly, even HD videos, with HD clarity!... But one video.. a Still Loving you live in concert, it was a *.mpeg file, 85mb and normal SD, i copied without converting. It never played. Whenever i try to play it.. using mobo player also, the phone hangs up for some time... and i can only close the player through ATK. Any idea whats happening?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 19, 2011)

I reccomend a class 10 as well 
Better safe than sorry


----------



## Soumik (May 20, 2011)

^^ Exactly what i was thinking... 
ANyways, after checking that link, i want to stay away from cards with LBA mode. I want normal hi speed stuff. ANy card recommendation to buy india online, or shops?


----------



## pentiumlover (May 20, 2011)

Off topic but Does Motorola has any intention of  Updating to 2.2 Froyo in India . 
Backflip was updated officially all over world except India . Why this sort of treatment to Indians ?


----------



## Soumik (May 21, 2011)

Very good question and one of my future queries. But i would raise it after a month, cause Moto had given a Q2 2011 date for Asia Pacific for this particular update. 
Motorola in India comes without motoblur, hence, they would have to prepare a separate official ROM for us here. They would usually not take that initiative unless the ROM would be used by a huge number of phones. Defy is more of a hit than Backflip, so i expect them to take that trouble. 
If we are treated similarly and the ROM is not release, i wouldnt mind trying out the unofficial ROMs from xda forums. Am sure even icecream sandwich ROM would come for Motorola Defy.


----------



## Soumik (May 26, 2011)

Hey guys... i think Defy Froyo update is available for India...  
Software Update
Gonna try it this weekend. Will let you all know how it went.
Other users can also try out and let us know about the thing. 

Anyone knows ho0w to back up sms from phone to pc/laptop?


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2011)

Soumik said:


> Hey guys... i think Defy Froyo update is available for India...
> Software Update
> Gonna try it this weekend. Will let you all know how it went.
> Other users can also try out and let us know about the thing.
> ...



Use smsbackup and restore application. Please do let us know if you are able to upgrade your defy to 2.2 through official channels.


----------



## Soumik (May 27, 2011)

Thanks, i got the app. 
I will update as to how the process went. Will do it this weekend.


----------



## Soumik (May 29, 2011)

Ok... Its official... Defy has got Froyo... 
Update process was pretty simple. Connect your device to a PC/laptop with net connection. Download Motorola Software Update tool. Open it. It recognizes your phone and checks for updates. If its there, will download the update while checking. Then, will instal it. Phone reboots, close the software and disconnect your phone, reboot it once more.. and you are done. 
Nothing other than contacts will be deleted.
My firmware version is now 2.2.2 

Changes : 
Loads of minor UI changes. Installs task manager and a few other apps.(Nothing useful that i already didnt have)
Gallery app changed to a more traditional look and feel. (Far better than the old one)
Lots of UI optimization. Made the phone very very fast indeed. Whatever small lag that used to come while scrolling though the huge menu screen is gone. Transitions are a lot more fluid. Game loading time reduced slightly.

Advanced Quadrant score with Eclair - 1050-1083
Advanced Quadrant score with Froyo - 1190-1243
(depending on how many apps running in the background)

Whatever change they made to the software... the camera seems to be creating a slightly better image than earlier. - liked
The touch sensitivity seems to increased/shifted a bit - dislike, cause its causing unnecessary selection when i want to scroll through menu.
Battery life seems to have improved slightly, but will have to wait a few days to confirm that.

Quite happy with the upgrade. Seems i got quite a bargain of a device for 15K. 

I did face one problem after the update that when i used my old memory card(i was using that earlier)... the phone just hung up after restarting. As soon i would click to open anything, it would just hand up.
I changed the memory card with the one that came with the phone.. and its working perfectly now. I have loaded the 2GB fully and moved all the apps to the sd card(they move the entire data with a small amount left on the phone memory.. probably registry type files). There's only about 40 Mb free now.. still no hangs or hiccups. Not quite sure what happened to the old card. Anyways, i had everything backed up to PC anyways, so no harm done.


----------



## AndroidFan (May 29, 2011)

Soumik said:


> Ok... Its official... Defy has got Froyo...
> Update process was pretty simple. Connect your device to a PC/laptop with net connection. Download Motorola Software Update tool. Open it. It recognizes your phone and checks for updates. If its there, will download the update while checking. Then, will instal it. Phone reboots, close the software and disconnect your phone, reboot it once more.. and you are done.
> Nothing other than contacts will be deleted.
> My firmware version is now 2.2.2
> ...




Congratulations...


----------



## Soumik (May 29, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Soumik (May 31, 2011)

Just a rumour... but Defy owners have something to look forward to... 
Gingerbread leak on Defy
An official Gingerbread ROM for Defy in the making. Can this be indication that Moto is really working on a Gingerbread update for Defy within weeks of its first official Froyo release?


----------



## desiibond (May 31, 2011)

Soumik said:


> Just a rumour... but Defy owners have something to look forward to...
> Gingerbread leak on Defy
> An official Gingerbread ROM for Defy in the making. Can this be indication that Moto is really working on a Gingerbread update for Defy within weeks of its first official Froyo release?



I won't really get excited unless there is an official release. Moto has abandoned work on udpates on few of its phones in the past.


----------



## Soumik (Jun 3, 2011)

^^ Hmmm.. not that i was expecting, but the rumour of an official release actually got me going. I better not keep high hopes for it and be happy with Froyo for now. When i get bored, will root it and apply a custom Gingerbread on it. 

I really want to buy the memory card now. Cant keep enough songs on a 2GB card.  Can you tell me where to get the card from? I would like it if i can go and get it directly from a shop in Bangalore. I went to a few shops last week and they said that there is no such classification like Class 2, or Class 6 etc. No one even knows what speed rating are!!! So, if u know some knowledgeable shops, please let me know.  If not, some reliable online shop. I am not getting sandisk class 6 or class 10 16 gb in letsbuy, and flipkart isnt showing the speed rating.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 3, 2011)

Dont buy online. Its too much of a hassle. Your call though.

I saw class 4, 6 and 10 cards in many shops associated with photography. Either photostudios or ones selling cameras and such. Although most of them were SD cards I vaguely remember seeing a few micro SD ones. Try them out. 

I am in search for a 16GB class 4/6 micro SD card for my xperia too.


----------



## Soumik (Jun 4, 2011)

^^ Thanks Sarath. I will check the photography studios near my house to look for one.


----------



## sureshk (Jun 4, 2011)

hey OP
Do u know the present market price of defy ??
which is best galaxy sl or defy or wildfire s ?
for rugged use
i hear all the above three have gorilla glass ???  is it true ?


----------



## baccilus (Jun 4, 2011)

What's wrong with buying online? I just bought a pen drive from flipkart and I am pretty happy about it.


----------



## Soumik (Jun 4, 2011)

^^ Nothing.. I bought my phone from Letsbuy.  But i am not getting 16GB microsd card of class 6 or above in either flipkart of letsbuy. Please let me know if you know any place i can go for. BTW... i somehow dont trust eBay, let me know if there is anything else. 



> hey OP
> Do u know the present market price of defy ??
> which is best galaxy sl or defy or wildfire s ?
> for rugged use
> i hear all the above three have gorilla glass ??? is it true ?



Current market price of Defy is quite higher than the online price. Get it online if you are buying it. Market price would be around 17.5-18K. You can get it at 16K from letsbuy using coupon code.
Among the 3 phones u mentioned, cancel Wildfire S, its slightly below the league of the other 2. For rugged use i would suggest Defy, slightly cheaper and far better built than galaxy sl (Its actually water and shock resistant . But galaxy sl has a larger better screen and better camera(though without flash).
So, it depends on your needs as to which one you want. Hope this helps.


----------



## sureshk (Jun 12, 2011)

tnks soumik . 

samsung google nexus s is available at 19.9 k (without discount coupon)
so wat do u say ?
defy or galaxy sl or nexus s ??
mentions its merits and demerits if u know ..


----------



## bongourav (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Soumik,

I intend to buy a Defy probably in the next month. Since you are a Defy owner, I could not find anyone better for advice.

My utmost concern is the faulty earpiece problem which I've read a lot about on the Internet.


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jun 12, 2011)

OFFTOPIC:

What discount coupon code are you people talking about...
Please share


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jun 13, 2011)

Just got back from Atta Market (Noida) after buying Moto Defy for a friend...
price quoted 15.8K
Offloaded an Old Corby and got the Deal at 13K with a leather pouch 
Good deal I guess


----------



## desiibond (Jun 13, 2011)

man. 15.8k is a seriously good price for Defy!


----------



## bongourav (Jun 14, 2011)

^^ 15.8k is a good price !
 I'll keep my fingers crossed for prices to further drop till next month !


----------



## mail2abhi81 (Jun 14, 2011)

is Defy getting shipped with 2.1 or 2.2 out of the box?


----------



## Techfreak2 (Jun 15, 2011)

bongourav said:


> Hi Soumik,
> 
> I intend to buy a Defy probably in the next month. Since you are a Defy owner, I could not find anyone better for advice.
> 
> My utmost concern is the faulty earpiece problem which I've read a lot about on the Internet.




Is Motorola defy upgradle to 2.3 [Gingerbread].


----------



## Soumik (Jun 17, 2011)

15.8 is a great price for Defy Congrats.. 

It comes with 2.1, atleast mine did, not sure abt the latest models. Upgrade is very simple, so dont have to worry abt that.

Officially, no words on its support of 2.3, but Moto seems to be working on it.

At 19.9 Nexus s is high VFM,a nd at 15.8, Defy is also high VFM.  Depends on ur budget. I had the budget, so i would have gone for Nexus S.

Sorry for late reply guys, hardly any time to go online these days.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 17, 2011)

Nexus S was the phone of my dreams. It took too long for this phone to become affordable.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 17, 2011)

Techfreak2 said:


> Is Motorola defy upgradle to 2.3 [Gingerbread].



There are lot of 3rd party ROMS available for Defy. I heard that Cyanogen Mod 7 beta too is out for Defy


----------



## techfreak (Jun 19, 2011)

@Saumik
please clarify if the faulty earpiece problem still persist or not ?. This is the only thing that is stopping me from buying it


----------



## Soumik (Jun 19, 2011)

I saw videos of CM7 GB ROM on Defy. They are fully functional and awesome... 
@techfreak - no earpiece problem on my set. I guess moto fixed that issue sometime back...


----------



## techfreak (Jun 20, 2011)

Soumik said:


> I saw videos of CM7 GB ROM on Defy. They are fully functional and awesome...
> @techfreak - no earpiece problem on my set. I guess moto fixed that issue sometime back...


Thanks for your reply.
Thread Link : *www.supportforums.motorola.com/thread/41152?start=0&tstart=0
Bit hesitant to go for defy now    as it is hardware issue. 
If the problem is solved then ; how come the issue still occurs ?

This problem still persists. Check the below thread 
*www.supportforums.motorola.com/message/370101#370101


----------



## Soumik (Jun 23, 2011)

hmm may be they tried out those lifeproof tests too many times... 
i usualy dont talk for huge amounts of time. Mostly on weekends i call friends and family and i use headphones for that period. I intentionally dont put any pressure on the phone's earpiece as i heard of these issues. (Though i had accidentally droped it to concrete twice so far from a height of 4 feet. ) So far, i havent faced any problem.


----------



## vaibhav99 (Jun 23, 2011)

Soumik, 
I am planning to buy Defy next week. (earlier thinking of wildfire S or Acer Liquid)  
Did you get it from Letsbuy? 
how is their overall service ? 
did you face any problem while doing online purchase or did you use COD method 
did you face any problem delivery or packaging quality. 
how about warranty? 
currently i am in pune,  where are u located how much time did they take to deliver product after you place the order .. 
(I know i can go thru there FAQ for all this but need actual user opinion)
I am getting Rs. 14400 price after discount (ICICI) and online payment. 
hopefully getting good deal 

Thanks in Advance waiting for your reply 
Vaibhav


----------



## cyclops (Jun 23, 2011)

^^^ Go for it. They will ship through Blue Dart and usually within 3 days.
If you work at Hinjewadi, get it on your office address, you'll save on octroi.


----------



## vaibhav99 (Jun 23, 2011)

@cyclops ... Thanks for clearing my doubt .. 
i am at wakkad but can take delivery at hinjewadi (wife's off) so will go for that option .. 
so will book it on sunday/monday (dont want to worry about weekend delivery)  

Thanks 
Vaibhav


----------



## Soumik (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ yup.. go ahead. LetsBuy service is very good. If u get any delay, it would cause of some stupid Blue Dart ppl. You will get it dispatched well before time. Take it in offc, they atleast have regular service to ofc, so cant say address not found. Has occurred to me more than once with Blue Dart.
But i am not sure they even add Octroi tax, so no point worrying abt getting it without it. Whatever the price is shown, thats the final price. No service. octroi tax or vat.


----------



## vaibhav99 (Jun 24, 2011)

@Soumik ... Thanks Will Keep All Updated ...


----------



## techfreak (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks soumik for the reply. Will decide in a day or two whether to go for defy


----------



## amitjha (Jun 25, 2011)

hey guys, I was about to buy galaxy ace but saw online that defy is available for almost the same price, so will most probably go for it.
Just one question though, will it be able to playback 720p movies? Soumik have you tried playing hi-def videos on defy, what was the result???


----------



## Soumik (Jun 25, 2011)

Well... i mentioned earlier... I havent directly put HD videos and test. I had put a normal .DAT format only in between, and it didnt play. Though that was before i updated the OS. Other than that, i had put 1080p videos on it, just while copying, it asks if i want to convert it or not, i say yes, and it converts... in actually negligible time, cause it takes the same time to copy directly also. And i could play those videos in both native player and in mobo player. Though mobo player seemed better. The video looked HD enough for the screen, didnt chk what resolution it was in. 
After the OS update though, i didnt put any video on my phone. Will get a higher capacity card, then try it out. Officially, in the 2.1 version of ROM, Defy cannot play 720p videos. Didnt find anything on the 2.2 release notes, but there were many upgrades fitted in that. May be it can play them now. Not sure.


----------



## amitjha (Jun 26, 2011)

hey thanks Soumik for the detailed reply, will be going for defy only then..


----------



## Maheshbabu (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi Folks,

Here is an another new user of Moto Defy. I tried my best and could not succeed in updating to Froyo 2.2 

Could any one help me upgrade my handset from 2.1 to 2.2 ? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Soumik (Jun 27, 2011)

^^ Did you try with the Motorola Software Update tool?


----------



## Maheshbabu (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Soumik. Thanks for your reply.

This is what I tried. Settings > About phone > System updates.

I downloaded the tool that connects the handset with a PC - "MOTOROLA MEDIA LINK" from motorola website and it really annoying to use that tool. The user interface seems to be very dull and shabby.

Is there any link in that tool - Motorola Media Link to update the mobile's OS ?

Frankly, I dont know what you have mentioned -  "Motorola Software Update tool". 

I guess - all the updates what we are discussing here is UNOFFICIAL and NOT approved by Motorola. Am I right ?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 27, 2011)

@Maheshbabu,

Officially, Android 2.2 is available for Moto Defy.

If you want to go the unofficial route, I would suggest Android 2.3.4 Gingerbread Cyanogenmod 7 --- [DEV][ROM] CyanogenMod 7 (Android 2.3.4) - xda-developers

Cheers!


----------



## Soumik (Jun 28, 2011)

@MaheshBabu - ^^ this is waht we would be talking abt if we are talking abt unofficial ROMs. I am running official Moto Defy Froyo ROM by motorola
Link would be : Software Update - Country Selector
This is where i got the tool to update my phone. Over the Air update is not available. You can even take it to a Moto service center to get it update for free.

Frankly, if u are techy enough, skip the official update... go for CM7 mod for Defy. Its quite frankly awesome... Even though 2.2 will bring a huge amount of improvement, it will nowhere near CM7 mod performance!!! 
I'll get that once i get bored by the official ROM.


----------



## sach1000rt (Jun 28, 2011)

what format videos it can play without converting on pc? does it play mkv files(non hd like 300mb movies) without problem? with third party video players ofcourse.


----------



## Soumik (Jun 29, 2011)

sorry havent tried it yet man. My card is always having max of 40 mb free... so cant really do anything untill i get a good card.
Saw a class 10 transcend 16GB out of stock in flipkart under 2K something. Have put it to notify me when it arrives in stock. How is it? Anyone got any idea?


----------



## diagus (Jun 29, 2011)

how about the battery life  is it good


----------



## Maheshbabu (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks to Soumik & AndroidFan for your replies.

Right now, I would like to stick with official update - viz 2.2. When I tried the link "Sofware Update - Country Selector" given by Soumik, I had only 3 phones available for update. They are: Milestone, Milestone XT720, Milestone XT800. I didn't find Defy in that list.

Can you guys please provide me some more details on this ? I will also check with some Motorola Service center with weekend.

Thanks.


----------



## maverickmonk (Jul 2, 2011)

hi
i was planning to buy an android since jan with a budget of 10k, now i made it to 15k and when i looked in this segment, i found galaxy ace to be more popular than Motorola defy.

so, i looked online for reviews and videos and at last landed in this forum. i read all your pros and cons abt defy and decided to go for defy than ace.

can anyone help me to bag a online coupon @ letsbuy

Thanks guys


----------



## sach1000rt (Jul 3, 2011)

just click buy now, new window opens showing the perchase cart below there will be place to apply coupon just type "rcomlb1" and apply. you will get 1000rs discount with COD.


----------



## vaibhav99 (Jul 3, 2011)

@Soumik & cyclops .and all friends 
got My Defy Last Friday ... 
Good Service from Letsbuy.. 
But Blue Dart Ppl kept it away from me for two days .. (Due To some miscommunication in their own office about octroi) collect it myself from their office. 
Any ways happy to receive this mind blowing defy ...  
went out of town for weekend, taken with me but did not get time to explore it (since its my first android after long faithful symbian association, it will take time) 
by the way guys It got Android 2.2.2 out of box (because i am sure i did not download anything) 
from tomm after working hours my most of the time going to spend explore android world .. 
(is there any easy way to transfer contacts ... i am stupid

Thanks Friends 
Defy User 
Vaibhav


----------



## techfreak (Jul 4, 2011)

Congrats vaibhav


----------



## techfreak (Jul 5, 2011)

got myself defy


----------



## sach1000rt (Jul 5, 2011)

techfreak said:


> got myself defy


congrats. did you order from letsbuy?
if yes how much time it took?
myself ordred one today.


----------



## techfreak (Jul 6, 2011)

sach1000rt said:


> congrats. did you order from letsbuy?
> if yes how much time it took?
> myself ordred one today.


Thanks . I got it from reliance digital for 14.5k . It was a good deal . Letsbuy is a reliable site .


----------



## arjundg (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats to all of you who have recently purchased Defy. 
I am planning for to get one soon, but getting confused over the lens discussion with Defy. Apparently, some of the Defy models have got the Red lens/new BAYER camera module, which they claim to be compliant with the software of the next version of Defy aka DefyPlus, and the camera seems to be better. But while buying, you can not be sure if it has a green/red lens.

Source -  [ANSWER] Does my Defy have a RED or a Green lens? - xda-developers

My question is - Does it make sense to buy the Defy at this point, which may or may not have a Red lens, or to wait for the Defy Plus, which should be released this year with GB? Also, please share the lens module of the newer models you have bought.


----------



## Soumik (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats to all the new "Defy"ant people out there!!! 

@vaibhav99 - You can export contact list to csv file using your nokia pc suite, and then import it using Motorola Phone Portal.

Dont know abt the camera module, but It is certainly a red lens. Hope my phone becomes Defy Plus soon... 
Wishful thinking...


----------



## vaibhav99 (Jul 8, 2011)

@soumik .. Thanks done the same thing yesterday .. still playing around  ..so much to do .. i might go for sandisk/transcend  class 4/6 cards  16GB Card ... very soon .. 
@techfreak .. congrts  ..good deal at reliance digital... hmm lucky you paid amount and got the defy in few min ...   considering i waited for frustating 5 days 

Vaibhav


----------



## arjundg (Jul 8, 2011)

Soumik said:


> Congrats to all the new "Defy"ant people out there!!!
> 
> @vaibhav99 - You can export contact list to csv file using your nokia pc suite, and then import it using Motorola Phone Portal.
> 
> ...



The newer ones seem to have the older Green lens....Those who have bought Defy in June/July, please clarify...

Yesterday I was looking for Defy in local stores, most of them did not have the model at store, and the price quoted was quite high! One even said - Dont buy Motorola, their models have stopped selling. Another person informed that the online price is much lesser than the street price, and this seems to be a policy of Motorola to sell their models at a higher price in the shops! Whatever it ism Motorola is not doing a good job in marketing & selling their products. Seems like buying from Letsbuy is the only option!


----------



## sach1000rt (Jul 8, 2011)

got my phone yesterday from letsbuy(icicilb) at 14.6k with jabra bluetooth.
came with 2.2. initially played mkv(300mb movies) videos but it didnt play properly. So rooted it and did 720p hack. now mkv files are playing perfectly.
no problem whatsoever till now. i asked about xperia mini in other thread,
and im glad that i made the correct decision to go with defy.
and Im using 4gb class 2 card.


----------



## techfreak (Jul 8, 2011)

Congrats guys . Looks like we have many defy owners here in tdf  .
@ arjundg
Not sure about the lens .


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2011)

sach1000rt said:


> got my phone yesterday from letsbuy(icicilb) at 14.6k with jabra bluetooth.
> came with 2.2. initially played mkv(300mb movies) videos but it didnt play properly. So rooted it and did 720p hack. now mkv files are playing perfectly.
> no problem whatsoever till now. i asked about xperia mini in other thread,
> and im glad that i made the correct decision to go with defy.
> and Im using 4gb class 2 card.



Congrats man. Great buy  

Try to overclock it a little


----------



## sach1000rt (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks.
Right now im not going mod it as im going on leave to my home. i just wanted movies to play and i got it. may be after i comeback from leave(not may be, for sure). and MIUI ROM for defy is very fascinating .


----------



## diagus (Jul 8, 2011)

is the speaker problem with defy resolved
for somebody the problem appears after 2 days for somebody after several months 


anybody is sure that his issue is resolved in new ones


----------



## Soumik (Jul 8, 2011)

I dont think anyone here is facing any problems so far. So you can assume for now that the news is true and Moto really has fixed its ear piece problem.


----------



## souravs (Jul 9, 2011)

High guys.I bought a defy from letsbuy.please help me to solve few problems.
   1.It's firmware version is 2.2.2.Is it means it is froyo?
   2.Downloaded  all apps from android market are saved to phone's internal   memory
   3.could not create separate folder for different apps or games.
   4.How should I download apps from android market to PC and then PC to Phone?
   One second guys,thanx for your priceless opinion on defy.


----------



## diagus (Jul 9, 2011)

yes its froyo
is shipping free on letsbuy


----------



## Soumik (Jul 10, 2011)

@Souravs - 1. Yeah, its Froyo.
2. Got to manage applications and select an application. You will have the option to move it to SD card. You can even get something like Advanced task manager to help u with selection of apps.
3. You cannot create folders in your internal memory unless you root the phone. Even on SD card, all the applications will be moved to the Android/Gameloft folder. 
4. Get the apps from some site other than the PC Android market. I do that. There might be some other setting I am not aware of. You can move the downloaded .apk files to your sd card. Browse to it using some file manager on your phone and open them through app manager. You will have option to install it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## soumya.b (Jul 11, 2011)

i hv the following query: 

a. how abt the battery
b. what abt the pdf document viewer on defy. is a pdf document opened in mobile format?

letsbuy.com is down for two days. what is the issue behind?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 11, 2011)

soumya.b said:


> i hv the following query:
> 
> a. how abt the battery
> b. what abt the pdf document viewer on defy. is a pdf document opened in mobile format?
> ...



a. Battery life is decent. 24 hours on medium usage.

b. Its a smartphone. There are many apps which support PDF file format. This is no longer your dumb phone where you are restricted to built-in feature set... This is a god-damned computer in your hands...


----------



## amitabhishek (Jul 11, 2011)

souravs said:


> High guys.I bought a defy from letsbuy.please help me to solve few problems.
> 1.It's firmware version is 2.2.2.Is it means it is froyo?
> 2.Downloaded  all apps from android market are saved to phone's internal   memory
> 3.could not create separate folder for different apps or games.
> ...



1: Its Froyo
2: ?
3: Long press any home screen & you can create a folder. Then drag apps inside it
4: You cant ordinarily download apps from the market on your PC. Why will you want to do that?


----------



## techfreak (Jul 11, 2011)

@ Soumik & others

In some of the application like bluetooth file transfer app which I installed on defy , the option move to SD is disabled. 

Which J2ME app runner will you suggest for running java applications in defy ?

PS : I am on froyo.


----------



## soumya.b (Jul 11, 2011)

im going to buy Moto Defy this week form letsbuy....
a) i just want to know how much they are trustworthy site to make such a high value transaction? 
b) what abt the after sales service of Motorola? 
c) is there any service center available in Kolkata?
pls share ur experience....


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 11, 2011)

One of my friends had a very bad experience with Motorola warranty recently. He bought a cheap Motorola phone (costs around 2.5k). Used it for only a month after which its screen died... Just died...

Took it to the service center as it was well withing warranty. Now, those guys had that phone for the next two weeks... In the end, they just returned the phone without repairing, saying they don't have spare parts for that phone... They are not even ready to replace the phone after they couldn't repair it...

This happened in Hyderabad... Such a sad thing. Getting service is a problem...


----------



## souravs (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanx.
I downloaded a apps(mayabi) for bengali language.but it is not working.just show  a blank square when I want to type in bengali.Opera mini also does not show bengali font.Please share your experience if you anybody know about this problem.


----------



## sach1000rt (Jul 13, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> One of my friends had a very bad experience with Motorola warranty recently. He bought a cheap Motorola phone (costs around 2.5k). Used it for only a month after which its screen died... Just died...
> 
> Took it to the service center as it was well withing warranty. Now, those guys had that phone for the next two weeks... In the end, they just returned the phone without repairing, saying they don't have spare parts for that phone... They are not even ready to replace the phone after they couldn't repair it...
> 
> This happened in Hyderabad... Such a sad thing. Getting service is a problem...



My nokia 5230 had display problems,took it to service center here in bangalore.they said there is no stock of displays so leave it for 15days. I said illcome back after 15 days. And after 15 days they say the same. So my question was if it takes 15days for that then what I have to use for that time. I sold that mobile. Another case sony ericsson phone had display problem. They took it and guess how much time they took to repair it? 40 days. I had to threaten them with police complaint to get my mobile back.
Bottomline is nobody has perfect service acoording to me.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 13, 2011)

I bought my defy today....  the problem is it has 2.1 in it...please tell me the procedure to update to 2.2???


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 13, 2011)

sach1000rt said:


> My nokia 5230 had display problems,took it to service center here in bangalore.they said there is no stock of displays so leave it for 15days. I said illcome back after 15 days. And after 15 days they say the same. So my question was if it takes 15days for that then what I have to use for that time. I sold that mobile. Another case sony ericsson phone had display problem. They took it and guess how much time they took to repair it? 40 days. I had to threaten them with police complaint to get my mobile back.
> Bottomline is nobody has perfect service acoording to me.



Yes buddy... I agree... getting service is a big problem.


----------



## arjundg (Jul 14, 2011)

I ordered my Defy through Letsbuy, they have the best customer service ever....but the shipment is done through Aramex Courier. Current status is being shown as "Shipment Forwarded to Mahipalpur City,India", dont know when will I receive it!

So many Defy users in TD, cant we have an official Defy thread here?


----------



## soumya.b (Jul 14, 2011)

napster007 said:


> I bought my defy today....  the problem is it has 2.1 in it...please tell me the procedure to update to 2.2???



@ what price...from where u bought...


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 14, 2011)

arjundg said:


> So many Defy users in TD, cant we have an official Defy thread here?


@mods : IMO you may change the title of this thread to "The official Mototrola Defy thread" or something


----------



## arjundg (Jul 14, 2011)

soumya.b said:


> @ what price...from where u bought...



Bought from Letsbuy.com...it is reliable.
I initially applied the ICICILB discount coupon, but during payment there was a transaction timeout and I had to relogin. This time I made the payment, but realized the coupon was not applied and Rs 15799 has been deducted!!! I then called up the Letsbuy Customer support and they said that the discount will be refunded back to my credit card account. This is a wonderful gesture from Letsbuy, dont think any local shop or other online retailer can ever do that.

So, my final price will be Rs 15799-1200(refund) = Rs 14599. Make sure you apply one of the discount coupons during purchase.


----------



## srch07 (Jul 15, 2011)

@arjundg,
Well guess you got lucky 

Btw, am feeling like something is seriously wrong with battery backup of defy, or atleast with my one. The battery drains in a day down to 15% even when am not using cell much for anything.

I already pluged in my cell into charging, next time will post complete usage being shown in cell.

Oh and btw, seems like pieces given by letsbuy.com are having froyo installed in defy already.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm loving my defy!!!!  can't believe it can be OC'd to 1.2 ghz!!!


----------



## soumya.b (Jul 15, 2011)

is there any motorola dealer available in kolkata?


----------



## arjundg (Jul 15, 2011)

soumya.b said:


> is there any motorola dealer available in kolkata?



You can get it from S H mumtazuddin in Kolkata...they have a showroom in Gariahat


----------



## diagus (Jul 15, 2011)

how do we attend a call in defy(froyo) with the help of proximity sensor
does the phone automatically attend call in pocket.


----------



## srch07 (Jul 15, 2011)

Guys am really pissed with my cell's backup.
This thing doesn't last even a day, all i did on cell was,
10 min call,
no sms,
20 min internet browsing,
10 min music,
20 min game.
Cell was synchronising for email.

I pluged out 100% charged cell at 10 am in morning, and at 7 pm its at 10% remaining.
This thing gets discharged so fast, even on standby. Totally crap.

How much long your battery last guys?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

For Build Quality I say its a good phone
*www.pic4ever.com/images/Bananeyessss.gif


----------



## soumya.b (Jul 15, 2011)

arjundg said:


> You can get it from S H mumtazuddin in Kolkata...they have a showroom in Gariahat



Actually i want to buy directly from shop...I called S H mumtazuddin. They said they had no stock for moto defy!!! And I dont know the address of Motorola's Gariahat showroom. any help?
Did u receive ur one from letsbuy?


----------



## arjundg (Jul 15, 2011)

They have a shop in Camac Street which should have the handset...u can call 9830333505 to verify. The Gariahat shop is near Basanti Devi college, opposite to Axis Bank. I am yet to receive my Defy. Letsbuy is already late.


----------



## soumya.b (Jul 15, 2011)

arjundg said:


> They have a shop in Camac Street which should have the handset...u can call 9830333505 to verify. The Gariahat shop is near Basanti Devi college, opposite to Axis Bank. I am yet to receive my Defy. Letsbuy is already late.


Thankxx....
A shop at Behala has offered 14.8K....have u got any shop offered lower than that?


----------



## arjundg (Jul 15, 2011)

soumya.b said:


> A shop at Behala has offered 14.8K....have u got any shop offered lower than that?


Nopes, I think that's a good deal as long as they are giving you a proper sealed pack with bill and warranty.


----------



## Soumik (Jul 16, 2011)

@srch - Download an app for automatic task killing like ATK and an app to turn on/off data when u want. Internet usage takes up a lot of battery. 
I use ATM and keep data access turned off most of the time. I get a solid 1.5 days of charge from 100%. It even ran more than 48 hrs with around 30 min phone calls, some 20 sms, 4 hrs of music through headphones, and around 30 min of angry birds. Thats minimal usage, but it did last more than 48 hrs at that time. it had 90% at the start, less than 10% at the end. So, that pretty decent for a powerful android device. 
Keep charging for 10-20 min in the morning and evening... and use the 2 apps mentioned... you wont run out of charge on a regular day.

FYI: For people who were having trouble updating using MSU, they have re released the Froyo update for India with lots of bug fixes. You can now download and install that.


----------



## soumya.b (Jul 16, 2011)

bought moto defy today @14.85K......

is there any Nokia PC suite like utility available for Moto Defy?


----------



## Soumik (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah.. its there. Motorola Phone Portal, though the software is sort of on your device. You access it through your web browser. There is also a windows syncing software which i normally don't use. You can also simply use it like any USB mass storage device when u connect to access your sd card.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 16, 2011)

This is  hands down the best,phone in the budget.... I habe not seen any other phone match up to its performance which lies in this category.... Best value for money...800mhz can be overclocked to 1.2 ghz...what else do u need after that


----------



## soumya.b (Jul 17, 2011)

Soumik said:


> Yeah.. its there. Motorola Phone Portal, though the software is sort of on your device. You access it through your web browser. There is also a windows syncing software which i normally don't use. You can also simply use it like any USB mass storage device when u connect to access your sd card.



how do i connect internet of my PC using my phone as modem?


----------



## arjundg (Jul 17, 2011)

Got my defy yesterday.... installed lots of apps - Go Launcher Ex, Widgetsoid2, Moboplayer, Winamp..... phone taking its toll, already recharged twice....installing Juice Defender now, lets see how it goes


----------



## soumya.b (Jul 17, 2011)

how do i turn off internet in moto defy? i desperately need of it....


----------



## sach1000rt (Jul 18, 2011)

any idea which screen guard is good and where to buy ?


----------



## arjundg (Jul 18, 2011)

soumya.b said:


> how do i turn off internet in moto defy? i desperately need of it....



Go to Settings -> Data Manager -> Enable Data Saver and disable Data Delivery options



sach1000rt said:


> any idea which screen guard is good and where to buy ?


Defy has a scratch resistive screen, why do you need a screen guard?


----------



## vaibhav99 (Jul 18, 2011)

@sach1000rt .. got my self Molife Screen Guard M-SL-MTDEFY for rs. 240 from flipkart .. its good ... best one is from skinonmi (More New Arrivals - Skinomi TechSkin™ for Motorola Defy) but not available in India. 
@arjundg ... its scratch resistant  but after reading lots of usage review on xda forums its better to have scratch guard than have nasty scratch on your costly glass .. i know its gorilla glass but just browse thru xda forums, there are many users who have small or big scracth on there defy may be they are careless handlers but better be safe than sorry ... 
@napster007.. i would suggest you don't over clock more than 1Ghz .. as 1.2GHz  is highest, better to avoid it .. only my suggestion  

friends .. i am facing strange issue... when ever i am on roaming i am not able to connect to net thru edge/gprs ... even after i enable data while roaming ... am i missing some more setting. 
Friends Letsbuy is good but delivery system (in my case blue dart) can be improved (a lot) 
I agree this should become official defy thread .. friends share the apps you are using .. (I am waiting for my 16gb memory card to deliver, included 2gb is too less for me) 
FYI .. i face the problem about memory card over weekend it was halting at prepairing SD Card, then restarting Phone continuously, solution is , just use card reader attached to PC to copy all contents (which ever u can) to the hard disk, format the card, again copy back all your data, insert card, turn on defy. you are all set to enjoy defy. 

Thanks 
Vaibhav


----------



## Soumik (Jul 18, 2011)

@sach1000rt - I got a cheap a cheap scratch guard. Its not exactly to the shape, but covers the entire screen and almost entire glass. No issues with the sensors. INR150 and from a local shop. Doing goof for me so far.
@arundg - You definitely need a scratch guard. Its a scratch resistant screen, not a scratch proof one man. 
@vaibhav99 - 1.2 GHz  is the highest stable overclock, so you can do it without worrying too much. 
@soumya.b - For switching off internet you can use APNDroid... which i use. Simple one click on/off.

Ya totally agree with making this the official Defy thread. We have a lot of Defy owners over here now. 

Just FYI. I have tried and been able to use wifi tether with my laptop. Wireless Tether app does this almost too easily. Only problem is that Vodaphone gprs seriously s*cks. 

PS: This requires rooting of your device.

@vaibhav99 - I faced the same issue with my mem card. It happened when i upgraded my phone to 2.2 with my fully filled card in the phone itself.  
For your gprs problem, check with your provider. Mostly its because of that. I have used my gprs in Karnataka as well as in Tamil Nadu. Didnt cause any problem other than huge bill


----------



## soumya.b (Jul 18, 2011)

how do i connect my desktop internet using mobile internet?


----------



## arjundg (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks vaibhav99 and Soumik, will be getting a scratch guard and a mobile cover soon.
How about this screen protector? Amzer-Mirror-Screen-Protector-with-Cleaning-Cloth-P89392

My current installed App List - 
Go Launcher EX + GO Contacts + GO SMS Pro + Go Weather with HTC Skin
Honeycomb GO Launcher EX Theme
Home Switcher for Froyo
Widgetsoid2.x (using this for turning off/on mobile data, locking screen etc)
Opera Mini web browser
Angry Birds Rio
xPiano
Taskos To Do List | Task List
RockPlayer Lite
Winamp

The Defy FM Radio sucks, so I installed the Droid 2 FM Radio app from XDA
Defy FM Radio


----------



## sach1000rt (Jul 19, 2011)

arjundg said:


> Thanks vaibhav99 and Soumik, will be getting a scratch guard and a mobile cover soon.
> How about this screen protector? Amzer-Mirror-Screen-Protector-with-Cleaning-Cloth-P89392
> 
> My current installed App List -
> ...



Go Launcher EX, GO Contacts are amazing. try moboplayer, its better than rockplayer lite last time i checked rockplayer didnt show subtitles but mobo did and its free. try poweramp its equalizer is amazing but not free.


----------



## Big Stack (Jul 20, 2011)

Im planning to buy Motorola defy nearly.
Im living in  Kerala
will i be getting after sale support clearly in kerala
is it good to take defy though online,coz if any problem is there, they may take months to fix??
correct me if i am wrong
thanks in advance

plz mention if  anybody bought defy within Kerala


----------



## Soumik (Jul 20, 2011)

^^ No matter where you get it from, u need to send the device to support centre to get it fixed. So, if you can get it cheap online.. why not get it.


----------



## arjundg (Jul 20, 2011)

sach1000rt said:


> Go Launcher EX, GO Contacts are amazing. try moboplayer, its better than rockplayer lite last time i checked rockplayer didnt show subtitles but mobo did and its free. try poweramp its equalizer is amazing but not free.



Tried Moboplayer, but somehow it was not able to play large movie files smoothly, whereas Rockplayer was playing it well. Heard a lot about Poweramp, will have to try it tho!



Big Stack said:


> Im planning to buy Motorola defy nearly.
> is it good to take defy though online,coz if any problem is there, they may take months to fix??


If you buy a device from local store or any reliable online retailer, its the same....if there is anything wrong in the device, you have to reach out to the service centers...buy from the place where you are getting a better deal!


----------



## Big Stack (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the information
im going to take defy through online
from the post in this forum i guess Letsbuy got the best deal in defy

Does the defy comes with Motoblur UI bought from letsbuy.?
how is the 3d gaming on defy?
how is the Battery life?
sorry if im asking too many questions

thanks


----------



## arjundg (Jul 21, 2011)

Big Stack said:


> Thanks for the information
> im going to take defy through online
> from the post in this forum i guess Letsbuy got the best deal in defy
> 
> ...



Defy in India is without any Motoblur, and this is good as Motoblur is ugly and sucks lot of juice!
No idea about 3d gaming
Battery life is ok, depends on how much calls and data you are using, 1-2 days for me. I will be rooting my phone soon and underclock to increase the battery life.

No problem, without questions this forum is of no use.


----------



## maddy1205 (Jul 21, 2011)

i saw your posts guys(i guess most of u have defy)......so would u advise me to go for defy..as i am planning to buy a phone under 16k.


----------



## arjundg (Jul 22, 2011)

maddy1205 said:


> i saw your posts guys(i guess most of u have defy)......so would u advise me to go for defy..as i am planning to buy a phone under 16k.



I am pretty satisfied with my Defy, it has neat piece of hardware! For other phones in the range, pls check the buying guide thread.


----------



## Soumik (Jul 22, 2011)

@maddy1205... In this range, Defy is the best phone u can get. Its almost in the league of 19K+ phones, and trust me, you wont feel the difference.

Anyways.. posting new things that i did with my Defy.... 

Created an adhoc wifi network to share wired broadband connection from my laptop and it worked perfectly.(unlike my room mate's HTC Desire, which somehow found every single available wifi network other than one created at home.  Anyways.. will root the device tomorrow to try and fix it.)

Plugged in my 2 TB HDD to the laptop and browsed files in it from my Defy using ES File Explorer. Then tried playing some high quality videos on it. (On RockLite Player - was trying this one out as i just dld ed it.) 480p files worked like a charm. .mkv showed recognized format somehow on ES file explorer. Didnt try to play them. 720p .avi played nicely, with very slight... but constant shudder. Like probably at around 25-30fps.
1080p played too, but at a slideshow pace. Probably 3-5fps. .
Anyways, playing so much on a device with buggy stock Froyo ROM itself was enough.
Did some more browsing on Dolphin HD browser. Very smooth. plays online flash contest fantastically smooth. Didnt try 720p there as my broadband itself didnt have enough bandwidth to play them smoothly .
Tried to load the Facebook game Cityville on Dolphin HD. It loaded alright, but certainly wasnt playable as the touch interaction wasnt getting registered on the flash content for some reason.

Ok there goes another long post of my adventures with Defy. You can post your exp too.
Cummon guys, make use of your smartphone and do crazy stuff... share your exp.. i want to learn, try and get amazed more.


----------



## sach1000rt (Jul 23, 2011)

flashed cm7, working very well. in stock rom it gave 1170 quadrant benchmark, after overclocking to 1Ghz it gave 1370. now in cm7 quadrant benchmark is 2130(amazing). it plays 720p movie well but sometimes stutters here and there but its not a worry because the same video when played on galaxy sl, the result was same(stuttering). no 720p recording but Use LGcamera from market it can record video at 848x480 resolustion.


----------



## giprabu (Jul 23, 2011)

can someone please post the screenshot of defy's keyboard (asap)??
and also i would like to know your feedback on using 'swype' on defy...


----------



## arjundg (Jul 24, 2011)

@Soumik...Great adventures bro! Will definitely try out the Wifi with my Laptop....

@sach1000rt...I got 1150 with Quadrant in my Defy, beats Galaxy S by a margin! But 2130 is insane...btw, are the pictures taken from the Defy camera bit noisy? I was taking some indoor pictures...

@giprabu...I still havent figured out the Swype keyboard, there are some tutorials on the net, you can go through it...For me the Moto Multi Touch keyboard works just fine...

Guys, there is a software update on Defy, I updated over the net, the latest build version is 3.4.36-1.7! Will be rooting it today with Superoneclick and underclock, lets see how it goes....


----------



## giprabu (Jul 24, 2011)

^^does the appearance of the android 2.1 keyboard different from the froyo's keyboard ??
..
and if u have updated it to froyo, pls post the pic of its keyboard..


----------



## Soumik (Jul 24, 2011)

@arundg - Thanks.. Do try it out. 

@sach1000rt - Congrats man. . Have u tried using launcher over the stock rom? Is you have.. how much difference in performance does it make with your cm7 rom? Also, how is the battery life on it? I dont want it to decrease. I am quite happy with its performance, and dont want to sacrifice battery life for more performance. But if cm7 has same or lower juice thirst.. i would love to go for it. 

@giprabu - You mean Moto kb? well.. while on 2.1, i really didnt use that one. Swype was enough for me. Its really easy to use swype. You can add new words, delete them, change accuracy:speed ratio according to your need. Its good. But as for feel, there's a multi touch kb also installed... thats better than both moto and swype interms of usability(if ur not using swype feature). You can dld the aftermarket GO Kb... its pretty nice too. Been using it since a week... and its similar to the multi touch kb, except its got nice themes.


----------



## arjundg (Jul 24, 2011)

giprabu said:


> ^^does the appearance of the android 2.1 keyboard different from the froyo's keyboard ??
> ..
> and if u have updated it to froyo, pls post the pic of its keyboard..



Mine was pre-installed with Froyo, so the keyboard was not changed....there are three input methods - Swpe/Moto/Multi-Touch, I use the multi touch one....pic is here - *ausdroid.net/wp-content/gallery/motorola-defy/motorola-defy-front-with-virtual-keyboard.jpg


----------



## giprabu (Jul 24, 2011)

^^ thanks a lot ..
@soumik ; @arjundg
..
i tried this phone in chroma yesterday.. there were lots of mistappings while using swype on it.. only 2 out of 8 words was rite .. but the swype in other phones (like galaxy ace and sl) were too much comfortable.. their keyboard looks like this.. *img12.imageshack.us/img12/7853/samsunggalaxyacereview1.png
.
.
is it because of the keyboard or something else..?

i love swype.. now this is the only thing stopping me from buying it..


----------



## Soumik (Jul 24, 2011)

^^ Thats a pic of the swype 2 beta... U sure that those phone use this one? If you need this, you can get from their official site and put it on any android device.
The Defy you tried was probably not configured correctly. You can put the accuracy to a higher level to recognize your swipe more accurately.


----------



## giprabu (Jul 24, 2011)

^^yeah.. damn sure.. all the samsung ones (gal s, sl, ace) were having that keyboard only. So you mean that, we can bring that keyboard to defy too !! (peak of happiness and satisfaction).. coz this is gonna be my first android phone and a pretty high investment for a mobile phone. So i don't want to compromise on these aspects as i do lot of texting. 
..
Din't you face any problem when using swype like unnecessary letters getting recognised (like 'c' getting included when u intended to swype through 'v')?


----------



## Soumik (Jul 24, 2011)

^^ Ok if all Samsung phones have it, it might be the Samsung modified version of Swype. 
A lil wrong info.. i just found out that its Swype 3.0 beta not 2.0  and you need to have a rooted phone. You have to kick out the Sype on ur device and install the new one. But its quite simple if you follow steps in xda/similar forums correctly.
You can use this for eg.
[HOW-TO] Install Swype 3 Beta on Charge. 
or 
Swype beta 3 open to all - xda-developers



> Din't you face any problem when using swype like unnecessary letters getting recognised (like 'c' getting included when u intended to swype through 'v')?


You will face such problems if you have ur swype accuracy ratio changed to the speed end.
Make it more towards accurate and u wont face those issues.


----------



## giprabu (Jul 24, 2011)

^^ thanks a lot.. was so helpful...  I'll post my feedback after purchase


----------



## sach1000rt (Jul 24, 2011)

Soumik said:


> @arundg - Thanks.. Do try it out.
> 
> @sach1000rt - Congrats man. . Have u tried using launcher over the stock rom? Is you have.. how much difference in performance does it make with your cm7 rom? Also, how is the battery life on it? I dont want it to decrease. I am quite happy with its performance, and dont want to sacrifice battery life for more performance. But if cm7 has same or lower juice thirst.. i would love to go for it.


havent tested battery fully because im connecting it to pc frequently. but i can after charging fully it was at 56% after a day of normal use(some music listening, some calls, half hour internet). that means 2 day battery backup. but it depends on how you will use(light or heavy).
And Im using go launcher x (on stock & cm7). not that much difference.
Now thinking to switch to miui rom. it looks excellent.


----------



## Soumik (Jul 25, 2011)

^^ Thats cool. Try this ROM if you can. This too looks awesome. Modded MIUI ROM. 

[ROM][MOD] WajkIUI 1.7.22 - MULTiLanguage - xda-developers

Battery seems good enough. I too get similar life from the stock ROM. I will eventually get a modded ROM. Just not getting the time to sort out and make enough space on my card and then read through the FAQs and stuff needed before putting a custom ROM. 
BTW.. which mem card do you use?


----------



## napster007 (Jul 25, 2011)

i love the amount of stuff i'm able to do with this phone!!! it frekkin kills almost every phone even about 4-5k above its price range!!!  Moto had really done it this time.... !!! i'm so glad i have this device!

just one question, i know this is a far shot, but can we mod it so tht it can support USB on the go? like the S2 and the nokia E7? could v attach pendrives to it... may it b possible? if not nw but later? is there a remote possibility?


----------



## sach1000rt (Jul 25, 2011)

Soumik said:


> ^^
> BTW.. which mem card do you use?


I dont remember exactly which one because i bought it a year ago and havent noticed it well but i think its trancend 4gb class 2 card.


----------



## arjundg (Jul 25, 2011)

vaibhav99 said:


> got my self Molife Screen Guard M-SL-MTDEFY for rs. 240 from flipkart .. its good ... best one is from skinonmi (More New Arrivals - Skinomi TechSkin™ for Motorola Defy) but not available in India.
> @arjundg ... its scratch resistant  but after reading lots of usage review on xda forums its better to have scratch guard than have nasty scratch on your costly glass .. i know its gorilla glass but just browse thru xda forums, there are many users who have small or big scracth on there defy may be they are careless handlers but better be safe than sorry ...



@Vaibhav
Thinking of ordering the Molife screen cover from Flipkart. Does the screen cover hinders any touch experience? There is a comment on the Flipkart page that this one covers the sensors, and the screen remains off all the time during the call. What is your feedback?

There is also one screen cover in EBay:
Clear Screen Protector Guard for Motorola Defy MB525 | eBay
Does anybody has any review on this?
I will also be buying a leather pouch, but thinking of buying it from the local store.


----------



## sach1000rt (Jul 25, 2011)

Iam having a screen guard which covers sensor, no problems with that for me.

meanwhile i flashed miui.us, its amazing and too much customization, feels like whole new os, downloaded whole lot of miui themes. benchmark score is 2056 on quadrant. all i have to see now is how battery plays if it is good then im gonna stay with miui. Amazing.


----------



## vaibhav99 (Jul 25, 2011)

@arjundg .. no problem at all for touch sensitivity with molife (even while playing modern combat 2 hd)  ... its good .. about screen turning off, my screen remain on all the time during call while using speaker phone or bluetooth .. i dont trust ebay so dont know about that one. also share pics when u get leather pouch as i am also looking for thinner pouch .. 

@soumik ... sorted out gprs problem while roaming,  created new apn entered the values manually..done; but man my apps are data hungry so disabled it.. so now turns on only when i needed most or wait till i come into secure wifi range . gr8 work man keep up the experience coming .. I tried DLNA ... (dont have LCD but able to play songs on phone from desktop)
friends, not had a time to experiment much for last few days busy with work, hopefully this week get time  
FYI : currently my apps (my apps mostly based on reviews and permissions required) 
Air Attack HD Part 1 (Lags sometime .. need to free some memory before running), Angry Birds (classic,rio,seasons) (angry bird fan u can say), asphalt 5, astro file manager (good1), bluetooth file transfer (very handy), brightest flashlight (very good in blackouts), busybox installer (no experiment yet), camera 360 ultimate(nice creative), dictionary, dolphin browser hd, duck hunter, Es file explorer ( i like astro), evernote, exchange rates, fleya, defy fm radio, fring, fruit slice(very addictive), handscent sms, multi touch paint, my cars(new one for milage tracking), opera mini, ol file manager (new), OS monitor, Power amp(gr8 but hate it for being memory resident looking for alternative), pulse (rss reader), QR droid private(excelletly private), Quadrant Standard, Ring droid(not using it on the way for uninstall list), root check (apk for friends), setvsel, swiss army knife, system (task manger), wireless tether, whatsapp, where's my droid (gr8 app), titanium back up,  some 2-3 forums apps

Looking out for root explorer ... to play with stock apps  .apk files or removing them
also looking for nice video player ... uninstall rocket player when came to know about permission asking about call log.. so back to stock player .. 

Vaibhav


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jul 26, 2011)

I was also looking for a new mobile and defy was the top priority since all were in its favour but insted i increased my budget and got Samsung i9000 . Yesterday i had the chance to use defy and these were my feelings .
Music quality through headphones is just aweful , i dont know how everyone suggested this for me since music was one of my priority . Its volume is low and trebble is not nice . I am shifting from ipod touch therefore i must be harsh but my new I9000 doesnt dissappoint . Maybe on stalk headphones one cannot notice the difference but i was using philips she9800. Again i tested only 6-7 songs on default player and i didnt know their bitrate .
Touch response was fluid while scrolling but i had a hard time pressing play/pause button on the music widget in homescreen . 
Also the scrren size is small ,altough  its mentioned 3.7 ' but its breadth is less and length is more , as a result even my ipod touch's 3.5' screen looked bigger .
I know its wrong comparing it with  more costlier i9000 but when i showed it to my friend ( owner of defy ) he was blown away , he is not much into modding and primary use is just music and camera  but now he is a little disappointed . Is there a way to make him happy .


----------



## giprabu (Jul 26, 2011)

^^ at 20k price range, why dint you go for nexus s ??


----------



## socrates (Jul 26, 2011)

I am thinking of buying this phone but when i went to their India site it does not show the list of service centers at all. I am from Mumbai. Can anyone who has used it for some time tell me about the quality of this phone & any issue I can expect 
Also what ver of Andriod is it now running as I find the India site saying its Eclair where as many forums say its ver 2.1. Is 2.2 or 2.3 due for this handset in India?


----------



## sach1000rt (Jul 26, 2011)

rohan_mhtr said:


> I was also looking for a new mobile and defy was the top priority since all were in its favour but insted i increased my budget and got Samsung i9000 . Yesterday i had the chance to use defy and these were my feelings .
> Music quality through headphones is just aweful , i dont know how everyone suggested this for me since music was one of my priority . Its volume is low and trebble is not nice . I am shifting from ipod touch therefore i must be harsh but my new I9000 doesnt dissappoint . Maybe on stalk headphones one cannot notice the difference but i was using philips she9800. Again i tested only 6-7 songs on default player and i didnt know their bitrate .
> Touch response was fluid while scrolling but i had a hard time pressing play/pause button on the music widget in homescreen .
> Also the scrren size is small ,altough  its mentioned 3.7 ' but its breadth is less and length is more , as a result even my ipod touch's 3.5' screen looked bigger .
> I know its wrong comparing it with  more costlier i9000 but when i showed it to my friend ( owner of defy ) he was blown away , he is not much into modding and primary use is just music and camera  but now he is a little disappointed . Is there a way to make him happy .



tell me which was the best android phone around 14k last year, compare that to defy. with good quality headset even my nokia 2690 gives very good output. dont take it seriously.
and tell your friend to install miui(dont hold me responsible if something goes wrong). it will open the new doors of pleasure of having defy.



socrates said:


> I am thinking of buying this phone but when i went to their India site it does not show the list of service centers at all. I am from Mumbai. Can anyone who has used it for some time tell me about the quality of this phone & any issue I can expect


Till now i didnt got any issues with the set. and as for build quality concerned just watch the videos on youtube about defy tests, there are videos of whole lot of people throwing, sinking, scratching their phone just to test if it breaks.


----------



## arjundg (Jul 26, 2011)

vaibhav99 said:


> @arjundg .. no problem at all for touch sensitivity with molife (even while playing modern combat 2 hd)  ... its good .. about screen turning off, my screen remain on all the time during call while using speaker phone or bluetooth .. i dont trust ebay so dont know about that one. also share pics when u get leather pouch as i am also looking for thinner pouch ..


Your phone screen should remain off during calls when you put the handset at your ear, I guess the screen protector is blocking the sensor, which is just left of the speaker. I installed the screen protector from a local store, the guy who installed was a pro...took great pain in resizing it and placing properly, it works like a breeze!
The store had Molife leather cases, somehow I did not find the size suitable for Defy...also they were quite bulky, difficult when you put the phone in your pocket...so I opted for a simple pouch...



vaibhav99 said:


> Looking out for root explorer ... to play with stock apps  .apk files or removing them
> also looking for nice video player ... uninstall rocket player when came to know about permission asking about call log.. so back to stock player ..


ES File Explorer works as a root explorer as well, you have to change the settings....but make sure you rename the apks, not deleting them...



sach1000rt said:


> meanwhile i flashed miui.us, its amazing and too much customization, feels like whole new os, downloaded whole lot of miui themes. benchmark score is 2056 on quadrant. all i have to see now is how battery plays if it is good then im gonna stay with miui. Amazing.


Congrats sach1000rt ! 
I managed to brick my phone today. The backup got messed up, then again flashed with the stock ROM using RSD Lite! Feeling very confused whether or not to install any custom rom, the stock ones are not bad....I overclocked to 1GHz, and got a Quadrant score of around 1500...

@rohan_mhtr: You have to use a similar music player between the two sets to compare them....my non-overclocked defy with the stock rom defeats the Galaxy S any-day in Quadrant! The Galaxy Ace has a better screen, but Defy has better built!

@socrates: Refer to this pdf for the Motorola service centers in India - 
*www.motorola.com/staticfiles/Support/IN-EN/Static_Files/Indian-Service-Centers.pdf. Defy is an excellent handset at 15k. The quality of call, screen, touch, responsiveness is quite good. Still, in any android phone, you have to tweak and mod it to get the most out of it. I am pretty satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jul 26, 2011)

giprabu said:


> ^^ at 20k price range, why dint you go for nexus s ??



Is the nexus x better then galaxy s . I had no idea but i am happy with my purchase . I got 16gb Gs i9000 for 21.5k .



sach1000rt said:


> with good quality headset even my nokia 2690 gives very good output. dont take it seriously.
> and tell your friend to install miui(dont hold me responsible if something goes wrong). it will open the new doors of pleasure of having defy.



Thats what i ment , with good headphones the sound quality is not satisfying and unfortunately he is not into modding and all that stuff .


----------



## giprabu (Jul 27, 2011)

rohan_mhtr said:


> Is the nexus x better then galaxy s . I had no idea but i am happy with my purchase . I got 16gb Gs i9000 for 21.5k .



i noticed that people in tdf were praising that phone like anything..thats why asked(just curious to know)..
..
Nexus s(it has 16gb too) dont have a 720p recording which is a let down and its camera performance is below average. On the other hand even galaxy s has some problem with its gps rite ?? How far it is resolved ?? And the one you have is a SC-LCD one or AMOLED one ??


----------



## socrates (Jul 27, 2011)

arjundg said:


> @socrates: Refer to this pdf for the Motorola service centers in India -
> *www.motorola.com/staticfiles/Support/IN-EN/Static_Files/Indian-Service-Centers.pdf. Defy is an excellent handset at 15k. The quality of call, screen, touch, responsiveness is quite good. Still, in any android phone, you have to tweak and mod it to get the most out of it. I am pretty satisfied with my purchase.




Thanks. I searched on the website but could not find it 
BTW How did you get this list


----------



## karthik239 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Motorola Defy*

Hi. I am having motorola razr V3i. Brought four and half years back. Ever since then i became a big fan of motorola. Happy that there are so many defy users here. I am planning to buy defy now. i came to know that pictures are not displayed in full screen in defy. Is that true. And i have a few concerns regarding Android updates. Is there any kind of confirmation that Defy will get Gingerbread. I doubt it because motorola quench XT5 was rolled out with Android 2.1 and was never upgraded to 2.2 but its similar spec models like LG Optimus One, Samsung Galaxy Pop have already announced upgrade to android 2.3. I changed my mind from quench xt5 to defy. I use phones for quite a long term. So i don't like to be outdated in technology. Because other phones promise to be up to date.


----------



## sach1000rt (Jul 27, 2011)

karthik239 said:


> Hi. I am having motorola razr V3i. Brought four and half years back. Ever since then i became a big fan of motorola. Happy that there are so many defy users here. I am planning to buy defy now. i came to know that pictures are not displayed in full screen in defy. Is that true. And i have a few concerns regarding Android updates. Is there any kind of confirmation that Defy will get Gingerbread. I doubt it because motorola quench XT5 was rolled out with Android 2.1 and was never upgraded to 2.2 but its similar spec models like LG Optimus One, Samsung Galaxy Pop have already announced upgrade to android 2.3. I changed my mind from quench xt5 to defy. I use phones for quite a long term. So i don't like to be outdated in technology. Because other phones promise to be up to date.



defy comes with 2.2.2 here(atleast mine had it). may be it wil not get 2.3 officially but there are already leaked 2.3 roms and above that cm7 now supports defy which is 2.3.4 . and ofcourse my favourite miui which also runs 2.3. 
No android phones will get updates after 1 year if they are not company's flagship phones. so outside dev support becomes critical which defy has.
and there are no hardware requirments for future version i.e. icecream. companies just dont update their phones because they dont want to invest resources on old phone instead they will release new one with latest version for example se x8 and htc wildfire s, both have same hardware, but one stuck with 2.1 and another 2.3. so external dev support is critical.


----------



## arjundg (Jul 27, 2011)

socrates said:


> Thanks. I searched on the website but could not find it
> BTW How did you get this list



No problem, its from their site only....go to the home page, click Get Help/For Mobile Phones, and then click Service my product...i needed this while purchasing my set!


----------



## socrates (Jul 28, 2011)

arjundg said:


> No problem, its from their site only....go to the home page, click Get Help/For Mobile Phones, and then click Service my product...i needed this while purchasing my set!



 You are right. I don't know how I missed that. Thanks again


----------



## vaibhav99 (Jul 28, 2011)

@arjundg .. thanks about info about Es file explorer .. taken back up of apk and happily removed cardio trainer app renaming done the trick.. few more also going to go ..


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jul 28, 2011)

giprabu said:


> On the other hand even galaxy s has some problem with its gps rite ?? How far it is resolved ?? And the one you have is a SC-LCD one or AMOLED one ??



No problems for me with the GPS  so far , i even use GPS in offline mode by Sygic Mobile Maps MapMyIndia . And mine has super amoled screen  i was precise about it before buying from my dealer .


----------



## giprabu (Jul 28, 2011)

rohan_mhtr said:


> No problems for me with the GPS  so far , i even use GPS in offline mode by Sygic Mobile Maps MapMyIndia . And mine has super amoled screen  i was precise about it before buying from my dealer .



congrats  ...

Pls help with this last point..

OPEN TO ALL PPL IN THIS THREAD :

which would you prefer if you were in a position to choose one of below :

Defy cost price :

1) Letsbuy.com 14.5k (*with bluetooth headset*) but  *NO INSURANCE*
2) Univercell showroom 15.6k (*no bluetooth*) *with INSURANCE*.


----------



## arjundg (Jul 28, 2011)

giprabu said:


> Defy cost price :
> 
> 1) Letsbuy.com 14.5k (*with bluetooth headset*) but  *NO INSURANCE*
> 2) Univercell showroom 15.6k (*no bluetooth*) *with INSURANCE*.



What kind of insurance? I havnt used the bluetooth provided by Letsbuy even once tho...


----------



## giprabu (Jul 29, 2011)

arjundg said:


> What kind of insurance? I havnt used the bluetooth provided by Letsbuy even once tho...



insurance against theft and accidental damage..


----------



## vaibhav99 (Jul 29, 2011)

@giprabu .. In-Transit Damage Insurance.... if you are asking about this ... lets buy already mention about this on defy page  .. at least i received my orders (2) in good packaging till date  .. the only sad part is blue dart service is pathetic and there is always issue with octroi which is paid by letsbuy, most of the time there is no communication from bluedart delhi office to destination office or something else.


----------



## giprabu (Jul 29, 2011)

vaibhav99 said:


> @giprabu .. In-Transit Damage Insurance.... if you are asking about this ... lets buy already mention about this on defy page  .. at least i received my orders (2) in good packaging till date  .. the only sad part is blue dart service is pathetic and there is always issue with octroi which is paid by letsbuy, most of the time there is no communication from bluedart delhi office to destination office or something else.



i'm not talking about in-transit damage insurance.. every online shopping site provides in-transit insurance. I'm saying about after sales insurance (like the ones we get for cars and bikes). None of you ppl heard of it uh (for mobile phones) ??


----------



## sach1000rt (Jul 29, 2011)

that insurance will cost around 100 Rs(which Univercell will give you for free at cost of 1100 Rs more than letsbuy). it is highly unlikely that it will be used.
and yes i also didnt use bluetooth headset which came with defy(but i gave it to a friend who uses it).
So it is upto you, in which you feel comfortable buy from there.


----------



## giprabu (Jul 29, 2011)

sach1000rt said:


> that insurance will cost around 100 Rs(which Univercell will give you for free at cost of 1100 Rs more than letsbuy). it is highly unlikely that it will be used.



very right.. it costs 200 bucks and included in the price 15.6k.. 
yes its up to me. . i'm just asking you opinions/suggestions


----------



## sach1000rt (Jul 29, 2011)

Till now i have bought 3 handsets from letsbuy. I didnt face any problems with them.no problems with courier or octroi stuff. service is good in my experience.
And till now i havent seen any of my friends having insurance claimed it because of theft or accident. And if you lose your phone sometimes police will not take complaint(which is needed to claim insurance) because the insurance company pressures them to find the set which they dont want to find just because they are lazy and its just a mobile, no big deal.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 29, 2011)

@sach100rt : i need your help on rootin my phone to miui... plz send me a detailed procedure..

regards


----------



## arjundg (Jul 29, 2011)

I think the Letsbuy option is a better deal, given their track record and the price...the bluetooth can come handy anytime....

@napster007 Any reason you choose MIUI? There are so many roms available, unfortunately there is no comparison as which is stable/better!


----------



## sach1000rt (Jul 29, 2011)

napster007 said:


> @sach100rt : i need your help on rootin my phone to miui... plz send me a detailed procedure..
> 
> regards



ok im posting the links to the guide. follow every step thouroughly. dont hold me responsible if anything goes wrong.

1) to root follow this link - 
Special version SuperOneClick:root froyo/2.51 easily! - xda-developers

2)Then create a backup of your rom. download the apk from 2nd step of this link  -  [Guide]How I tweak, mod and hack my Defy - xda-developers
install it. skip 3rd step and follow 4th step to create backup.

3)download the miui rom from here
[ROM] Motorola Defy MIUI.us Presents MIUI 1.7.22 Pure English [AOSP] - xda-developers

4)download 2ndInit Recovery Installer 1.4_2 from here
[FAQ] Cyanogenmod 7 by Quarx - xda-developers

4)follow install guide here
  1. Download Defy 2nd init installer and install.
  2. Run the 2nd init installer following the instructions closely.
      reboot the device twice(normal reboot).
  3. Boot into Custom BootMenu by pressing volume down when device  
     flashes a blue led at bootup at M logo.
  4. Select Recovery, Custom Recovery. Choose "Wipe Data/Cache" option.  
     Let finish(use volume up down buttons to move up down selection and    
     power button at top to select).
  5. Choose Install .zip from SD Card, select MIUI rom .zip and let it finish.
  6. Let the rom boot for first time takes a bit more time. 
  7. Done! Enjoy!

download links
  SuperOneClick 2.1 and 2ndInit Recovery Installer 1.4_2
[FAQ] Cyanogenmod 7 by Quarx - xda-developers
motorola defy drivers are needed to root it.download them from motorola website.
download the miui rom from here
[ROM] Motorola Defy MIUI.us Presents MIUI 1.7.22 Pure English [AOSP] - xda-developers


If you have any doubt or confusion ask me ill try to clear it.

Dont hold me responsible if you brick your phone or something wrong happens.

I have just copied and pasted the links from other site. They are not my work.


----------



## Soumik (Jul 31, 2011)

Great.. That is really helpful. Will go through them soon to get my phone updated to Gingerbread in MIUI style. 

One small query: When the version of ROM gets updated, is there any way to automatically update it, or we have to re-install the new ROM again to get it updated?


----------



## adrianstone83 (Jul 31, 2011)

How is the After Sales Support of Motorola in India(esp. in Bnagalore)
Coz m planning to get a DEFY and use it for 2 years and Moto's service is the only thing holding me back!!


----------



## souravs (Aug 1, 2011)

I am using my Defy from last one month.This time a big trouble occurs.When I open any app(specially game and map),after few mins(4 or 5) task manager warns me and shows CPU100%.This time phone does not work.After few mins of close the map the phone do behave normally.
   Another problem is It's Map does not shows actual position.
      Please help me.


----------



## sach1000rt (Aug 1, 2011)

Soumik said:


> Great.. That is really helpful. Will go through them soon to get my phone updated to Gingerbread in MIUI style.
> 
> One small query: When the version of ROM gets updated, is there any way to automatically update it, or we have to re-install the new ROM again to get it updated?


]
they get updated every friday as on thier website. if you want to update then just do what you did for flashing rom(going into custom recovery....updating, check the link i posted they have guide there. ) it will get updated.



adrianstone83 said:


> How is the After Sales Support of Motorola in India(esp. in Bnagalore)
> Coz m planning to get a DEFY and use it for 2 years and Moto's service is the only thing holding me back!!



 I cant tell you how it is cause im not having any problems till now but you can check their website for service centres.


----------



## arjundg (Aug 1, 2011)

Soumik said:


> Great.. That is really helpful. Will go through them soon to get my phone updated to Gingerbread in MIUI style.


All the best Soumik, let us know your feedback on MIUI!



souravs said:


> I am using my Defy from last one month.This time a big trouble occurs.When I open any app(specially game and map),after few mins(4 or 5) task manager warns me and shows CPU100%.This time phone does not work.After few mins of close the map the phone do behave normally.
> Another problem is It's Map does not shows actual position.
> Please help me.


Some app must be eating your CPU, which you need to uninstall...try to see the background apps running in the task manager...if you find the culprit, uninstall it...otherwise maps should work fine!


----------



## giprabu (Aug 5, 2011)

can some one provide me the link to buy a screen guard for this chick ??
bought this yesterday and and its simply awesome !!


----------



## Krish_88 (Aug 5, 2011)

Can any one from Mumbai who have bought Defy share their experiences about the Service Centres? Have you visited one them, If then, How are they?


----------



## giprabu (Aug 5, 2011)

^^you can trust motorola service than anyone (yes better than nokia! ).. Coz I never had problem with any nokia phones. With motorola, they will fix up any problem without any quarrels whenever u visit them with problems..


----------



## abhi615 (Aug 6, 2011)

just a thought!!

i agree defy is a value for money android, and may be the best in its price range. but the moment i type "best android in india around 15k", i'm yet to open a link which features defy as one of the recommended devices (except if the link i open is one of the forums).( have even tried changing the search settings to last month, so that defy with 2.2 is in picture). i hope i'v made myself clear. if not just type in the line on google and check the search results.
 it might sound silly to some but just couldnt ignore it, so thought i'l post it here.

and i'l be more than glad if some one is able to direct me to a link which lists defy as a recommended device.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 6, 2011)

abhi615 said:


> just a thought!!
> 
> i agree defy is a value for money android, and may be the best in its price range. but the moment i type "best android in india around 15k", i'm yet to open a link which features defy as one of the recommended devices (except if the link i open is one of the forums).( have even tried changing the search settings to last month, so that defy with 2.2 is in picture). i hope i'v made myself clear. if not just type in the line on google and check the search results.
> it might sound silly to some but just couldnt ignore it, so thought i'l post it here.
> ...



Let me guess. Most of the posts point to Ace or one of the galaxies or Wildfire (the older one) right? 
80% of Indians still consider Nokia as the best mobile phone manufacturer, any gaalaxy phone as the best android phone, lux as the best soap, clinic plus as the best shampoo, maruti as the best car. Most act like a pack of sheep. Two says Ace is the best one and the rest will spread that without even thinking why. And time and again, I see the same attitude with few members here.  

And yes, it does sound silly.

so, many Indian sites say that Ace is the best midrange droid. You do a google search 'motorola defy or galaxy ace' and you will find the answer. 

PS: When most of those articles were written, Defy was priced at 18k+ INR. But the current price of 15k has made it a much better value.


----------



## lywyre (Aug 6, 2011)

Do you want Defy with 1GHz processor?
Do you want Defy with Gingerbread?

Then, if you wait a couple of months you can get Defy+

*From GSMArena*


> According to German website mobiFlip.de, O2 in Germany is planning on launching the Motorola DEFY+, an updated version of the current Defy.
> The only changes we know of right now is a upgraded 1GHz processor from the 800MHz in the current DEFY and Android 2.3.3 Gingerbread instead of Froyo. Everything else seems identical, including the design.
> To be honest, those were the only two drawbacks of the current DEFY and we're glad that the new model addressed those. This does raise questions whether the old model will get the Gingerbread update or will be limited to Froyo.
> The release date is set sometime in the third week of September and the phone will be sold at an approximate price of € 300.



Source: Motorola DEFY+ leaks on O2 Germany - GSMArena.com news


----------



## abhi615 (Aug 6, 2011)

desiibond said:


> Let me guess. Most of the posts point to Ace or one of the galaxies or Wildfire (the older one) right?
> 80% of Indians still consider Nokia as the best mobile phone manufacturer, any gaalaxy phone as the best android phone, lux as the best soap, clinic plus as the best shampoo, maruti as the best car. Most act like a pack of sheep. Two says Ace is the best one and the rest will spread that without even thinking why. And time and again, I see the same attitude with few members here.
> 
> And yes, it does sound silly.
> ...




i agree about the mentality stuff. ya they list ace as better when anyone can see its not. but even the reviewers for various sites who shud be smart enugh dont recommend defy. i agree "defy or ace" search, results come in favour of defy ( i did mention abt forums in my post). 
i thought defy's available for 15k for quite long now. anyways.

regarding defy 2 i'm not sure when it wil come to india. few months could well turn out to be next year. 
the only thing i hate abt motorola is they neglect indian users big time, but their products are awesome(build quality etc).


----------



## sach1000rt (Aug 6, 2011)

probably defy+ will come with gingerbread and 1ghz proc at original price of 18-19k maybe. but current defy is able to do all that(1ghz proc, cm7 or miui).

And i think its just plain ideocracy that why this is not coming as best android phone in 15k range? just put that phrase on any website or facebook etc and google will show you that result(dont take it seriously). 
people will ignore this phone because newer phones are coming and they will get paid by the manufacturers to advertise it or may be hail it as best phone in that range or this range.


----------



## ss max (Aug 6, 2011)

Check out this cool review of defy that i found out on youtube ,‪Motorola Defy Review, water, scratch test, dust proof‬&rlm; - YouTube

Lastly you can go for class 10 as it will be future proof.


----------



## abhi615 (Aug 6, 2011)

hi guys,
anyone has any idea of retailer selling defy in west delhi or central delhi. a price quote will help too. i' want to check out this phone. out of numerous stores i'v tried, none of them keeps moto products.


----------



## maddy1205 (Aug 6, 2011)

.i dont know about central or west delhi but you can get one from reliance digital store....its located in the ambience mall(both gurgaon and vasant kunj)


----------



## sach1000rt (Aug 6, 2011)

miui rom updated to 1.8.5 (updated to android 2.3.5)
for changelog follow this thread
[ROM] Motorola Defy MIUI.us Presents MIUI 1.8.5 Pure English [AOSP] - xda-developers
or this
*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1079150


----------



## socrates (Aug 6, 2011)

maddy1205 said:


> .i dont know about central or west delhi but you can get one from reliance digital store....its located in the ambience mall(both gurgaon and vasant kunj)



Same with me in Mumbai. Many retailers bluntly told me aare saab why are you wasting time enquiring Sony Ericsson & Mororola  Even Flipkart has raised its price from 14800 to 15399. I was warned of this by a person who attribute it to the festive season going on.


----------



## Soumik (Aug 6, 2011)

Defy + (not Defy 2) is an upgraded version of Defy. Its the exact same phone with addition of 1 GHz overclock, 720p video recording with Bayer Lens and Gingerbread out of the box. 
The leaked GB ROM from Moto was actually for the new device. This was confirmed quite sometime back even in Moto service forums, not sure y GSMArena took so long to announce it.  Anyways, its just a marketing gimmick. If you have the Bayer Module lens, just get the official ROM for Defy+ and u will be having a Defy+ in ur hands. 

Well, ppl who write reviews as to Ace being better than Defy, they would be normal hired ppl who use their phones for basic evryday purposes with no interest in what all the smartphone can actually do for u, or what underneath the outer covers. They might even go and say Super LCD is better than Super Amoled cause they show brighter pictures. just saying.. 
Small scenario abt the mentality thing. Last week, one of my seniors(IT proffessional) wanted to buy a new phone. in the range of 12-13K. She was also asking if any Galaxy is availale in that price. I clearly said, if u get Ace for 13K, go for it. else, lower ur budget and get Optimus One, or make it higher and get Defy. Her response was.. LG! Motorola! are their phone any good? Isnt there any other option, Like Nokia and Sony?  I pointed her to this forum and asked her to go through the threads, u will get to know which ones are worth buying. Yesterday she calls me and tells me... I got a SE Xperia phone (not sure if its W8 or X8, it is either of them by her description), and asked how it this one? I said yeah its a good looking phone. Enjoy it.


----------



## abhi615 (Aug 6, 2011)

guys where can can i lay my hands on defy for testing it out. west or central delhi.


----------



## Soumik (Aug 7, 2011)

^^ dont know if u have any, but u can chk Croma outlets. They have working samples of the devices. Or even some Ezones...

@sach1000rt -  Hey i got another query regarding MIUI. I installed MIUI for Desire on my room mate's phone today. Its seems to be totally like iPhone. I started to miss an app drawer from the word go.  And the MIUI store for themes and lock screens is totally in Chinese. 
Is there any version of MIUI available with everything in English? And does the MIUI for Defy have an app drawer?


----------



## arjundg (Aug 7, 2011)

giprabu said:


> can some one provide me the link to buy a screen guard for this chick ??
> bought this yesterday and and its simply awesome !!



Congratulations on your purchase, wise decision...
Regarding screen guard, I think you better go with a local shop, it will cost around Rs 150. The screen guards do not come in exact screen size for Defy, they blocks the sensors which dont turn the screen off when you are on a call. I bought a 4 inch screen guard from a local shop and the service person there resized it and fitted it excellently.


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 7, 2011)

Soumik said:


> Small scenario abt the mentality thing. Last week, one of my seniors(IT proffessional) wanted to buy a new phone. in the range of 12-13K. She was also asking if any Galaxy is availale in that price. I clearly said, if u get Ace for 13K, go for it. else, lower ur budget and get Optimus One, or make it higher and get Defy. Her response was.. LG! Motorola! are their phone any good? Isnt there any other option, Like Nokia and Sony?  I pointed her to this forum and asked her to go through the threads, u will get to know which ones are worth buying. Yesterday she calls me and tells me... I got a SE Xperia phone (not sure if its W8 or X8, it is either of them by her description), and asked how it this one? I said yeah its a good looking phone. Enjoy it.



This is sad...  an IT Professional doesn't care to research one bit about the phone she is buying? Why don't people love technology?


----------



## Soumik (Aug 7, 2011)

^ Its the mentality thing. Instead of taking the pain of searching and reading through the threads, is easier to take comments. And i probably have been the only one pointing her to LG or Motorola over Samsung and SE. And truth be told, LG and MOTO do have a bad reputation with most ppl. Even though they have redeemed themselves by making phones like Optimus One and Defy available to us, not many ppl know abt these phone. In my ofc bus, i hardly see anyone holding any android other than Samsung Galaxies(inclucing SGS and SGSII along with G3 G5 GAce GPop etc), HTC(mostly Wildfire or Wildfire S), and SE(X10, X10 mini and X8/W8). Absolutely no LG/Moto anywhere.


----------



## abhi615 (Aug 8, 2011)

hi guys,
finally laid my hands on defy, a decent phone, good when u take into account 15k price tag. but its touch disappointed me ( was that moto blur or plain android), no where near htc's sense UI., even touch wiz appears better. 
is ther any way to improve defy's touch without rooting it. 


P.S : shopkeeper asked me not to consider this phone as it is not a good phone, advised me samsung / htc., well i just smiled back.


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 8, 2011)

abhi615 said:


> hi guys,
> finally laid my hands on defy, a decent phone, good when u take into account 15k price tag. but its touch disappointed me ( was that moto blur or plain android), no where near htc's sense UI., even touch wiz appears better.
> is ther any way to improve defy's touch without rooting it.
> 
> ...



Change the launcher... Try Go Ex Launcher or Launcher Pro. Stay away from ADW Launcher...

Personally, I use MoDaCo's Gingerbread launcher... It really speeds up the phone...

P. S. Inquired last week. Defy is available for 13.8k in Hyderabad shops...


----------



## abhi615 (Aug 8, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Change the launcher... Try Go Ex Launcher or Launcher Pro. Stay away from ADW Launcher...
> 
> Personally, I use MoDaCo's Gingerbread launcher... It really speeds up the phone...
> 
> P. S. Inquired last week. Defy is available for 13.8k in Hyderabad shops...



hi,
u mean to say changing launcher will speed up the lag which is there when scrolling through apps in defy. and both of these will work on froyo (un rooted) ?
wow 13.8k.. price quoted to me was 15,400 (delhi). (its much cheaper on letsbuy, after coupon ofcourse).


----------



## socrates (Aug 8, 2011)

abhi615 said:


> P.S : shopkeeper asked me not to consider this phone as it is not a good phone, advised me samsung / htc., well i just smiled back.



 lol same is happening to me in Mumbai. I am not sure if they say this coz they don't stock it or its cpz of complaints/poor commissions  which led to poor sales hence not stocking it


----------



## sach1000rt (Aug 8, 2011)

Soumik said:


> ^^ @sach1000rt -  Hey i got another query regarding MIUI. I installed MIUI for Desire on my room mate's phone today. Its seems to be totally like iPhone. I started to miss an app drawer from the word go.  And the MIUI store for themes and lock screens is totally in Chinese.
> Is there any version of MIUI available with everything in English? And does the MIUI for Defy have an app drawer?



Sorry i didnt notice your post.
miui is mainly chinese rom devoloped by chinese.but there are also english translated versions. I dont know for any other phone but for defy if you want a launcher in miui check this link
[ROM][MOD] WajkIUI 1.7.29 - MULTiLanguage - xda-developers


----------



## Soumik (Aug 8, 2011)

abhi615 said:


> hi,
> u mean to say changing launcher will speed up the lag which is there when scrolling through apps in defy. and both of these will work on froyo (un rooted) ?
> wow 13.8k.. price quoted to me was 15,400 (delhi). (its much cheaper on letsbuy, after coupon ofcourse).


Yeah... changing the Launcher does speed up the phone. I am using GO Launcher Ex, and it feels a lot faster in everything over the stock launcher.



sach1000rt said:


> Sorry i didnt notice your post.
> miui is mainly chinese rom devoloped by chinese.but there are also english translated versions. I dont know for any other phone but for defy if you want a launcher in miui check this link
> [ROM][MOD] WajkIUI 1.7.29 - MULTiLanguage - xda-developers



Not a problem. 
Ya i know MIUI is a chinese ROM, but since they could translate almost everything to English, y leave the MIUI Store chinese? I was thinking there might be some way to push an English language pack to system..?

WajkIUI looks cool. I would probably go for that one for my Defy. Am not just going for it right now, cause GO Launcher has soo many themes,.. just cant get bored with it. 
Anyways, now that i have modded my rommie's Desire, and friend's X8, itching to get a new device from somewhere and try to mod it out...hehe


----------



## sach1000rt (Aug 8, 2011)

who installed miui can follow this thread for its hidden features etc..
MIUI Hidden Features [Video Included 6.30.11]
example : miui rom has inbuilt screenshot taking option i.e. hold volume down and menu button it will take screenshot.
In 1.8.5 when screen is locked just hold home button to start torch(screen has to be active i.e. just press power button and screen comes alive.)
when screen is locked double tap on lock to start music player.
You can donwload themes from here also *forums.miuiandroid.com/forumdisplay.php?31-Theme-Releases
Miui comes with dnd mode which when activated allows you to blacklist calls and sms. you can block sms by keyword also.
apply any theme and you can still edit that theme like changing locksreen, font ,status bar, icons, launcher etc and you can backup that  modified theme also.
Swiping from left to right or right to left gives you the option to select and delete a message or call log.


----------



## soumya.b (Aug 8, 2011)

i hv updated Android Market application..but it is running quite slow. how cud i revert it back to my older one?


----------



## sach1000rt (Aug 8, 2011)

dont worry it will come to normal after sometime. If the problem persists then revert back.


----------



## soumya.b (Aug 8, 2011)

sach1000rt said:


> dont worry it will come to normal after sometime. If the problem persists then revert back.



cud u tell me the process how to revert it back....


----------



## sach1000rt (Aug 8, 2011)

well i dont know exactly how to revert back but dont do it as it will update again to new version. may be it is updating in background. if problem perists then download the apk from internet and install it manually.
maybe reset will revert it but you will lose some data and settings.


----------



## abhi615 (Aug 9, 2011)

Soumik said:


> Yeah... changing the Launcher does speed up the phone. I am using GO Launcher Ex, and it feels a lot faster in everything over the stock launcher.



thanks soumik, 
thats grt. and do u feel the general lag in apps also., and did this lag also disappear with go launcher.


----------



## shuhailnp (Aug 9, 2011)

hi ..
i m thinking of buying this phone or samsung wave 2 . can anyone check which one has good screen , like which one has vivid .. and does wave and defy can play angry birds without lag ?????


----------



## arjundg (Aug 9, 2011)

shuhailnp said:


> hi ..
> i m thinking of buying this phone or samsung wave 2 . can anyone check which one has good screen , like which one has vivid .. and does wave and defy can play angry birds without lag ?????



Defy and Wave2 are similar in terms of screen, Wave2 is not SuperAMOLED....the main difference is android against Bada OS...also the Wave 2 has secondary cam, 720p recording, but Defy is Lifeproof...!


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 10, 2011)

shuhailnp said:


> hi ..
> i m thinking of buying this phone or samsung wave 2 . can anyone check which one has good screen , like which one has vivid .. and does wave and defy can play angry birds without lag ?????



If you buy Wave 2, then forget about Angry birds and thousands of apps and games which won't be available because it does not run Android.

Defy is an excellent phone for the price... go for it...


----------



## shuhailnp (Aug 10, 2011)

arjundg said:


> Defy and Wave2 are similar in terms of screen, Wave2 is not SuperAMOLED....the main difference is android against Bada OS...also the Wave 2 has secondary cam, 720p recording, but Defy is Lifeproof...!





AndroidFan said:


> If you buy Wave 2, then forget about Angry birds and thousands of apps and games which won't be available because it does not run Android.
> 
> Defy is an excellent phone for the price... go for it...




ok.. thanks for suggestion
but i need 720p recording . will it be possible in defy bu hacks even if i get green lens ?


----------



## sach1000rt (Aug 10, 2011)

shuhailnp said:


> ok.. thanks for suggestion
> but i need 720p recording . will it be possible in defy bu hacks even if i get green lens ?


720p Hack doesnt work well on defy. and it may not totally work on green lens.
if you want 720p recording then i will suggest you another way, dont go for wave II for just recording, get defy and buy a handicam or pocket cam like Sony Bloggie MHS-PM5/V or Samsung-HMX-U10 which are full HD recorders
and last time i saw them on homeshop18 website for 6k to 7k range.
they are not available in indian market but homeshop18 is shipping them from other countries to here.
 just take a look here
Amazon.com: Samsung HMX-U10 Ultra-Compact Full-HD Camcorder with 10 MP Still (Black): Camera & Photo
Review: Sony Bloggie MHS-PM5/V pocket HD camcorder | TechCrunch
for video quality search their name in youtube you will get whole lot of camera samples.
Sony MHS-PM5 bloggie HD Video Camera (Violet) (Imported) . Buy Best Sony MHS-PM5 bloggie HD Video Camera (Violet) (Imported) at Lowest Price Online
sorry but they are out of stock.


----------



## shuhailnp (Aug 10, 2011)

ok thanks for your suggestion ..


----------



## arjundg (Aug 10, 2011)

Can anybody suggest a suitable in-ear headphone with mic and/or volume controls for Defy? I need to buy one. There is a Soundmagic MP-21, but not sure if the controls work for Defy


----------



## Big Stack (Aug 10, 2011)

Got My hands On  Defy, i week ago

Met with an accident  display glass panel completely ****ed UP!!!,a thousand cracks.........
Still working finely ,no problem in touch,everything working smooth....

THumps Up for my defy
Its brilliant,,
photo will be uploaded soon.........


----------



## Soumik (Aug 11, 2011)

^ What kind of accident happened? If ur Defy's glass cracked up, it must be pretty intense. Hope u didnt get hurt...

@arundj -  Soundmagic was the only one i saw in Lynx too. No idea if anything else is available. I am hoping M6+mic should be available somewhere. Any one has any ideas?


----------



## Big Stack (Aug 11, 2011)

Soumik said:


> ^ What kind of accident happened? If ur Defy's glass cracked up, it must be pretty intense. Hope u didnt get hurt...
> 
> @arundj -  Soundmagic was the only one i saw in Lynx too. No idea if anything else is available. I am hoping M6+mic should be available somewhere. Any one has any ideas?



Bike accident,
i am not hurt much, only scratches in my hand

will i get warranty for that?


----------



## arjundg (Aug 12, 2011)

Soumik said:


> @arundj -  Soundmagic was the only one i saw in Lynx too. No idea if anything else is available. I am hoping M6+mic should be available somewhere. Any one has any ideas?



I found these:
Soundmagic MP-21 Earphones + Fiio Amplifier Bundles	 	Rs :607/
Unit:9mm Neodymium Magnet
Sensitivity：97±2dB at 1KHz/mW
Frequency range：15~22000 Hz

Meelectronics Sound-lsolating iphone/ipd/cellphone Earphone ( black )- Model M9P-BK	 	Rs :1150/-
Driver: 9mm drivers with neodymium magnets
Frequency Response: 20Hz – 20KHz
Sensitivity: 95 dB (1mW @ 1KHz)
M9P seems to be a safe bet for me. Any other ideas?

@Big Stack: Glad u are okay, how come the touch is working in Defy if the screen is cracked? its really lifeproof!


----------



## abhi615 (Aug 12, 2011)

hi guys, i'v heard ice cream sandwich is abt to hit by september ( no quotable source), is this true. will defy get it??


----------



## arjundg (Aug 13, 2011)

abhi615 said:


> hi guys, i'v heard ice cream sandwich is abt to hit by september ( no quotable source), is this true. will defy get it??



Let Defy get Gingreadbread first...


----------



## soumya.b (Aug 13, 2011)

how do i know my lens is a Bayer one?

^^ got my answer.... i hv Bayer cam module with green lens....


----------



## abhi615 (Aug 14, 2011)

arjundg said:


> Let Defy get Gingreadbread first...



thats surprisingly true !!

but ice cream sandwich catch line is being one platform for all, so i thought even device running on froyo mit get one.


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 14, 2011)

abhi615 said:


> thats surprisingly true !!
> 
> but ice cream sandwich catch line is being one platform for all, so i thought even device running on froyo mit get one.



There are highend devices released a year ago which are still officially on Froyo... Stop dreaming about ICS for Defy...


----------



## Soumik (Aug 14, 2011)

Defy hopefully is gonna get ICS. Just wont be that soon. Defy+ is supposed to launch in September in US with Gingerbread. So... official Gingerbread ROM would be available soon, just not sure if we can get it officially in India. And as Defy+ is releasing with GB, it will also get the ICS update, hence would be available to Defy too, again.. may not be through official sources here.


----------



## ashikns (Aug 14, 2011)

Guys, I want to install cyanogen on my defy.I want to know if this will void my warranty.Thanks


----------



## Big Stack (Aug 14, 2011)

arjundg said:


> I found these:
> Soundmagic MP-21 Earphones + Fiio Amplifier Bundles	 	Rs :607/
> Unit:9mm Neodymium Magnet
> Sensitivity:97±2dB at 1KHz/mW
> ...


I don't know ,i think only the outer glass has broken(digitizer) and no problems  for touch and other functions.
Even though it was thrown @ 60+ kph into National Highway and working without any problems (forget broken glass)

Does anybody know how much will cost to repair?
again no problems for display in producing  colors and adjusting brightness and all
Thank You


----------



## ashikns (Aug 15, 2011)

Guys,look at this

Motorola DEFY MB525 Lithium-Ion 3500mAh Extended Batte | eBay

Its an extended battery pack for defy(3500 mAh).Is it safe to use this?


----------



## sach1000rt (Aug 15, 2011)

I was just about to post the news about google buying moto.
Google to buy Motorola Mobility for $12.5 billion - Yahoo! News 
Good news.


----------



## shuhailnp (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeehooooo!!!!!!!!!!

Another good news!!!
motorola defy + confirmed ...
check this out 
Motorola Mobility Reveals Motorola DEFYâ„¢+ - Press Releases - Motorola Mobility, Inc.


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 15, 2011)

sach1000rt said:


> I was just about to post the news about google buying moto.
> Google to buy Motorola Mobility for $12.5 billion - Yahoo! News
> Good news.



Yeah... Now all Pure Google phones will come from Motorola...

Google is buying Motorola for $12.5B = 57000 Crore Rupees...


----------



## arjundg (Aug 16, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Yeah... Now all Pure Google phones will come from Motorola...
> 
> Google is buying Motorola for $12.5B = 57000 Crore Rupees...



Wow! my phone will now be called Google Defy!


----------



## zzzz (Aug 17, 2011)

i'm planning to go or defy, but am worried about its battery life. how does defy's battery stand against galaxy s or desire s or other good batteries...


----------



## giprabu (Aug 18, 2011)

My defy lags while switching between home screens if I use live wallpapers..
Any fix available for it?


----------



## abhi615 (Aug 18, 2011)

hi guys,
its going to be a long post full of questions, pls bear..

1.i'm not able to switch off my internet connection. can any one tell me how to do.

2.morever i'm using advanced task killer, somehow "voice commands" and "task manager" dont get killed( i mean closed).

3.while using advanced task killer, it shows available memory as 232 mb, aint that very less??

4.when i connect my defy to laptop i'm not able to use internet from the laptop.

5.can some give me the link to froyo update for my android or shud i go to moto care.

6. suggest me some must have and good apps for defy..

thanks in advance.


----------



## sach1000rt (Aug 18, 2011)

abhi615 said:


> hi guys,
> its going to be a long post full of questions, pls bear..
> 
> 1.i'm not able to switch off my internet connection. can any one tell me how to do.
> ...



1. install apn onoff app from market to switch off and on for internet.

2. I cant explain it exactly but some apps will not be closed. but dont worry they will not eat memory. 

3. Linux-based devices (such as Android phones) handle RAM differently. When an application closes in Linux, the OS keeps the application in RAM, primarily to speed up load times. The used RAM is not freed until a new application is launched that requires more RAM than is currently availabe. Thus it is perfectly normal to have very little free RAM.

4. I havent did that. maybe someone else will help.

5. maybe follow this [SBF] OFFICIAL RE-RELEASE | Android Froyo 2.2.2 SOUTH EAST ASIA + INDIA [RE-RELEASE!] - xda-developers or goto moto care.

6.It depends on your taste. I have 'x construct' game installed. which is a good game. apart from that 'android system info', moboplayer, lgcamera.
I am on miui rom(2.3.5).


----------



## abhi615 (Aug 19, 2011)

thanks  sach1000rt.

more help needed guys. 

1.stil if someone cal tel me how connect internet from laptop without wifi.

2. cant even access wi fi..  tried connecting friend's wi fi ( of course entered the right pass key). its connecting and then gets disconnected the same time. other devices connected to this wi fi works well..


----------



## abhi615 (Aug 21, 2011)

hey guys some one help me with above listed queries pls..


----------



## arjundg (Aug 21, 2011)

abhi615 said:


> thanks  sach1000rt.
> 
> more help needed guys.
> 
> ...



U have to use a Windows 7 system and a software called Connectify - Connectify for Android - Turn your Laptop or Smartphone into a Secure Wi-Fi Hotspot


----------



## Rohan_B (Aug 22, 2011)

Going to get a Defy soon!
My question is 
1) Should I wait for the Defy+?? when is it going to be released??
2) What will be the price of the Defy+?
3) Are there any chances of the Defy Getting GB?
4) Does Defy on Stock ROM Lag while Gaming??


----------



## montsa007 (Aug 22, 2011)

Motorola = Garbage resale...


----------



## varuog (Aug 22, 2011)

Rohan_B said:


> Going to get a Defy soon!
> My question is
> 1) Should I wait for the Defy+?? when is it going to be released??
> 2) What will be the price of the Defy+?
> ...



That's exactly whats going on my mind too.
 Is it worth the wait (and the extra price) for Defy+ ??


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 22, 2011)

^^ Answer will be just wait & watch.


----------



## giprabu (Aug 22, 2011)

Rohan_B said:


> Going to get a Defy soon!
> My question is
> 1) Should I wait for the Defy+?? when is it going to be released??
> 2) What will be the price of the Defy+?
> ...



1) IMO You need not wait .. coz with the introduction of defy+, the price of defy
    will go down further and it would be a real best buy .

2) In India the price would be around 18-19k (atleast for first two months)..
    Defy still sails at 16.5k in showrooms in Chennai.

3) Defy already got it !! (MIUI and CM7..).The defy+'s rom might get matched 
    for defy too...

4) Haven't tried any heavy games. other simple ones work fine.. Defy has a 
    decent gpu and games will work fine.

Defy+ has 1GHz cpu which actually should consume an extra % of battery and thats why it is coming with 1700mAH.. So the ratio, 800Mhz-1540mAH and 1GHz-1700mAH remains almost same.

If defy+ would have come with a secondary cam, then the extra money would've been well justified.


----------



## Soumik (Aug 23, 2011)

^ Defy+ is really not a new phone. Its Defy with a bigger battery and new ROM. The leaked ROM already works on Defy which offers overclocked CPU and 720p recording for Bayer lens module devices. So.. its really not worth the wait.
And it will be a real long wait if you ask me, and everyone knows that Defy+ is nothing but a marketing gimmick, so they will pull out Defy before they launch Defy+, and start over the price from 18-19K.
Defy has got a very Decent GPU. I am still on stock Froyo.. and Games like Asphalt 5 and NFS Shift run flawlessly on it.
Ppl should only go for Defy+ if they are afraid to mod your device. If you are not, there is really no need for paying the extra cash for the same device. 
Oh yeah, as Defy+ is launching, Defy will definitely NOT get official gingerbread update.


----------



## arjundg (Aug 23, 2011)

Soumik said:


> Oh yeah, as Defy+ is launching, Defy will definitely NOT get official gingerbread update.



Then, it would be very unfortunate. But, we can always apply the released Defy+ ROM.


----------



## giprabu (Aug 24, 2011)

Soumik said:


> ^ Defy+ is really not a new phone. Its Defy with a bigger battery and new ROM. The leaked ROM already works on Defy which offers overclocked CPU and 720p recording for Bayer lens module devices. So.. its really not worth the wait.



My defy has a green lens.. So if I use the rom of defy+, is it like, i won't be able to use my cam at all ?? or only the 720p feature alone won't be available ??


----------



## Rohan_B (Aug 25, 2011)

If I order my Defy Right Now, which Lens am I Likely to GET??


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 25, 2011)

Rohan_B said:


> If I order my Defy Right Now, which Lens am I Likely to GET??



Lens?? u mean the camera lens in it?


----------



## arjundg (Aug 25, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Lens?? u mean the camera lens in it?



I think he means the Red or Green lens in Defy. I got a Red lens, bought 1 month back from Letsbuy!


----------



## diagus (Aug 25, 2011)

Motorola DEFY -TI OMAP 3610 processor(can be overclocked to 1ghz)
Motorla DEFY+  -1 GHz TI OMAP 3620 processor(must be able to overclocked upto
1.2ghz)




Motorola DEFY+ will be available from September in Germany
at the recommended retail price of 269 euro without contract 
including tax according to motorola

so i think its wise to wait for DEFY +


----------



## varuog (Aug 26, 2011)

diagus said:


> Motorola DEFY+ will be available from September in Germany
> at the recommended retail price of 269 euro without contract
> including tax according to motorola



What about the availability and speculated pricing in India?

BTW, I have made up my mind to wait for the Defy+. So I am just keeping my fingers crossed expecting an early release here.


----------



## srch07 (Aug 30, 2011)

It's possible that you have green lens and it's a bayer's camera model. Mine is so. I am currently using ROM GB 2.3.3 v 112. And have no problem. Cell is overclocked at 1.2 ghz, and interesting thing is am loving blur. Now my pc identifies my cell as mb526. If any one is interested in details, let me know.


----------



## anshul_sood (Aug 30, 2011)

After defy+ launch, defy price will drop 1-2 K further. Also Defy+ rom might be modified to work with defy as it has essentially the same hardware. So just keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## sach1000rt (Aug 30, 2011)

anshul_sood said:


> After defy+ launch, defy price will drop 1-2 K further. Also Defy+ rom might be modified to work with defy as it has essentially the same hardware. So just keep your fingers crossed.


Its price has dropped considerably since launch. by that time they may stop selling it. but interesting thing is galaxy s is still selling in some places at 20k.
so if gootorola(dont know what to call) takes the way as samsung then it may come down to 13k.


----------



## diagus (Aug 31, 2011)

but all 1ghz android phones are selling at not less than 18000


----------



## giprabu (Aug 31, 2011)

srch07 said:


> It's possible that you have green lens and it's a bayer's camera model. Mine is so. I am currently using ROM GB 2.3.3 v 112. And have no problem. Cell is overclocked at 1.2 ghz, and interesting thing is am loving blur. Now my pc identifies my cell as mb526. If any one is interested in details, let me know.



How does it now handle live wallpapers..??
My defy lags when i use live wp in stock rom.....
And how does your battery life is now..? (coz its now running at 1.2ghz rite)...


----------



## anshul_sood (Aug 31, 2011)

He is using different processor states. 1.2 GHz for load and lower clocks than stock for idling. So battery is not affected, sometimes the battery life even improves


----------



## giprabu (Aug 31, 2011)

anshul_sood said:


> He is using different processor states. 1.2 GHz for load and lower clocks than stock for idling. So battery is not affected, sometimes the battery life even improves



switching between those two states are automatic or changed manually(this must be cumbersome) ??
are you using defy ?


----------



## anshul_sood (Aug 31, 2011)

No it is automatic. As for me I am looking to buy it, so have been reading up on it at xda forums. Overclocking and underclocking is covered there along with installation of custom roms. You can see it at [GUIDE] All-in-One Defy Beginner's guide - xda-developers


----------



## giprabu (Aug 31, 2011)

^^hell lot of info.. thanks..


----------



## Soumik (Sep 6, 2011)

arjundg said:


> Then, it would be very unfortunate. But, we can always apply the released Defy+ ROM.


Cant Help it bro. Its what their strategy seems to be. But definitely Defy+ ROMs fit into Defy, so nothing we should worry abt. 



giprabu said:


> My defy has a green lens.. So if I use the rom of defy+, is it like, i won't be able to use my cam at all ?? or only the 720p feature alone won't be available ??


If you have a non-Bayer Lens, and u use a Defy+ ROM, you wont be able to use the camera. The drivers wont match. It would be better to get a Defy ROM and put a 720p module/patch on it. The Bayer Lens is not dependant on color. Just get aLogCat from market(requires root) and u will be able to chk ur lens make.



diagus said:


> Motorola DEFY -TI OMAP 3610 processor(can be overclocked to 1ghz)
> Motorla DEFY+  -1 GHz TI OMAP 3620 processor(must be able to overclocked upto 1.2ghz)
> so i think its wise to wait for DEFY +


3620 is an overclocked 3610. Its not a different chipset. So, overclockablity is same. The price will be around 3K more. Right now, in all probability, all Defy come with Bayer lens module, so its not exactly wise to wait for Defy+. Defy will not be available at the time of Defy+ launch in India.




giprabu said:


> How does it now handle live wallpapers..??
> My defy lags when i use live wp in stock rom.....
> And how does your battery life is now..? (coz its now running at 1.2ghz rite)...


My stock ROM handled live wallpapers well. Just know that it goes slow over time. So, remember to install and use a proper task killer to free up ram, and restart your phone once in 2-3 days once. Also clear the cache with some applition every few days. It will run fast enough. I am running customized MIUI rom(WajkIUI 1.9.2). Its overclocked to 1GHz. And the battery is slightly  better than the stock ROM.


----------



## zzzz (Sep 7, 2011)

how do i figure out which lens i'v got green or red? how does it matter ? and wats this bayer lens.. someone please clarify..


----------



## anshul_sood (Sep 7, 2011)

zzzz said:


> how do i figure out which lens i'v got green or red? how does it matter ? and wats this bayer lens.. someone please clarify..



As he said above, just get aLogCat from Android market(requires root) and you will be able to check your lens make.


----------



## zzzz (Sep 7, 2011)

thanks, 
but my phone is not rooted., and is there a way i can find it out without rooting ? 
btw what difference does the colour of lens make?


----------



## MatchBoxx (Sep 9, 2011)

Boot Manager Allows ‘Flashaholics’ To Run Up To 5 ROMs At Once - Droid Life: A Droid Community Blog


----------



## Soumik (Sep 11, 2011)

ok for all ppl interested in custom ROMs for Defy, try out WajkIUI 1.9.9. Its overclocked to 1.1 GHz. 
Its smooth, good looking and i just got a quadrant result of 2193... . Hard to imagine that the result is more than 1K higher than what i got from the stock device when i first got it.


----------



## vgowtham97 (Sep 11, 2011)

Whether Defy+ will support the Custom ROMs of Defy?


----------



## Big Stack (Sep 11, 2011)

i am a motorola defy user
I would like to install one of the custom rom

will it void warranty if i do custom rom?
what about warranty if i again flashed and install stock rom ??


thank you


----------



## sach1000rt (Sep 11, 2011)

Big Stack said:


> i am a motorola defy user
> I would like to install one of the custom rom
> 
> will it void warranty if i do custom rom?
> ...


yes it will void warranty.
and yes you will get your warranty back after flashing stock again.


----------



## Soumik (Sep 12, 2011)

vgowtham97 said:


> Whether Defy+ will support the Custom ROMs of Defy?



The only hardware difference that matters for the OS is the camera module. If you have Bayer module(referred to as red lens in XDA forums), its basically the same as a Defy+. There are many ROMs which already are based on the red lens and have patchs along with it, that make the camera working for green lens(non-Bayer lens... dont go by colour) handsets.

So, u can safely say, Defy+ custom ROMs are already available in the forums.


----------



## shivangi (Sep 12, 2011)

Soumik said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have recently bought a Motorola Defy from Letsbuy.com.
> I am fairly impressed with the phone. I needed to discuss a few things about the phone and couldnt find any thread for Defy, so created one.
> ...



i'm also looking forward to buy this phone..but it runs on android 2.1 and i've heard that it gets bad after upgrading to android 2.2 ..is that true??


----------



## devilonleash (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi

Am planning to purchase Moto Defy and is pretty excited about it. But am a complete newbie/novice in tems of android and hence pls excuse my queries which may appear outright plain stupid to some of you.. Shall be glad if anyone can help me with following :

a.) Do i necessarily need to have a GPRS connection to use my phone? Have heard that android phone connect to internet on their own through GPRS. 

b.) I have an unlimited braodband connection at home which unfortunately is wired to my PC and hence no wifi . So is it possible that i download the apps on to my PC and then transfer to the phone? And during/after installation do the apps need to connect to internet?

c.) If i use the phone only for normal browsing (gmail/facebook/cricinfo) and google maps, what kind of data consumption will happen in a month and which kind of data plans are available (have got airtel postpaid)

d.) Do i need a screen guard for the defy?

e.) Some good/useful apps for the phone.I shall be using the phone mainly for calls/sms, music, games. 

Shall be glad for the help.

Thanks.


----------



## anshul_sood (Sep 12, 2011)

devilonleash said:


> a.) Do i necessarily need to have a GPRS connection to use my phone? Have heard that android phone connect to internet on their own through GPRS.


If you disable auto syncing and background data, GPRS will be used only when you enable it


devilonleash said:


> b.) I have an unlimited braodband connection at home which unfortunately is wired to my PC and hence no wifi . So is it possible that i download the apps on to my PC and then transfer to the phone? And during/after installation do the apps need to connect to internet?


You can download apps and install them though side-loading but not from the official android market. Youi can also buy a wi-fi dongle to share your internet over wifi with your phone while you are at home. A good dongle costs just about 1K


devilonleash said:


> c.) If i use the phone only for normal browsing (gmail/facebook/cricinfo) and google maps, what kind of data consumption will happen in a month and which kind of data plans are available (have got airtel postpaid)


As for internet Rs 98 plan gives you 2 GB which is sufficient unless you try to stream videos or download movies on your phone I used just about 500 MB on my dad's Android phone in August. This is for 2G plan. 3G plan is too costly, better go with Wifi while you are at home


devilonleash said:


> d.) Do i need a screen guard for the defy?


No it is coated with gorilla glass. So unless you use a drill on your phone or deop it from more than 6-7 feet, it should remain protected. Still you may buy one if you want to.


devilonleash said:


> e.) Some good/useful apps for the phone.I shall be using the phone mainly for calls/sms, music, games.
> You may use tunewiki for music, angry birds for gaming, Handcent SMS or ChompSMS for SMS


----------



## devilonleash (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks a lot Anshul for taking the time out and educate a nincompoop..Much appreciated..
Loved the dongle idea..good that i waited and asked for help..now the next question will be about a good dongle..checked at ebay and the stuffs are ranging from 600 bucks to 3k..any particular thing regarding specs that i need to keep in mind?
Gonna get defy this week..cant wait to get my hands on it..then perhaps share a beginners experiments with android
thanks once again da..

Cheers


----------



## devilonleash (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Anshul

I tried reading about wi-fi dongles and converting your desktop/laptop into wi-fi hot spot. However got confused on the following points:

a.) Most of the web pages mention converting a laptop/desktop which already is a recipient of wifi network into a wifi hotspot. I have got a wired LAN connection to my desktop (win xp) and the router is beetel 110bx1 adsl2+ router. Can i convert this wired desktop into a wifi hotspot using a dongle?

b.) In some of the discussions it was mentioned that ad-hoc wifi networks are not recognizable by android phones and a wi-fi router is required for the purpose. Is it true?

Need help on the same as getting worried now. any links/tutorials will be most welcome.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## anshul_sood (Sep 13, 2011)

devilonleash said:


> Hi Anshul
> 
> I tried reading about wi-fi dongles and converting your desktop/laptop into wi-fi hot spot. However got confused on the following points:
> 
> ...


I too have got a BSNL unlimited wired broadband connection and was asking the same questions a few months back. Just buy a WiFi dongle by some good brand like Netgear, belkin, asus, Dlink. Get one which is wifi b/g/n compatible. Now download software named mhotspot from share internet connection windows 7 Dial up your connection, install the dongle drivers, start mhotspot, click on setup hotspot, enter a name, choose your password, and then just click on start button. You are good to go.


----------



## devilonleash (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks once again Anshul..but i guess the mhotspot s/w is not compatible with win xp..looks it's only for windows 7.. 

any other way or shaill i get a wifi router?


----------



## AndroidFan (Sep 13, 2011)

devilonleash said:


> Hi
> 
> Am planning to purchase Moto Defy and is pretty excited about it. But am a complete newbie/novice in tems of android and hence pls excuse my queries which may appear outright plain stupid to some of you.. Shall be glad if anyone can help me with following :
> 
> ...



a) GPRS connection is not essential. But to make the most of your phone, you will need some type of wireless connection. How will you use Facebook or Twitter or Gmail or Youtube on your phone without a wireless internet connection?

You can turn off wireless data access from Settings >> Wireless & Networks >> Mobile Networks >> Data

Uncheck it and then you won't have to worry about using mobile data...

You can even use PowerControl widget to quickly turn it on or off whenever you like without going all the way into settings...

b) Since you already have unlimited broadband at home, you will need to buy a wireless router. Don't buy a dongle, adhoc wifi connections are not easy to make. Just buy a wireless router. You can connect a 100 devices using a router at once... And your PC does not even have to stay on for you to us the internet on your mobile devices. 

You can easily get an N150 type router for 1.2k to 1.4k in the market...

c) Get a Rs 98 2GB pack from airtel. More than enough for mobile use...

d) Better to get a screen guard, just in case...

e) Get an Android phone... you will find tons of useful apps and games on the Android market. Once you get the hang of the phone, everything will be easy...

Cheers!


----------



## anshul_sood (Sep 13, 2011)

devilonleash said:


> Thanks once again Anshul..but i guess the mhotspot s/w is not compatible with win xp..looks it's only for windows 7..
> 
> any other way or shaill i get a wifi router?



You may get a new router or you may try another app called connectify. I did not know that you were using XP. I personally have been using Win 7 since last April.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 13, 2011)

Considering Defy! 

Queries from Defy owners :
Defy supports Live Wallpapers !?
Defy earpiece Problem?
Is is too big ? Is it pockitable? 
Size dimentions VS nokia N8?
When Defy+ arrives any price drop in Defy ?

Any other problem?


----------



## devilonleash (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks a lot androidfan and Anshul..looks like i shall install airtel wifi router at home..checked with airtel cc and they are gonna install it for 1.5k..

checked with airtel mobile guys..buggers are charging Rs 198 for 2GB scheme which is available for Rs 98 in prepaid..wonder why the second class treatment for postpaid users 

came across a useful document for creating a wifi network with win xp.although doubt whether this will be detected by android as it looks like comp to comp settings..some of you might find it useful..sharing it..


Cheers..


----------



## Srvn (Sep 13, 2011)

How about Fire XT vs defy?

Which woult be a better choice...?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 13, 2011)

^^ Defy.

XT falls in the league of costly useless mobile:
Ace. Salsa. Fire XT. all priced at 13k or higher & crosses path with Defy.


----------



## Srvn (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry my bad! 

what does ^^ Defy mean?


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello folks,

I am new to Digit forum.. well as well as android platform. Researching on forums and tech sites for info on my first android phone.. and for first time a good invest on my phone. Within my 15k INR budget I first choose LG Optimus one.. but a shocking thread on LG official forum changed my mind.. I liked Samsung ACE for its nice interface but from the beginning, I got a hunch that its not value for money.. I inquired little more and finally liked HTC Salsa.. it has quite everything I needed. but lacks in one most important feature ROM space. I read all experts review, but was searching for users review. the persons who use that phone everyday. finally I got here searching and posted a detailed one for suggestion yesterday.. and got only one reply of sam, where he suggested defy.. like everyone else (well almost) motorola was never in my consideration. though I have read its review too.. and stopped thinking abt it after learning it has ver 2.1. 

But after reading every single post. I am very excited about it.. Will go through one salsa thread too.. but I hv almost made my mind abt defy.. hey.. I am buying a smartphone.. I can do anything with it.. why the hell should I wait for official release? all I gotta do is search for a defy manufactured in the first quarter of this year.. according to the posts in XDA, I came to a conclusion that they used bayer lens only batches made in the first quarter. Those who have bayer lens.. can you confirm it by posting ur set's manufacturing date please? 

If everything goes fine, I will be coding in two months


----------



## Soumik (Sep 14, 2011)

shivangi said:


> i'm also looking forward to buy this phone..but it runs on android 2.1 and i've heard that it gets bad after upgrading to android 2.2 ..is that true??



I am quite sure that now Defy comes with 2.2 and not 2.1 as before. It doesnt get bad. It gets a lot faster, but the official ROM is a bit buggy and lags sometimes. But is certainly faster than the 2.1 official ROM. If you are getting Defy, be ready to put on some custom ROM to unleash this beast.. 



a2mn2002 said:


> Considering Defy!
> 
> Queries from Defy owners :
> Defy supports Live Wallpapers !?
> ...



Defy has an ARM A8 proc inside, it run hardware accelerated Flash content.. Offcourse it supports Live Wallpapers. 
Earpiece problem is a thing of the past. I doubt if any Defy owner here is facing the issue.
Its the smallest phone u can get with a 3.7" screen. The phone eniterly is barely larger than my old Samsung Star with 3" screen. Highly pockatable!!
Smaller in length, slightly smaller in width, slightly thicker, much lighter and a bigger screen than N8.
Unlikely, probably Defy will be taken out of market when Defy+ launches in India.


Srvn said:


> Sorry my bad!
> 
> what does ^^ Defy mean?


Huh?! :S If you're asking that over here, better pick an Oxford Dictionary and find out its meaning. 



lll_aritra_lll said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I am new to Digit forum.. well as well as android platform. Researching on forums and tech sites for info on my first android phone.. and for first time a good invest on my phone. Within my 15k INR budget I first choose LG Optimus one.. but a shocking thread on LG official forum changed my mind.. I liked Samsung ACE for its nice interface but from the beginning, I got a hunch that its not value for money.. I inquired little more and finally liked HTC Salsa.. it has quite everything I needed. but lacks in one most important feature ROM space. I read all experts review, but was searching for users review. the persons who use that phone everyday. finally I got here searching and posted a detailed one for suggestion yesterday.. and got only one reply of sam, where he suggested defy.. like everyone else (well almost) motorola was never in my consideration. though I have read its review too.. and stopped thinking abt it after learning it has ver 2.1.
> 
> ...


Coding? :S Anyways, my pick is Defy over Salsa. It comes with 2.2 and latest 2.3.5 android ROMs are easily available for Defy. It has got enough ROM space. (around 1.4 GB) Cant say which batch had the Bayer lens. Any new buyer can confirm their lens make? Mine is certainly of Q2 2011(April or May) make and i got a red Bayer lens.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Sep 16, 2011)

yeah I am already in search for a bayer lense... finger crossed


----------



## ahmerk (Sep 17, 2011)

Can someone please tell me where to get this phone in Delhi? (cheaper or for as good a price as online ). I contacted letsbuy.com and they were not sure if they'll ship one with SOC or bayer module. Contacted two sellers on Ebay; one has the green lens one and the other does not know the difference. Thanks.


----------



## giprabu (Sep 17, 2011)

anshul_sood said:


> As he said above, just get aLogCat from Android market(requires root) and you will be able to check your lens make.



I installed alogcat and still couldn't figure out if i have a bayer lens module. When i run that s/w, there are a serious lines of codes and couldn't find the word 'camera' at all in it.. Pls help me out.. 
..
..
and i'm also not able to overclock my defy. Tried with 'cpu master free' and 'no frills cpu control'... The max clock frequency shown is 800Mhz only.


----------



## anshul_sood (Sep 17, 2011)

giprabu said:


> I installed alogcat and still couldn't figure out if i have a bayer lens module. When i run that s/w, there are a serious lines of codes and couldn't find the word 'camera' at all in it.. Pls help me out..
> ..
> ..
> and i'm also not able to overclock my defy. Tried with 'cpu master free' and 'no frills cpu control'... The max clock frequency shown is 800Mhz only.



To be sure, do a logcat and start your camera, you will immediately see which module is loaded by the kernel - this is the module physically present in your phone

It will have text like 
D/LibCommonCamera( 1890): CameraCommonHal: openCameraHardware()

D/LibCommonCamera( 1890): CameraCommon: Detected BAYER device

if you have a bayer lens module



Download setVsel from android market and use it to modify your processor states. 

Some typical values are 24@300, 34@600 and 52@1000, threshold at 90%. These are not very aggressive values and you may decrease Voltage(the first no.) even more but this may make the phone unstable.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Sep 18, 2011)

> Can someone please tell me where to get this phone in Delhi? (cheaper or for as good a price as online ). I contacted letsbuy.com and they were not sure if they'll ship one with SOC or bayer module. Contacted two sellers on Ebay; one has the green lens one and the other does not know the difference. Thanks.


 contact him... this seller is from delhi.. power seller i.e. trusted
and he is giving the cheaper deal

Click Here



> I installed alogcat and still couldn't figure out if i have a bayer lens module. When i run that s/w, there are a serious lines of codes and couldn't find the word 'camera' at all in it.. Pls help me out..



there is a very simple way.. take a photo from ur camera.. check the size.. if its over 1 mb.. u hv bayer lens.. else.. bad luck



> Can someone please tell me where to get this phone in Delhi? (cheaper or for as good a price as online ). I contacted letsbuy.com and they were not sure if they'll ship one with SOC or bayer module. Contacted two sellers on Ebay; one has the green lens one and the other does not know the difference. Thanks.



and the lens color doesnt matter... bayer lens also has green red yellow and i dont know how many colors. but the module needs to be bayer


----------



## giprabu (Sep 18, 2011)

anshul_sood said:


> To be sure, do a logcat and start your camera, you will immediately see which module is loaded by the kernel - this is the module physically present in your phone
> 
> It will have text like
> D/LibCommonCamera( 1890): CameraCommonHal: openCameraHardware()
> ...



i dont find any such lines.. 



lll_aritra_lll said:


> there is a very simple way.. take a photo from ur camera.. check the size.. if its over 1 mb.. u hv bayer lens.. else.. bad luck
> 
> 
> 
> and the lens color doesnt matter... bayer lens also has green red yellow and i dont know how many colors. but the module needs to be bayer



bad luck.. the pics are around 500 to 600KB only.. and mine is a green lens.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Sep 18, 2011)

i am gonna order today.. i am getting rs 13500/- offer in ebay and from a power seller.. dont know if it is safe.. its my first time i am buying online


----------



## giprabu (Sep 18, 2011)

can someone say as which version of cm7 or miui i have to flash so that i can also downgrade to stock rom anytime.??

my firmware version :2.2.2
build number : JEM_3.4.3-36-1.7


----------



## anshul_sood (Sep 18, 2011)

giprabu said:


> can someone say as which version of cm7 or miui i have to flash so that i can also downgrade to stock rom anytime.??
> 
> my firmware version :2.2.2
> build number : JEM_3.4.3-36-1.7



are you from HongKong or Taiwan? You rom version says so


1.Download superoneclick
2.In your mobile. Settings->Applications->Development (check USB debugging on)
3.Connect your phone to PC. Open superoneclick ->Click ROOT. Thats it your phone is rooted.
4.Restart your mobile.
5.Download 2nd init from android market. install the 2nd init recovery. It will ask the superuser permission Accept it.
6.Uncheck the USB debugging from Settings->Applications->Development and restart the phone now.
7.It will go in to bootmenu select normal boot at now.
8.After mobile booted copy the Gapps zip and cm7 stable or nightly zip file to root of your SD card.
9.Restart the phone it will go in to boot menu or you can press vol - button when you see the blue led light.
10.Now go to recovery -> Custom recovery -> Wipe data/factory and Wipe cache -> Install zip file from sd card(select the zip file you copied to sd card)
11. While your still in recovery, Install zip from sd (Select Gapps Zip)


To downgrade to Stock rom it is very simple:
1.Download RSD lite and Motorola usb drivers to flash SBF file.
2.Download Stock froyo SBF for your region from here. Check to compare your version no.
3.Check USB debugging on your phone and connect to the pc and wait until all motorola drivers install.
4.Open RSD lite(right click and open as a administrator). It will show connected. Now select the sbf file you located on the system and click start and wait till it completes 100% process. thats it. it will flash your phone to stock froyo and it will automatically restart and boot.

Note: Some times when rebooting after RSD lite flash your phone stuck in bootloop(M logo or it continously loading in Android menu). It is better to go to stock recovery(Hold the vol - button and then power button and then release it. you will get android logo with exclamatory symbol. Press vol - and vol + button at the same time to get in to stock recovery). Select wipe data/factory and wipe cache.


----------



## giprabu (Sep 18, 2011)

thanks a lot for your effort..!
i still have some queries in the following points..

point 8# Which version of Gapps.zip should i download ? and where to copy those zip
             files ? (root of the sd card means do you want me create a folder named 
             'root'?)
point 10# Here i'm supposed to select the cm7's zip file rite ?

and with these 10 points, am i done installing cm7 on my defy ??!!
.
.
browsing through threads i found people using nandroid backups, fixed SBFs , blah blahs ... no need of those things uh ?
and how much free space should my sd card have inorder to do these..?
..
sorry if i'm asking too many questions.
and thanks once again.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Sep 18, 2011)

*So far I have enquired.. the best deal I am getting for defy is rs 13,490 in ebay. and I called the seller, he said its all green lens and manufactured on aug 2011. There is a chance I can get old manufactured mobile, which have a good chance of having bayer module. I have a friend in Mumtazuddin in kolkata and confirmed from him.. but it will cost around Rs 14,800.. what should I do? 

Plz Reply soon. I am intending to place the order tonight*


----------



## giprabu (Sep 19, 2011)

successfully installed cm7 on my defy !!!
i'm lovin it..


----------



## devilonleash (Sep 19, 2011)

Guys

Finally purchased defy today..So far absolutely loving it..some 2-3 minor irritants but i guess that's due to my own limited knowledge in the field

got it from karol bagh moto dealer for 13.7k...Aug'11 mfd stock and looks like with green lens..thats the dampener..

anyways so far so good..now starts the wait for next weekend for wi-fi as the airtel wi-fi guy ditched me today

any beginners' tips for the noob here will be most welcome..

Cheers!


----------



## Soumik (Sep 19, 2011)

giprabu said:


> can someone say as which version of cm7 or miui i have to flash so that i can also downgrade to stock rom anytime.??
> 
> my firmware version :2.2.2
> build number : JEM_3.4.3-36-1.7



Congrats on your new ROM. Do write your experience with with. As for downgrade, check this link. [GUIDE] All-in-One Defy Beginner's guide - xda-developers. You should never do a full SBF flash when you are installing your next ROM. If you are doing it, get the correct one which came with your model and then flash. If you do a higher version flash, you will burn the efuse(check the link), which will not let you downgrade any more.
Just go through the doc, if you haven't, before flashing.


----------



## giprabu (Sep 19, 2011)

Soumik said:


> Congrats on your new ROM. Do write your experience with with. As for downgrade, check this link. [GUIDE] All-in-One Defy Beginner's guide - xda-developers. You should never do a full SBF flash when you are installing your next ROM. If you are doing it, get the correct one which came with your model and then flash. If you do a higher version flash, you will burn the efuse(check the link), which will not let you downgrade any more.
> Just go through the doc, if you haven't, before flashing.



I did face some problems but that was due to my carelessness..
..
while installing cm7, the first step was to wipe data cache in stock recovery which i forgot to do.. I remembered it only after flashing nordic. I tried to wipe data cache after that but i was not able to enter the stock recovery mode. the phone shows a symbol (an ! mark within a triangle with android robo near it) for ever and i have to remove the battery to re-boot it.
..
i, then ignored wiping the data cache and went forward with further steps and was not sure how successful it would be. But everything went smooth thereafter and the whole process was done in some 15 mins.. 
..
even now i'm not sure as whether i would be able to get into stock recovery mode, but as for now i'm not concerned about it..
..
coming to performance, the phone is quite smooth than stock rom and got a quadrant score of 1824 @ 800Mhz and 2126 @ 1 Ghz.. 
..
Live wallpapers are still not that smooth as expected . I'm a little disappointed here. Regarding battery efficiency, i'm monitoring it and will post about it as soon as possible..
Thanks for all who helped me doing this .


----------



## anshul_sood (Sep 19, 2011)

giprabu said:


> I did face some problems but that was due to my carelessness..
> ..
> while installing cm7, the first step was to wipe data cache in stock recovery which i forgot to do.. I remembered it only after flashing nordic. I tried to wipe data cache after that but i was not able to enter the stock recovery mode. the phone shows a symbol (an ! mark within a triangle with android robo near it) for ever and i have to remove the battery to re-boot it.
> ..
> ...



Congrats on the install. If you don't wipe your data it *may *cause conflicts during installation.
Anyway seems like you did not need the elaboration on points 8 and 10 after all


----------



## giprabu (Sep 20, 2011)

with cm7, the battery is draining like hell.. i'm losing 2-3% battery for every hour under idle state (with some 10-12 msgs sent & received)...  
..
i haven't overclocked. Even tried setting the setvsel value as 56 for 800Mhz (default is 58 for 800), but that still dint help.. 
.
pls help me out. . and pls let me know if there is any update for the current version of cm7 i'm using..


----------



## sach1000rt (Sep 20, 2011)

read the user comments on xda and then choose the correct version to install.
some builds are drainers and some not. 
i will suggest you to take a look at miui also which is pretty stable and im getting 3 days(doing nothing just 30 min call and 30min music approx.)but some builds of this were also drainers so go through the thread carefully and then install.


----------



## giprabu (Sep 20, 2011)

anybody here using miui or cm7 rom and getting better battery efficiency than stock rom..??



sach1000rt said:


> read the user comments on xda and then choose the correct version to install.
> some builds are drainers and some not.
> i will suggest you to take a look at miui also which is pretty stable and im getting 3 days(doing nothing just 30 min call and 30min music approx.)but some builds of this were also drainers so go through the thread carefully and then install.



can u pls say the version of miui you are currently using ?


----------



## sach1000rt (Sep 20, 2011)

1.9.16. but i am experiencing some draining in this version as compared to 1.9.9 which stood for 3 days.they changed the kernel in this version so that may be the cause.


----------



## arjundg (Sep 21, 2011)

Visiting this thread after a long time, was kinda busy.

Bought this from Lynx - Meelectronics Sound-lsolating iphone/ipd/cellphone Earphone ( black )- Model M9P-BK
*www.lynx-india.com/published/publicdata/KEHSYUHTWEBASYST/attachments/SC/products_pictures/Earphone-M9P-MEE-11.jpg

Works well with Defy, the sound is much better than the stock ones. Has enough bass. Noise is also somewhat minimized. Quite satisfied with the purchase.

I am thinking of installing JBoogie3 LiquidArc GB. Guys, any feedback?


----------



## bond_bhai (Sep 21, 2011)

Any advice on buying a "Screen Guard" and/or a protective case for Moto Defy? I found these two - 
Flipkart.com: Amzer Silicone Skin Jelly Case For Motorola DEFY MB525 89382: Cases Covers

AND

Flipkart.com: Molife Screen Guard M-SL-MTDEFY: Screen Guard

Any other suggestions? 

Thanks
BB


----------



## giprabu (Sep 22, 2011)

bond_bhai said:


> Any advice on buying a "Screen Guard" and/or a protective case for Moto Defy? I found these two -
> Flipkart.com: Amzer Silicone Skin Jelly Case For Motorola DEFY MB525 89382: Cases Covers
> 
> AND
> ...



I just ordered the case on Monday and received it yesterday. Its good and fits perfect. The cuts are clean and precise. Reviews on flipkart site says that case is a dust magnet but i haven't faced any problems so far. Buy it and you won't regret it. .
..
Regarding screen guard, i bought a different one.
Scratchgard Motorola MB525 Defy (WQ7 ) Screen Protector . Buy Best Scratchgard Motorola MB525 Defy (WQ7 ) Screen Protector at Lowest Price Online

Its an anti-scratch one .... yes , it really is !!


----------



## maddy1205 (Sep 22, 2011)

guys plz suggest me some good earphones for defy( with and without mic).... budget 1k


thanks..


----------



## sach1000rt (Sep 22, 2011)

maddy1205 said:


> guys plz suggest me some good earphones for defy( with and without mic).... budget 1k
> 
> 
> thanks..



Panasonic RP-TCN120E-K Headset | Panasonic Mobile Phone Accessories | Saholic.com
I ordered these 2 days before and got them today. they are working perfect with decent bass than the original ones.
if you have more budget then you can go for better ones but be carefull to choose the ones with mic because some will not work(like samsung and sony ericsson which i tried).


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hows gaming on defy guys? Angry bird series .
How big is it physically? Compare with Nokia N8 and samsung wave2.


----------



## maddy1205 (Sep 22, 2011)

sach1000rt said:


> Panasonic RP-TCN120E-K Headset | Panasonic Mobile Phone Accessories | Saholic.com
> I ordered these 2 days before and got them today. they are working perfect with decent bass than the original ones.
> if you have more budget then you can go for better ones but be carefull to choose the ones with mic because some will not work(like samsung and sony ericsson which i tried).




thanks..


----------



## sach1000rt (Sep 23, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> Hows gaming on defy guys? Angry bird series .
> How big is it physically? Compare with Nokia N8 and samsung wave2.



It works without lag, you can even play 3d games without any problem.
for comparison go here
Motorola DEFY vs. Nokia N8 - GSMArena.com

Motorola DEFY vs. Samsung S8530 Wave II - GSMArena.com   
it is smaller than both but bigger screen than n8 and higher resolution than both.


----------



## arjundg (Sep 23, 2011)

maddy1205 said:


> guys plz suggest me some good earphones for defy( with and without mic).... budget 1k
> 
> 
> thanks..



Also check my post#309


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Sep 25, 2011)

*Finally.. Got My Defy.. and I am absolutely loving it, though could not make my account because the bloody BSNL is not sending me settting and my calls are looping btwn main menu and cust care executives*


----------



## arjundg (Sep 25, 2011)

lll_aritra_lll said:


> *Finally.. Got My Defy.. and I am absolutely loving it, though could not make my account because the bloody BSNL is not sending me settting and my calls are looping btwn main menu and cust care executives*


Congratulations! Defy is a deadly device you will never regret buying! I am loving every bit of it...
BSNL has extremely poor response, they are still living in the stone age!


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Sep 25, 2011)

yeah.. they are crap. I recharged with rs 98/- to use internet, and I can't use it now.. damn idiots...


----------



## AhamBrahmasmi (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi all

i too want to buy this phone, im from kerala. i think here motorola handsets not available !

Anyone using this phone ? any problems ??

im planning to took defy from this seller  ebay gplanet11 member !

anyone have dealt with this guy before ?


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 25, 2011)

comment on the live wallpapers and batterybakup.
Post some CM7 pics on defy.


----------



## Big Stack (Sep 25, 2011)

AhamBrahmasmi said:


> Hi all
> 
> i too want to buy this phone, im from kerala. i think here motorola handsets not available !
> 
> ...


i am also from kerala
i bought my defy from letsbuy for 14400 with jabra bluetooth headset
My screen cracked recently ,motorola service centre fixed within 5 days but costs 3200 bucks


----------



## bhushan2k (Sep 25, 2011)

defy is awesome phone..have been seeing reviews since three days..m getting new phone in diwali..lets hope i can stretch my budget to 15k..


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Sep 25, 2011)

> Hi all
> 
> i too want to buy this phone, im from kerala. i think here motorola handsets not available !
> 
> ...



Hi, I bought from him and got an awesome deal of Rs 13490/-. I placed order on monday night, and he shiped it on Wednesday after I call him, it reached kolkata thursday and friday was the expected delivery date. but they delivered on saturday.. product was in very good condition with all accessories.



> comment on the live wallpapers and batterybakup.
> Post some CM7 pics on defy.


live wallpapers are running beautifully. I just got it yesterday, so dont knw much abt tweeks, May be thats why battery draining quickly. 
about CM7, check it on xda


----------



## bhushan2k (Sep 25, 2011)

the biggest problem on any droid is the battery backup..android apps n OS are power hungry..just imagine..1200 mAh battery gives 390 hr stand-by for N8..and 1540 mAh battery is giving just 238 hr stand-by for defy..even wave II running on bada OS gives 600 hrs stand-by time on 1500 mAh battery..i go on trek most often..so use gps frequently..how do i manage it for a whole day??


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 25, 2011)

^^ so the bakup is poor . Right ???
Can defy survive one day (calls, msgs, web surfe). Whatever android i considered have some issues. Where is LG Optimus net ?


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Sep 25, 2011)

> ^^ so the bakup is poor . Right ???
> Can defy survive one day (calls, msgs, web surfe). Whatever android i considered have some issues. Where is LG Optimus net ?



nop according to the defy users it has the best backup of all droids. I have screenshot with more than 5 days running. there are some tweeks that stops the draining, while researching i have seen those, I need to go through all threads to use it for real


----------



## dreatica (Sep 25, 2011)

If the smartphone is giving you excellent battery, thn the user is not making full use of a smartphone.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Sep 26, 2011)

true..


----------



## giprabu (Sep 26, 2011)

dreatica said:


> If the smartphone is giving you excellent battery, thn the user is not making full use of a smartphone.



well said.

On moderate-heavy usage, defy stood upto 24-30 hrs. Whatever may be the case, it'll surely give you over a day's backup.


----------



## AhamBrahmasmi (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks lll_aritra_lll, Big Stack

I ordered it yesterday night !!!

@Big Stack - where in kerala ?


----------



## Big Stack (Sep 26, 2011)

@calicut

where are you from?


----------



## AhamBrahmasmi (Sep 27, 2011)

@Big Stack - Tirur Re


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Sep 28, 2011)

i have downloaded a lot of widgets.. different weather widgets on diff home screen, may be thats why battery is draining, and i am using internet a lot, trying different apps.. till now PowerAmp is the best one i have encountered for, it enhanced my music experience by 500%. Is there any option to use cracked version or should I buy it from marke, it costs around Rs 250. I have not rooted my phone yet. 
There are some unexpected issues I got though, like black screen, lagging few times, but I am loving it


----------



## Soumik (Sep 28, 2011)

@aritra - Dont go for cracked software. PowerAmp is awesome player, but u should buy it if you want to use it. Try cubed(3) player or Mixzig.. They are free.

I am using WalkIUI 1.9.23... Its based on 1.9.23 MIUI, but slightly modified. Battery life, as with the case with MIUI, is a little worse than 1.9.9 version, but is still giving me a day and a quarter day easily . Its overclocked to 1.1 GHz. The load includes around 1 hr of gaming (Asphalt 5 and Fruit Ninja), around 3-4 hours of music, abt 1 hr of calls, few sms, around 30 min wifi browsing and 20-30 mb download at night with Wifi sleep policy on.
Thats good enough for me.  
I do have quite a few tasks in my auto kill list of Task Manager... may be that helps.


----------



## arjundg (Sep 29, 2011)

Soumik said:


> I am using WalkIUI 1.9.23... Its based on 1.9.23 MIUI, but slightly modified. Battery life, as with the case with MIUI, is a little worse than 1.9.9 version, but is still giving me a day and a quarter day easily.  Its overclocked to 1.1 GHz. The load includes around 1 hr of gaming (Asphalt 5 and Fruit Ninja), around 3-4 hours of music, abt 1 hr of calls, few sms, around 30 min wifi browsing and 20-30 mb download at night with Wifi sleep policy on.
> Thats good enough for me.
> .



I saw the screenshots of WajkUI, it looks good. How is the overall performance? And, can you post your Quadrant score?


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Sep 29, 2011)

i got it a week ago.. I am planning to use the stock ver for a few months, will change it after I get bored, I hvn't installed any launcher till now, but the stock music player is crap.. I am gonna buy poweramp after 15 days trial period is over. I need a few suggestion on apps.


----------



## Soumik (Sep 29, 2011)

@arundg - It looks awesome. MIUI themes mixed with Launcher Pro makes it really special. Performance over all is impressive. I actually didnt have much of a performance problem in the stock rom itself.. with GO Launcher on top. But WIUI does feel a lot more smoother. Nothing hangs up to the point where i have to hard restart the phone. (There were a few instances with stock ROM). So far with almost 1 month usage.. only faced 3-4 FCs in total. I think its pretty normal as its a problem with the apps rather than with the OS. Posting my quadrant score taken just now...
*i56.tinypic.com/vhcfpu.jpg


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Sep 30, 2011)

Jealous.. btwn any free software for benchmarking?


----------



## Soumik (Sep 30, 2011)

quadrant standard... just needs internet while computing results.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Oct 2, 2011)

Ran Benchmark, its 1172. just over galaxy s


----------



## arjundg (Oct 3, 2011)

Soumik said:


> @arundg - It looks awesome. MIUI themes mixed with Launcher Pro makes it really special. Performance over all is impressive. I actually didnt have much of a performance problem in the stock rom itself.. with GO Launcher on top. But WIUI does feel a lot more smoother. Nothing hangs up to the point where i have to hard restart the phone. (There were a few instances with stock ROM). So far with almost 1 month usage.. only faced 3-4 FCs in total. I think its pretty normal as its a problem with the apps rather than with the OS. Posting my quadrant score taken just now...



Thats great, I got 2260 highest in Quadrant....good to know our Defy is such a capable device...in stock Froyo, I used to get about 1500, the Application list used to take a long time to load, now in LiquidArc GB by JBoogie3, its loading in in seconds!


----------



## Soumik (Oct 3, 2011)

@ aritra -  yup.. i used to get similar scores running stock froyo. wait till u put on a custom rom on it. It will become a monster that its meant to be. 

@arundg - cool. Thats a decent score...  Defy is an amazing device which can stand upto almost anything available right now in terms of performance... other than the dual cores offcourse...


----------



## bhushan2k (Oct 3, 2011)

no doubt defy is such an awesome phone..btw, defy+ has an advantage that it has got powervr sgx530 graphics..will it provide a big improvement over defy which has no dedicated gpu while playing games or in UI speed??


----------



## Soumik (Oct 3, 2011)

^^... It does actually... both use the same chipset, Defy using the underclocked version, hence the lower number. Defy too is powered by PowerVR SGX530. 

UI is still not rendered in Androids using the GPU... AFAIK, that feature is coming from ICS. Hope that make my device even faster.


----------



## bhushan2k (Oct 3, 2011)

^^ no dude..it doesn't have dedicated gpu afaik..


----------



## anshul_sood (Oct 4, 2011)

IT has a GPU check out this wiki link Texas Instruments OMAP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bhushan2k (Oct 4, 2011)

^^awesome..i should have checked wikipedia before other links..defy is must buy phone for 15k


----------



## Big Stack (Oct 7, 2011)

I got my  defy after fixing the front glass panel today

i bought 16gb samsung class 6 memory card.(today only)

my phone freezes after using for half an hour with memory card inserted

does this has anything to do with memory card
(stock rom 2.2)

Should i approach for customer care?
thanks in advance


----------



## arjundg (Oct 8, 2011)

Big Stack said:


> I got my  defy after fixing the front glass panel today
> 
> i bought 16gb samsung class 6 memory card.(today only)
> 
> ...


Have you tried changing the memory card to previous one and checked? Also, I think all stuffs from the previous memory card needs to be copied to the new one before inserting. Try doing that as well.


----------



## socrates (Oct 8, 2011)

I know the cards are pre formatted but I would suggest that you format the card in your phone before using it.


----------



## Soumik (Oct 8, 2011)

If any important app was moved to the previous card before u changed it, it will cause problems. 
Either format your phone (do rooting and get a new OS) and use your new card from scratch...
Or put back your old card, check for each app if they have any tie up with the card. move the apps back to the phone and severe dependancies on that card, then change the card to the new one... and do format it before inserting.


----------



## jonev (Oct 8, 2011)

Just few days back got defy with green lense.Pl let me know steps to root.Which cynogen mod is stable and how to get 720 p recording for green lense.Also i got froyo 2.2 if i root and which is best software to increase speed from 800 to 1 ghz without installing cm7.if i change will it effect battery.Which is better option just rooting froyo 2..2 and overclocking to 1 ghz or cm7 option pl.


----------



## giprabu (Oct 8, 2011)

^^overclocking on stock rom will not give you much fun... jump to cm7 or miui and you will enjoy whole new world of pleasure... there are hell lot of customizations...
for rooting follow these steps..
How to root motorola defy - Motorola Defy Forum

When you get a prompt box as  "run test ?", click cancel...


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Oct 10, 2011)

> Just few days back got defy with green lense.Pl let me know steps to root.Which cynogen mod is stable and how to get 720 p recording for green lense.Also i got froyo 2.2 if i root and which is best software to increase speed from 800 to 1 ghz without installing cm7.if i change will it effect battery.Which is better option just rooting froyo 2..2 and overclocking to 1 ghz or cm7 option pl.



u can't record 720p hd recording with green lens (which i hv too). and ur green lens wont work with cm7. use other mods... then u can use your camera at least.



> If any important app was moved to the previous card before u changed it, it will cause problems.
> Either format your phone (do rooting and get a new OS) and use your new card from scratch...
> Or put back your old card, check for each app if they have any tie up with the card. move the apps back to the phone and severe dependancies on that card, then change the card to the new one... and do format it before inserting.



I have changed my card.. I just copied the contents of the old card to the new card. it runs fine. I have every app which can be moved to card already moved.. no problem for me


----------



## giprabu (Oct 10, 2011)

lll_aritra_lll said:


> u can't record 720p hd recording with green lens (which i hv too). and *ur green lens wont work with cm7*. use other mods... then u can use your camera at least.



wrong.. all lenses work fine with cm7. i'm using it... but yes, you can't have the 720p feature.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Oct 10, 2011)

are u using cm7 leaked GB version and your camera working with green lens? plz confirm. bcoz according to XDA green lens(color doesn't matter) wont work. if you have bayer lens( green, red, yellow) it will work


----------



## mitraark (Oct 10, 2011)

Woah i have been reading a few posts here and it seems Defy is definitely the phone to go for for a Power User .... all PROs listed , really seems to good to be true ... When someone asks for a good Android phone within this budget i useally  say Samsung Ace and Google Nexus for a bit higher budget . But this one seems great !

Can anyone mention any of the COns >?


----------



## Soumik (Oct 10, 2011)

^^ Hold on... For this budget... Google Nexus what? One and S became history long before they hit Defy's price mark...  And certainly Prime wont be even within twice the price. 
And Defy certainly pawns Ace in every way. There has been a lot of discussions on it.

Cons.... hmmm. For its price. You cant really complain about anything. Still if you want it... improvement areas in Defy - PowerVR SGX530 isnt the most powerful of GPUs, screen isnt the best in class, needs more RAM, sound quality with default headphones leaves a lot to be deserved. But i would be looking at a Galaxy S equivalent device with more RAM then.. which certainly is a lot more costlier. 

@aritra - I think the latest GB ROMs in XDA have separate builds for green lens and red lens. So, u can certainly get a working camera with the latest (7.1) version, whichever lens u have.


----------



## giprabu (Oct 11, 2011)

@mitraark : yes. with cm7 and overclocked to 1.1 ghz, it still struggles to handle live wallpapers. It seems like this issue is only with me and not with all defy owners 



lll_aritra_lll said:


> are u using cm7 leaked GB version and your camera working with green lens? plz confirm. bcoz according to XDA green lens(color doesn't matter) wont work. if you have bayer lens( green, red, yellow) it will work



i'm using quarx's cm7.. updated to nightly jordan


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Oct 11, 2011)

I have not root my phone yet.. gonna do it after the sem.. till now I am stuck with stock rom.. 

the main issue is sometime my phone is not showing the right time. it should at least keep track of the time..

Sometime, even ninjump lags.. so does angry bird rio


----------



## socrates (Oct 12, 2011)

I got a email today from a friend of mine with this. See for yourselves & what do you make of it

The first picture is of the box, where it clearly says it is manufactured by M/s Motorola Mobility Chennai Pvt Ltd. etc.

*img717.imageshack.us/img717/6186/65415469.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Now take the phone out of the box, open the back cover and pull out the battery, and see what it says.

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/924/68524867.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Maybe this is one reason why we are way behind China --- we sell Chinese products as our own. One step after "me too". 

Could be its just assembled here. Screwdriver technology??


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Oct 12, 2011)

Mine is exactly same as the pic


----------



## arjundg (Oct 13, 2011)

lll_aritra_lll said:


> I have not root my phone yet.. gonna do it after the sem.. till now I am stuck with stock rom..
> 
> the main issue is sometime my phone is not showing the right time. it should at least keep track of the time..
> 
> Sometime, even ninjump lags.. so does angry bird rio



I am using it for 2 months and dont have such lagging problems. May be some app is eating your memory. Try restarting the phone and uninstalling unneeded apps. Also, rooting the phone, overclock+undervolt, installing a firewall, switching data on and off will increase battery life and performance. If you are comfortable, you should install a custom ROM. Trust me, there is a huge difference. For live wallpapers, I am sure other than the dual core phones, all of the smart phones have trouble handling.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, I think I am gonna root my phone soon.. 1st i thought i will wait till December, but since ICS is releasing in few days, I will try GB before it. I am using android booster and it takes around 21 mb of ram.. and google maps takes much too. but i could not close it for perm.. 

btwn any solution for the clock issue?


----------



## jonev (Oct 15, 2011)

which is the stable and most problem free cm7, cm 7.1 or latest nighthies or any moded rom for green lense defy

i have install clockworkmode recovery as defy recovery apk.by mistake i pressed  first option boot when there was orther option normal boot.now mu mobile is booting when i press volume up down i get following message.

bootloader
09.10

batterry ok
ok to programe
connect usb
data cable

when i connect data cable iget
transfer mode 
usb

what is the problem 
i have rooted my defy
how to get the problem solved


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Oct 15, 2011)

may be soumik and others can help you.. I have not rooted it yet


----------



## subinkolady (Oct 15, 2011)

lll_aritra_lll said:


> yeah.. they are crap. I recharged with rs 98/- to use internet, and I can't use it now.. damn idiots...





bsnl gprs settings

name bsnlnet
apn   bsnlnet

same for 2g and 3g


----------



## Soumik (Oct 16, 2011)

jonev said:


> which is the stable and most problem free cm7, cm 7.1 or latest nighthies or any moded rom for green lense defy
> 
> i have install clockworkmode recovery as defy recovery apk.by mistake i pressed  first option boot when there was orther option normal boot.now mu mobile is booting when i press volume up down i get following message.
> 
> ...


Which version of clockworkmod did you install and where did u get it from? Defy doesnt have an unlocked bootloader, so the latest general versions will not always work on it.
You can boot your phone properly right? then install 2nd init on it. (Assuming you have already rooted it.)
Please go through this thread - XDA Defy Guide
Please tell us if you are facing any trouble following the post.
Try these form the forum post:

1. Download this SBF and Flash it
2. Root your Phone
3. Download 2nd Init 1.4.2 and Install ClockworkMod Recovery
4. Download and install this Nandroid Backup
5. Enter Recovery, Wipe Data/Cache
6. After wiping, turn off your phone
7. Turn it on and get immediately into Bootloader mode
8. Flash this Fixed SBF
9. Delete Data/Cache again and reboot.

For flashing also there is a procedure mentioned there.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Oct 16, 2011)

> bsnl gprs settings
> 
> name bsnlnet
> apn bsnlnet
> ...



yeah I got it figured.. thank u


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Oct 17, 2011)

finally I have rooted my phone


----------



## AhamBrahmasmi (Oct 17, 2011)

@socrates - mine is too same !

Even Iphone too manufacture from china !

Chinees know how to manufacture budget products and quality products 


@aritra - we will break the guarantee if we root the phone !

Before that any way to take a backup of the Current Firmware 

Mine is : 2.2.2 

@All -

Any good ROM that support HD video playback and Good Battery Backup  ?
Mine is Green Lens !  

Help me in finding a Bug Free ROM !


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Oct 17, 2011)

> @aritra - we will break the guarantee if we root the phone !
> 
> Before that any way to take a backup of the Current Firmware



to take backup of your phone your phone needed to be rooted, unless you use the paid version. but it does not matter, u can easily uninstall the superuser app and unroot your phone. The backup is needed when you are installing custom rom, or flash over your stock rom.

Btwn I have installed CM7 7.1.0 stable few hours ago, and i love the UI. having a bit issues, but i guess i can solve it using the tweeks


----------



## amitjha (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey guys, have you been able to play 720p movies on defy???


----------



## arjundg (Oct 18, 2011)

amitjha said:


> Hey guys, have you been able to play 720p movies on defy???



I have a Red lens Defy running Motoginger ROM. It is able to play 720p movies well! There is some patch that needs to be applied. You can check XDA.


----------



## giprabu (Oct 18, 2011)

can someone mention any GB rom with less battery drain..?..
i'm losing 10% of battery overnight..


----------



## arjundg (Oct 18, 2011)

giprabu said:


> can someone mention any GB rom with less battery drain..?..
> i'm losing 10% of battery overnight..



You can try Motoginger or Liquidarc! Both of them have less battery drain.


----------



## amitjha (Oct 18, 2011)

arjundg said:


> I have a Red lens Defy running Motoginger ROM. It is able to play 720p movies well! There is some patch that needs to be applied. You can check XDA.



 Hey thanks Arjun for such prompt reply.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Oct 18, 2011)

> can someone mention any GB rom with less battery drain..?..
> i'm losing 10% of battery overnight..



I installed cm7.1 rc0 yesterday.. and the full battery drained within 12 hours 
and that too with moderate use.. 
but the interface is awesome. and super smooth.. no force close.. except metamorph


----------



## Soumik (Oct 18, 2011)

I am using WajkUI... I have an overnight drain of around 4-6% max.


----------



## giprabu (Oct 19, 2011)

Soumik said:


> I am using WajkUI... I have an overnight drain of around 4-6% max.



How long does your battery lives under moderate usage (pls specify your usage)..?

There are people in xda-forum who get 30+hrs of battery back up..


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Oct 19, 2011)

> How long does your battery lives under moderate usage (pls specify your usage)..?
> 
> There are people in xda-forum who get 30+hrs of battery back up..



in stock rom, with high moderate use+lots of net i was getting around 24-30 hrs back up.
but with cm7.. 18 hrs max with low-avg use


----------



## giprabu (Oct 20, 2011)

updated to latest nightly-jordan yesterday. After a full battery charge, calibrated it using Battery Calibration. For the entire night (6-7 hrs), there was only 3% battery drain .!!!
..
While leaving to college by 7 am, battery reading was 76%..
Returned home by 5 and checked .. The remaining battery was 46%...
Stupidly weird .
Don't know what the heck is wrong with this ROM...
Thinking to go back to stock ROM or custom Froyo..
Any suggestions guys .??



arjundg said:


> You can try Motoginger or Liquidarc! Both of them have less battery drain.



ya sure.. will try them .. but i have green lens and not sure whether it has Bayer module. I don't think motoginger will suit me..

I'm currently using "JRDNEM_U3_*3.4.2*.177.5_NORDIC.sbf"..
..
Its CG version is 4 (hope i'm right).
..
Will I be able to downgrade to stock froyo "JRDNEM U3 *3.4.3* 33 1 CHINESE SIGN SIGNED UCAJRDNEMARAB1B50AA03A.0R PDS03C USAJRDNFRYORTINT15 P001 A013 HWp3 Service1FF.sbf.gz"  by just flashing it??
..
The CG version of stock froyo mentioned above is also 4. (Please correct me if i'm wrong)..


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Oct 20, 2011)

I am having some wired issues..
1.> battery is quite stable now, getting around 22-24 hrs after some tweaks. but max battery drains for display and mediaserver.. now i dont know what it is 
2.> video camera crashing.. not working (i have green lens)
3.> In miss call notification and in msg, only num showing... no name.. same in call (sometimes)
4.> sometime unable to accept calls. I had ring UI for accepting call, and it is not reponding..
5.> official cm7.1 does not include india's native baseband.. so I had to install a patch, but that is also not working. it says damaged, and asked me to load default, after loading default my signal quality improved a lot, and i thought its fixed, but i just saw that previously baseband version was EPU93_U_00.59.02 and now it is EPU93_U_00.59.01
6.> not all services.. some of which i want to reinstall.. is not working while restoring by titanium backup

@giprabu check there is a defy subforum introduced in cm7 site.. check if there is any fix for your problem


----------



## Soumik (Oct 21, 2011)

@giprabu - As far as i understand, yes. The CG version shouldnt be lower than your current version. If both are 4, you should be able to do a full flash of the 3.4.3 sbf. But dont most roms suggest u start with nordic froyo? Why do you want to change that?

My battery is at 42% now. I charged to 100% last night. its been unplugged for about 19 hours. 
Usage - 
2-3 hours of voice call (had to talk a lot today)
1 hour on wifi.. during which downloaded Talking tom cat 1 and 2 
2-3 hours of music
some taking down of notes to transfer few important points and data between 2 disconnected systems
3 outgoing and 12 incoming messages
some small amount of playing with the cats 
thats all.

With my average everyday usage, i get around 1.5 days easily... and my use isnt something remarkable. Its very ordinary. Not what would qualify for a good smartphone user. 

@aritra -  official cm7.1 isnt in a stable state for Defy. I still its still basically a port and not developed on Defy. It will definitely have bugs... which will be pest-controlled with time.
Among the issues u mentioned.. i have faced 4.> a few times too, both with stock ROM and prev version of WIUI. To fix that, just switch off the screen using power button and switch it back on again.. It used to work for me. My current WIUI version uses proximity sensor even with incoming calls... i guess its the pocket sensor... even though its a feature, its quite annoying sometimes as if i hold the phone over the top, the screen would go off and come on only when i switch the holding place.. But the problem u mentioned didnt occur with this rom so far.. been using this one for one month now...


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Oct 21, 2011)

Cyanogen declared it as stable in their forum... 

mainly 3 and 4 is quite annoying, i think I will be flashing cm7.1.0 again.. already talking with a dev in mail about a theme.. well.. its awesome, he also advised me to reflash it. lets see how it turns out.. else I will be looking for a new rom but i liked cm7 interface very much


----------



## giprabu (Oct 21, 2011)

@soumik :

can you pls give me the download link of the exact rom you are using. ?
and is that rom downgradable ?


----------



## Soumik (Oct 22, 2011)

@giprabu - WIUI from XDA Forums
You can get the latest one from this link. I havent upgraded it to the latest version yet. Currently using 1.9.23 version. The links for that too is there, but i suggest that u get the latest one.
Its built on MIUI, so i guess its downgradable. Havent tried it on my device yet, though i have tried it on my roomie's desire... it bricked . Had to unbrick it and install something different on it. But theoratically it should be downgradable.

@aritra - whats the launcher? launcher Pro rite?


----------



## giprabu (Oct 22, 2011)

^^ thanks for the link.. 
after a couple of days, my battery looks stable. 
No sudden drop or fast drain. 
Getting around 20-24 hrs on moderate-heavy usage ... 
Will stay on this rom for a while...
..
..
For all those who face similar battery problem on cm7, pls update to latest nightly jordan and do a battery calibration. 
You can find the latest update (find according to date) here..
Index of /jordan-nightly/


----------



## napster007 (Oct 25, 2011)

hey, i need to know if rooting my phone will void the warranty? and if rooted can i revert it back to the stock rom? thanks....


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Oct 25, 2011)

the answer of both of your question is ---> Yes


----------



## giprabu (Oct 25, 2011)

is there a gps fix for cm7 ? 

tried to install nordic froyo through nandroid backup ..
but stuck up in bootmenu after wiping data/cache 
unable to flash any rom . Getting the error as "internal error while programming.."..
pls help guys.. don't know as what to do ..


----------



## bhushan2k (Oct 26, 2011)

yaar..koi muze ye phone diwali gift mein do..


----------



## maddy1205 (Oct 26, 2011)

^^


guys is anyone of you is using a screen guard???
i am really in need of one..maybe i am using my handling my phone very roughly..i have got a lot of scratches on the screen!!


 n Happy DIwali guys!!!!


----------



## arjundg (Oct 26, 2011)

maddy1205 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> guys is anyone of you is using a screen guard???
> ...


U definitely need a screen guard. I bought from a local store, cost 150 Rs....there is something in flipkart as well!


----------



## Soumik (Oct 27, 2011)

@girprabu... looks  like u got ur answer from XDA already..


----------



## giprabu (Oct 27, 2011)

maddy1205 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> guys is anyone of you is using a screen guard???
> ...



Scratchgard Motorola MB525 Defy (WQ7 ) Screen Protector . Buy Best Scratchgard Motorola MB525 Defy (WQ7 ) Screen Protector at Lowest Price Online

I bought this .. Its a worth purchase ..



Soumik said:


> @girprabu... looks  like u got ur answer from XDA already..



ya.. but still not convinced. I just flashed the stock rom and my phone was back to normal. 
Still not clear about the flashing stuffs.. 
In some cases , if we just install the .zip file from recovery, thats enough. 
But in other cases, we got to flash some sbf along with it. And moreover the combination of .zip and .sbf will put you in unwanted situations if chosen wrongly... 
Gotta be careful next time.. 
..
If someone in this forum is so clear about these things, could start a thread explaining very basic terminologies and stuffs for people like me..


----------



## Srvn (Oct 27, 2011)

giprabu said:


> ya.. but still not convinced. I just flashed the stock rom and my phone was back to normal.
> Still not clear about the flashing stuffs..
> In some cases , if we just install the .zip file from recovery, thats enough.
> But in other cases, we got to flash some sbf along with it. And moreover the combination of .zip and .sbf will put you in unwanted situations if chosen wrongly...
> ...



Hi guys!!
I'm now a proud owner of Defy!! 

As he told there needs a new thread for noob like me on rooting and rom'ming this device.

My device is a month old and still running on stock 2.2.2, I'm very excited to custom rom and unleash the beast within, but totally confused  lookin at the jargons everywhere.


----------



## maddy1205 (Oct 28, 2011)

Srvn said:


> As he told there needs a new thread for noob like me on rooting and rom'ming this device.



totally agree!!!


----------



## vinyasmusic (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey guys plz help me in buying MOto Defy ... Finally i have d money to get it but no stocks on Flipkart , Letsbuy , SAholic ... Yebhi has it for 14490 but cant get coupon codes to work ... Plz help !!! I can get the mobile from 2 places Bangalore and Vasco (Goa) if buying from normal shops


----------



## giprabu (Oct 28, 2011)

^^i guess the production of defy has been stopped.. 
so better get it which ever way you find it cheaper, than totally missing it..


----------



## Soumik (Oct 29, 2011)

giprabu said:


> If someone in this forum is so clear about these things, could start a thread explaining very basic terminologies and stuffs for people like me..



XDA forums have quite a few good information regarding the tech behind custom ROMs. It would certainly be good if someone starts a thread with proper instructions in more 'common man' terms than in XDA. Lets see of anyone does that. I dont want to start as my knowledge is pretty much limited to what the XDA instructs. Plus, for Defy, the tech is a bit more complicated as we dont have an unlocked bootloader. Our ROMs are basically modded over a Froyo kernel. Thankfully there are smart ppl on earth like the XDA developers who understand it a lot better than i even can.. even after reading their instructions..


----------



## giprabu (Oct 29, 2011)

Soumik said:


> XDA forums have quite a few good information regarding the tech behind custom ROMs. It would certainly be good if someone starts a thread with proper instructions in more 'common man' terms than in XDA. Lets see of anyone does that. I dont want to start as my knowledge is pretty much limited to what the XDA instructs. *Plus, for Defy, the tech is a bit more complicated as we dont have an unlocked bootloader*. Our ROMs are basically modded over a Froyo kernel. Thankfully there are smart ppl on earth like the XDA developers who understand it a lot better than i even can.. even after reading their instructions..



hm.. lets wait then.. 
isn't the unlocked bootloader of defy a good thing for us ?
It doesn't allow you to brick your phone that easily rite ..??


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Oct 30, 2011)

My knowledge about modding is very limited, but i have gone through more than 200 tutorials on modding cm7 before applying it, and it ran pretty smoothly.. whenever you flash a rom, just remember to flash its fixed SBF.. not full SBF.
fixed SBF allows you to move from one version to another version, where full SBF allows you to flash higher version or the same version only, it is not downgradable.

However, some matching lower version SBF may come as savior, but thats not safe



> Hi guys!!
> I'm now a proud owner of Defy!!
> 
> As he told there needs a new thread for noob like me on rooting and rom'ming this device.
> ...



just go through the basic about custom rom, 2nd init sbf etc at XDA forum.. its written in laymans language. then install superuser, then 2nd init and create custom recovery(nandroid backup), download titanium backup pro, and create your phone n card recovery (apps and data)

download fixed SBF of your desired custom rom. place it in your cell, and backup your recoveries(in my advice, whole sd card content) in your pc. and then go through the cm7(or miui) faq in XDA forum or CM7 forum

you will get step by step instruction to do it, its pretty easy.. just keep in mind..
1.> nandroid backup
2.> sd card backup
3.> fixed sbf
4.> over 80% charged before you start installing


----------



## arjundg (Oct 30, 2011)

giprabu said:


> hm.. lets wait then..
> isn't the unlocked bootloader of defy a good thing for us ?
> It doesn't allow you to brick your phone that easily rite ..??



Dont think Defy is going to have an unlocked bootloader, Moto seems to be against it!
The prod of Defy is stopped, as Defy+ is coming soon....


----------



## shivangi (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello all,
i want to get help on 3g connection on my DEFY which i got just a month ago...i use airtel connection on my phone and the internet settings are set to automatic network...i get connected to internet but not 3g...when i chose "3G connection only" in my internet settings, all signals disappear and it says emergency calls only....plz help me out as i really want to get connected to 3g connection...The Firmware version on my phone is 2.2.2


----------



## giprabu (Oct 30, 2011)

^^ first make sure, your area is under 3g coverage .


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Oct 30, 2011)

yes, and call cust care and install 3g setting on your phone


----------



## diagus (Oct 30, 2011)

i have a 2g sim which is not 3g activated which has gsm signal
reception of 70% ,does it means that i will also get 3g signal
of 70% when activated.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Oct 30, 2011)

if your cell shows 3g icon at the notification area then you will get 3g speed if activated


----------



## Big Stack (Oct 30, 2011)

Samsung 16gb class 6 using without any problems for last 2 weeks, costs 1100 , writing speed averages around 10mbps 
Copied files from old memory card, and initial problems went away


----------



## maddy1205 (Oct 30, 2011)

guys i need help..

today i finally decided to apply custom rom on my defy...went through the tutorials at xda..but i dont know what happened..the phone wont start!!



*1.Download superoneclick
2.In your mobile. Settings->Applications->Development (check USB debugging on)
3.Connect your phone to PC. Open superoneclick ->Click ROOT. Thats it your phone is rooted.
4.Restart your mobile.
5.Download 2nd init from android market. install the 2nd init recovery. It will ask the superuser permission Accept it.
6.Uncheck the USB debugging from Settings->Applications->Development and restart the phone now.*

i did everthing correctly till step 6....then when i rebooted..it wont boot!!!!
the motorola logo would appear followed by black screen followed by logo and so on..when i press volume down the following screen would appear!!

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/img0332zt.jpg/][IMG]*img442.imageshack.us/img442/4156/img0332zt.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Oct 30, 2011)

2ndinit installed successfully?

try restarting it while pressing volume down button on


----------



## maddy1205 (Oct 30, 2011)

yup...2ndinit installed successfully........whatever button i press...i get the same screen.


----------



## Big Stack (Oct 30, 2011)

Which custom rom you are planning to install


----------



## maddy1205 (Oct 30, 2011)

MotoGinger 2.3.4


----------



## AhamBrahmasmi (Oct 30, 2011)

i had the same issue today... 

just flashed back with RDS Lite... there's no other option

its safe.. !!!


@Artria -

Can u suggest me a good Gingerbread Rom with
Good Battery Backup, 
720 Video Playback
Good Performance and Camera

Rom manager didnt help really its saying CWM recovery not available for ur device... how to cook a ROM ?


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Oct 31, 2011)

> @Artria -


its aritra 

I am very new to modding, I only installed cm7.1 and that too with 2nd init, not by rom manager, i have heard that miui has better battery backup so is redginger(which saumik is using)

about 720p hd recording it is only possible if you have bayer module camera (red lens)


----------



## AhamBrahmasmi (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry aritra 

I mentioned about HD 720 Video Play back, not recording.


MIUI English ROMS is not available via SBF file.. 

Most of them are .img files ?? !


Confused, With RSDLite we can only flash Service SBF right ?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 31, 2011)

maybe you need to change extension of img to sbf. or try flashing img file. if it is not supported you should get an error.


----------



## giprabu (Oct 31, 2011)

maddy1205 said:


> yup...2ndinit installed successfully........whatever button i press...i get the same screen.



you got to press both vol+ and vol- button. 
you will get the normal recovery mode (display) only in froyo (2.2)..
..
so logo you got is not a problem.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Oct 31, 2011)

srry, my bad.. but I can play 720p HD video with cm 7.1


----------



## vinyasmusic (Oct 31, 2011)

guys ordered my MOto Defy for 13.8k ... waiting for it ... and thinking of putting CM 7.1 on it ... Already


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Nov 1, 2011)

i installed cm7 within 20 days


----------



## dreatica (Nov 3, 2011)

Sam said:


> maybe you need to change extension of img to sbf. or try flashing img file. if it is not supported you should get an error.



You using Defy ? I thought you had optimus one? How good is the phone for basic needs plus some advance roms flashing like MIUI and CM7 ? All stable or still few bugs ?

Thanks!


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Nov 3, 2011)

I guess, Sam using optimus one 
using cm7 runs smoothly, few bugs are there, but that's cm7 prob


----------



## dreatica (Nov 3, 2011)

lll_aritra_lll said:


> I guess, Sam using optimus one
> using cm7 runs smoothly, few bugs are there, but that's cm7 prob



And MIUI? I actually bought this phone but gifted to my cousin. Now, he upgraded to Gals+ and this is coming back. 

I am yet to decide to keep it or sell it. Only depends on you guys answer about roms. So cm7 works fine, MIUI?  

I dont need it for games apps etc, just to flash and test roms.  This is what I miss after using iPhone4.


----------



## Soumik (Nov 3, 2011)

MiUI works super fine. And now CM7.1 also supports Defy officially. So, its no longer a port, it comes directly from the Cynogen ppl. If there are any bugs, they will be squatted soon enough.

@AhamBrahmasmi - MIUI english roms can be installed through recovery. you dont need rsd lite to install them. they are in .zip files. Very easy to instal them through Clockwork Recovery. 
PS: Do have 2nd init created first.


----------



## vinyasmusic (Nov 3, 2011)

Soumik said:


> MiUI works super fine. And now CM7.1 also supports Defy officially. So, its no longer a port, it comes directly from the Cynogen ppl. If there are any bugs, they will be squatted soon enough.
> 
> @AhamBrahmasmi - MIUI english roms can be installed through recovery. you dont need rsd lite to install them. they are in .zip files. Very easy to instal them through Clockwork Recovery.
> PS: Do have 2nd init created first.



hey can u direct me to link towards how to install miui on defy
thaaaaaanks


----------



## AhamBrahmasmi (Nov 8, 2011)

i use wajmiui !!

great one


----------



## sach1000rt (Nov 8, 2011)

Good news guys, defy got ics with miui.
get it here
Galnet A Modified MIUI Experience! » ICS BUILDS
or 
Galnet MIUI (Ice Cream Sandwich) - xda-developers


----------



## vinyasmusic (Nov 8, 2011)

sach1000rt said:


> Good news guys, defy got ics with miui.
> get it here
> Galnet A Modified MIUI Experience! » ICS BUILDS
> or
> Galnet MIUI (Ice Cream Sandwich) - xda-developers



Wwooooooooooooooooooooowwww dude gr8 news ... did u try it out yet ... Can u gimme d procedure for installing them ???


----------



## sach1000rt (Nov 9, 2011)

sorry i misread it in a hurry. its only ics framework. but when google releases source code of ics we will defenetly get ics either from cynogen or miui. 
you can follow the guide in xda defy forum on how to install custom roms.


----------



## paw1 (Nov 10, 2011)

I just got my defy yesterday. had ordered from letsbuy for 13800 (after 1000 off coupon)

The box seems old and kinda dirty. I checked for warranty at motorola's website and it says its valid till 23rd June 2012. Shouldn't it be for a year from today? Can any1 else check their warranty please? here's the link : *www.motorola.com/Support/IN-EN/Consumer-Support/Mobile-Phones/DEFY_without_blur_IN-EN

I've mailed them with photo proof. Lets see what happens. Kinda bummed :/


----------



## Srvn (Nov 10, 2011)

Same here, mine is supposed to be till sept 22, but its showing may 12 2012.

what do we do now??


----------



## paw1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Srvn said:


> Same here, mine is supposed to be till sept 22, but its showing may 12 2012.
> 
> what do we do now??



Well we don't even know if the site is giving wrong info or not. No reply from letsbuy yet. I'll call them up if they don't reply soon, though i don't expect much from them


----------



## kamal_saran (Nov 10, 2011)

hey guys, i wanna buy this phone, can u tell me how's the battery life  and where i can get it cheaper. And one more , how to check if device is red lens or green lens without opening the box


----------



## paw1 (Nov 11, 2011)

So I called them up and they said that warranty is valid for 1 year from the date on the invoice.


----------



## kamal_saran (Nov 13, 2011)

kamal_saran said:


> hey guys, i wanna buy this phone, can u tell me how's the battery life  and where i can get it cheaper. And one more , how to check if device is red lens or green lens without opening the box




any one plz reply


----------



## paw1 (Nov 13, 2011)

kamal_saran said:


> any one plz reply



Battery life is pretty good. I think the cheapest defy is @ letsbuy. I don't think there is a way to find what lens you have without opening the box. I got red btw.


----------



## ravikovela (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi,

I have decided to buy Defy. When I am checking the online shopping sites, flipkart and letsbuy are offering Defy with Android 2.2 where as univercell, saholic etc are offering Defy with Android 2.1.

can anyone explain why this difference and which one is the genuine version?

Thanks,
Ravi


----------



## Big Stack (Nov 13, 2011)

They may have updated their website long before,letsbuy and flipkart updates their sites frequently
Even if you get 2.1 you can update it manually


----------



## Big Stack (Nov 13, 2011)

Check ebay also, sometimes you may get cheaper from ebay.
Buy from trusted sellers only

I bought defy for my friend in september,got a september manufactured product(but green lens)


----------



## ravikovela (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you Big Stack.

How I can check the genuiness of the vendors in ebay? based on the ratings?

I have never bought from Ebay.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 13, 2011)

dreatica said:


> You using Defy ? I thought you had optimus one?





lll_aritra_lll said:


> I guess, Sam using optimus one



damn. forgot to reply here 

yes, i am using O1 but i have a old Motorola ROKR that i have flashed (and bricked-unbricked) with custom roms. it too uses the same file format for custom roms.


----------



## Big Stack (Nov 14, 2011)

ravikovela said:


> Thank you Big Stack.
> 
> How I can check the genuiness of the vendors in ebay? based on the ratings?
> 
> I have never bought from Ebay.



Read the feedback reviews ,a good genuine seller will have almost hundred ratings,
Its better to buy from flipkart or letsbuy if you are in doubt


----------



## AhamBrahmasmi (Nov 14, 2011)

I use the modified version of miui+cm7 =  *WAJmiUi * 

Its superb fine, Install MX Video Player it support upto 1080.

@Kamal_Saran

Buy Moto Defy !!! 
You will get 3 Days Battery Backup with the Official ROM
Great Buy !


----------



## Big Stack (Nov 14, 2011)

AhamBrahmasmi said:


> I use the modified version of miui+cm7 =  *WAJmiUi *
> 
> Its superb fine, Install MX Video Player it support upto 1080.
> 
> ...



 I have defy with stock rom but I used to get maximum of 24 hours with my usage with a download of average 70 MB using edge a day, is it normal?


----------



## mynameis74 (Nov 14, 2011)

I bought motorola defy on 23 nov. but today i saw a scratch on screen  
and after dat orderd screen protctor from flipkart. 

please gives me a good tips to protect dat thing from scratches and 

is this kind of thing comes under the warranty ?


----------



## Big Stack (Nov 15, 2011)

mynameis74 said:


> I bought motorola defy on 23 nov. but today i saw a scratch on screen
> and after dat orderd screen protctor from flipkart.
> 
> please gives me a good tips to protect dat thing from scratches and
> ...



23 november?? You mean last year?


----------



## Srvn (Nov 15, 2011)

ICS is out at last 
check this out Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich source code is now officially available

Waiting for roms


----------



## anshul_sood (Nov 16, 2011)

First Rom for Defy based on ICS is here  -     Galnet A Modified MIUI Experience! » ICS BUILDS


----------



## mynameis74 (Nov 16, 2011)

big stack said:


> 23 november?? You mean last year?



23 november 2011


----------



## anshul_sood (Nov 17, 2011)

mynameis74 said:


> 23 november 2011



But today is 17 november. How did you buy it on 23 november?


----------



## mynameis74 (Nov 17, 2011)

anshul_sood said:


> But today is 17 november. How did you buy it on 23 november?



SORRY 23 OCT.  srry


----------



## maddy1205 (Nov 17, 2011)

mynameis74 said:


> I bought motorola defy on 23 nov. but today i saw a scratch on screen
> and after dat orderd screen protctor from flipkart.
> 
> please gives me a good tips to protect dat thing from scratches and
> ...



I dont think scratches come under warranty
if they do well then i would be very happy as screen of my defy has got a lot of scratches!!!!!!!!


----------



## giprabu (Nov 18, 2011)

having some issues with defy.. 

#My dialer kept freezing occassionally on cm7. (was annoying while making important calls).

So installed WajkIUI. Here, scrolling between the home screens lagged heavily. 
I tried almost all launchers but no use. Even scrolling apps in appdrawer lagged. Settings menu, conversation list in messaging app, contacts etc . everything lagged.. 
But the Quadrant score remained around 2000 @ 1GHz. But whats the use ?
...
After an hour of frustration, I installed CMIUIv2.4 and the case is same .. Every little thing lags..
How come it is good for rest of you people ?
Does my defy has any peculiar problem ?
and i'm not ready to settle with stock rom. 
Pls help guys..


----------



## sach1000rt (Nov 18, 2011)

giprabu said:


> having some issues with defy..
> 
> #My dialer kept freezing occassionally on cm7. (was annoying while making important calls).
> 
> ...


did you wipe cache before installation?
maybe you need to change sbf before installation.


----------



## giprabu (Nov 19, 2011)

^^ for miui roms there is no need of changing the sbf. 
You just got to be in froyo before you install them (for optimum performance).
and yes i wiped cache..


----------



## sach1000rt (Nov 19, 2011)

giprabu said:


> ^^ for miui roms there is no need of changing the sbf.
> You just got to be in froyo before you install them (for optimum performance).
> and yes i wiped cache..


just change sbf and flash miui then check if it works right.
just check it. it might do the trick.
 or post about it in xda forum.


----------



## Soumik (Nov 20, 2011)

Thats strange really... :O
I just installed this week's WIUI, and after a few hiccups which occur dring a new rom installation for me...(stuck in boot loop, continuous force closes, etc), i have it full up and running done battery calibration, everything's fine... no lags waht so ever. Using default launcher.. of WIUI.
did u wipe data, cache and dalvik cache before and after the installation? moved everything to sd card through titanium back up... and restarted in between 2-3 times?

*wipe data, cache and dalvik cache before install and cache and dalvik after install


----------



## giprabu (Nov 20, 2011)

^^yes i did them.. 
nothing helped. 
...
Tried LiquidArc rom... It is so so good. No lag in any of the above specified places. 
Quadrant score 2085 @ 800Mhz..
No freezing of dialer.(so far).
Battery life - 20hrs at moderate usage. (its ok i can adjust )
...
No rom handles Live wallpapers.. It was one of the thing i was dreaming about while getting defy.. Very much disappointed. The cheap galaxy Y handles live wallpaper like breeze.. :-/


----------



## arjundg (Dec 1, 2011)

giprabu said:


> ^^yes i did them..
> nothing helped.
> ...
> Tried LiquidArc rom... It is so so good. No lag in any of the above specified places.
> ...



Its true, LiquidArc is the best ROM for Defy that I found...you can increase the battery life by switching to Smartass CPU profile. I tried Live wallpapers in the new CM7.1, it was working quite well...


----------



## Soumik (Dec 2, 2011)

Thats by JBoogie rite? Its not been updated since a looong time . But since it claims to be lighter than CM7, it should be the faster than anything else. How long does the battery last in this ROM?


----------



## arjundg (Dec 3, 2011)

Soumik said:


> Thats by JBoogie rite? Its not been updated since a looong time . But since it claims to be lighter than CM7, it should be the faster than anything else. How long does the battery last in this ROM?



Its not updated for a long time, but I keep coming back to this from other roms, as this one is more smooth and stable than others. The battery life is also better - I get 1.5 to 2 days easily.


----------



## Sparky19 (Dec 3, 2011)

Any Defy owners using Gps navigation like MMI on Defy ? How is accuracy ? Does it work smoothly ? Any issues ? How about battery life while using it for navigation. 

Note : I am asking about gps not A-gps with data plans.


----------



## Big Stack (Dec 5, 2011)

I ported to cyanogenmod 7.1
It doesn't freezes like stock
Does anybody know to get dialler of stock defy(2.2)
Thanks in advance

hi,
last day i flashed cyanogen 7.1 stable mod for defy.
it was working nicely
later on i wiped the system and and installed the backup of stock 2.2.2 using clockworkmod recovery, it also worked without any problems

again i wiped the system cache and installed cyanogen again ,but this time i got stuck at the cyanogen logo which comes in loop, so i flashed again but no positive
after that i entered into recovery mod and cleared the system cache and data
after this i got stuck at google logo,(still able to enter into default recovery mod, but i cannot enter into bootloader) 

plz help urgently
thanks


----------



## arjundg (Dec 5, 2011)

Big Stack said:


> I ported to cyanogenmod 7.1
> It doesn't freezes like stock
> Does anybody know to get dialler of stock defy(2.2)
> Thanks in advance
> ...



I think to be safe you can factory reset and flash the stock sbf again. And then try from scratch.


----------



## Big Stack (Dec 5, 2011)

arjundg said:


> I think to be safe you can factory reset and flash the stock sbf again. And then try from scratch.



i flashed the stock froyo using rsdlite and its like factory reset 
thanks arjundg
how is liquidarc wrt cyanogen


----------



## arjundg (Dec 5, 2011)

Big Stack said:


> i flashed the stock froyo using rsdlite and its like factory reset
> thanks arjundg
> how is liquidarc wrt cyanogen



Its really good, decent performance and battery, and its stable...highly recommended...
Jboogie3 mentioned he is making a ROM with ICS, and doing the testing now....thats what I am waiting for now...


----------



## chris (Dec 7, 2011)

I want to buy defy, where can i get it in 13k range ?


----------



## kamal_saran (Dec 8, 2011)

hey guys can i get a used defy under 9k . . Please reply. . I also want to be a defy owner . Otherwise i have to get dell xcd35  reply


----------



## arjundg (Dec 8, 2011)

@kamal_saran & chris, pls check the sticky threads for mobile price....and it is definitely much better than xcd35


----------



## napster007 (Dec 12, 2011)

@chris: You may get the defy for 13k at local shops if u drive a good bargain, again they should be having the stocks left as the defy + is now flooding the market..


----------



## arjundg (Dec 12, 2011)

Anyone tried the new "AOSP/CM9" Experimental Builds for the Defy in XDA?


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Jan 9, 2012)

installed liquidearc ginger over stock rom (not nordic one) everything ok, but getting heavy issues on gallery only, it keeps hanging, force closing, laggy.. trying the inbuilt SE launcher, but i guess I will revert back to ADW launcher Ex soon


----------



## red dragon (Jan 10, 2012)

^^Clean cache and dalvic cache.


----------



## arjundg (Jan 10, 2012)

clean cache, and in the first time load of the gallery, keep it open for some time, let it generate the thumbnails!



lll_aritra_lll said:


> installed liquidearc ginger over stock rom (not nordic one) everything ok, but getting heavy issues on gallery only, it keeps hanging, force closing, laggy.. trying the inbuilt SE launcher, but i guess I will revert back to ADW launcher Ex soon


----------



## red dragon (Jan 14, 2012)

Better get rid of the gallery completely and install quickpic.


----------



## snake (Jan 21, 2012)

Since last two days my earpiece speaker stopped working. 
My defy is running custom ROM do I need to switch it back to original before sending it for repairs?
Someone Suggest me how to proceed ahead.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 21, 2012)

Download the official Indian ROM and flash it with RSDlite as usual. 

Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## pramudit (Jan 22, 2012)

Is moto defy still available...? Checked online sites like flipkart and saholic, but its out of stock on them...
If its available, then what will be its price...?


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 23, 2012)

Defy is no longer available. Defy+ is the newer version, this is available. It costs 3K more i guess.

Motorola Defy Plus vs Motorola Defy: Compare Mobiles: Flipkart.com


----------



## Soumik (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok guys.. am back here after a long time .. 
And back with a major problem... U probably would guess it... my phone's bricked as of now. 
So want to know if u guys faced this problem before.. and how did u resolve it. 
I was on WIUI 1.11.18... and i downloaded a new theme from the miui themes app. The name had just chinese.. so cant tell u which one.. looked nice and had an iphone ish unlock screen.
After that... i got getjar.. and downloaded some gold apps from there. Then suddenly in bet a download, the phone hot booted. I tried downloading the sma thing again.. 'Farm Frenzy' i guess.. and the same thing happened. I thought what the hell.. let me just get the latest wiui... its a long time anywyas... 
i got that.. installed it.. and strangey... after rebooting the old version with the same theme got installed. I changed theme and restarted... it got back to the old theme again. After full wipe.. only the apps installed before that theme were out.. rest were intact... now i cant even instal or uninstall anything.. gives corrupt package and stops.
I tried other roms as well.. but as soon as it restarts.. the same WIUI rom with that stupid theme gets reinstalled..
Todya i got the full official sbf 2.2.2 and tried to do it through rsd lite... the thing got hung up in between and said failed status... i restated.. and now its stuck on bootloader screen saying code is corrupt.

I am trying to get the fixed sbf and nandroid backup right now... and will try once again..
please let me know if there is anything else i can do...
Thanks.

Update: I am pretty much screwed... The fixed sbf didnt work either.. and not the phone is stuck in bootloader. I cannot even use RSDLite as its saying that 'Battery Low - Cannot Program'
Please help.. 

PS: I charged all night.. nothing happened.


----------



## maddy1205 (Jan 28, 2012)

regarding the battery issue refer to the following link

[Howto] Fix "Battery Low - Cannot program" - xda-developers


----------



## Soumik (Jan 28, 2012)

yeah i saw that link.. but i am actually a bit afraid to do that.. in case i did something wrong.. its gone forever...
Local shop is saying 1200 to get it fully fixed to latest Moto software... am thinking of giving it to them... cause even while trying rsd lite... it failed 2 times... will see if the shop can fix it... else will have to follow this method...

Thanks for the suggestion though.. appreciate it.


----------



## maddy1205 (Jan 29, 2012)

Why dont u ask the shop guy to charge your battery..or ask for a spare battery???..i had the same battery issue earlier..i knew the shop guy and gave him the battery..he charged it..saved me from lot of trouble!!..see if can convince the guy..worth a shot!!


----------



## Soumik (Jan 30, 2012)

hmm ok.. will give it a shot.... dont know any shop guy here, but will ask them to charge it for me...and let me see if i can get a spare battery too.. probably a defy+ one.. 
Thanks for the suggestion.. will try it... 

Update: Went to local shops .. repair ones.. the sellers were closed today. But they all said that if i have warranty, i should go to the service centre.. They tried charging through their chargers but couldnt charge it. Trying to make my mind to try the xda method tomorrow. got a spare hdd connector to cut off and ruin... Hope i dont fry the cell...


----------



## arjundg (Jan 30, 2012)

Soumik said:


> hmm ok.. will give it a shot.... dont know any shop guy here, but will ask them to charge it for me...and let me see if i can get a spare battery too.. probably a defy+ one..
> Thanks for the suggestion.. will try it...
> 
> Update: Went to local shops .. repair ones.. the sellers were closed today. But they all said that if i have warranty, i should go to the service centre.. They tried charging through their chargers but couldnt charge it. Trying to make my mind to try the xda method tomorrow. got a spare hdd connector to cut off and ruin... Hope i dont fry the cell...



Check if someone has a Defy in your locality, you can use his battery...that will do as well....


----------



## maddy1205 (Jan 30, 2012)

Soumik said:


> Update: Went to local shops .. repair ones.. the sellers were closed today. But they all said that if i have warranty, i should go to the service centre.. They tried charging through their chargers but couldnt charge it. Trying to make my mind to try the xda method tomorrow. got a spare hdd connector to cut off and ruin... Hope i dont fry the cell...



hmm.....they couldn't charge..strange...seems the xda method is the only choice left...hope it doesn't fry your battery


----------



## Soumik (Jan 30, 2012)

yeah.. i am trying the xda method..a nd its actually letting flash...
Now before my battery fries.. quickly tell me which sbf should i flash? 
what ever i try is giving me a checksum error after the install.
My defy came with eclair.. forgot the actual version. I made an official update to 2.2.2.
rooted and been using newer versions of wiui ever since.. no other rom installed. last rom version was 2.3.7 and like all wiui... was a simple install update zip from cwm.
Now which sbf should i flash to get it working??? :'(


----------



## maddy1205 (Jan 30, 2012)

flash it back to froyo first..
sbf:defy [And Developers]
JRDNEM_U3_2.59.0


----------



## Soumik (Jan 31, 2012)

2.59? thats eclair i think... tried that.. same error... 
tried 2.51, 2.59, 3.4.2, 3.4.3
everything giving the same error... 
Error getting subscriber unit checksum... 

*UPDATE:* Finally able to make it boot...
i used 3.4.3-36-1.7 one.
But i had to modify it. Extracted the sbf, manually removed all the CG which were throwing checksum error one by one and rebuilt and reflashed the modded sbf each time. With just 32, 34, 42, 53, 61, 64, 65 CGs in the sbf (all turned out to be version 1s) i was able to do a successful flash. and the phone booted...
Now the thing is that...
Its gone back to the ROm and theme in the post 485!!! All the fuss.. code going corrupt.. hacking into battery to make it run.. flashing atleast 30-40 times.... still that bloody ROM sticks back!!! i mean WTF!!!
Any ideas.. as to what now?


----------



## Soumik (Feb 6, 2012)

Can anyone here on stock rom tell me their firmware version.. full number... froyo or eclair or gingerbread... all 3 preferrably.. no firmware seems to work on my device..  red lens defy frm march-april 2011 batch.. came with eclair.

Tried to install nandroid backup of my stock rom... no luck. Supected my recovery was corrupt.. i installed new CWM.. but as soon as it booted into CWM from 2nd init... old recovery back. Something really strange happening. I teally need to full flash the device.. kind of purge it. Just dont know how...


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Feb 9, 2012)

soumik, i guess, the problem is, the theme probably entered into the locked bootloader somehow, thats why you are having the same problem again n again, I sugest make a thread at XDA and ask for their help.



red dragon said:


> Better get rid of the gallery completely and install quickpic.



I did, thanks for the tip, quickpic is cool



pramudit said:


> Is moto defy still available...? Checked online sites like flipkart and saholic, but its out of stock on them...
> If its available, then what will be its price...?



it is available in flipkart for 13300/- now


----------



## Soumik (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks Aritra.. I have started a thread in xda forums but no one's replying. Its either the query is just too sily fo them... or no one has any answer. I hope the former as if they dont have any answer.. i am literally screwed... 

I was reading through the init.rc file.. and it seems when it starts up, there is a checkpoint saved... mine somehow is restoring back to it everytime...


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Feb 12, 2012)

Soumik said:


> Thanks Aritra.. I have started a thread in xda forums but no one's replying. Its either the query is just too sily fo them... or no one has any answer. I hope the former as if they dont have any answer.. i am literally screwed...
> 
> I was reading through the init.rc file.. and it seems when it starts up, there is a checkpoint saved... mine somehow is restoring back to it everytime...



what you can do is pm someone over XDA, meanwhile I got news that someone I got news that someone has invented universal way to unlock moto bootloader but holding it for $500 bounty, already $110 bounty has been collected, so my suggestion would be hang tight. meanwhile try over XDA if you get some help


----------



## Soumik (Feb 12, 2012)

^^ Thats great news Aritra!! 
Can u post the link here for this great news? 
I actually dont know whom to PM... so if the above news is true.. will wait for that.. gonna wipe my kernel off from the face of this earth!!


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Feb 13, 2012)

^^

have a look here

[Update: Download Now] DROID 4 Universal Motorola Root Methods Discovered, Both Being Withheld Until A $500 Bounty Is Raised


----------



## Soumik (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the link.. 
I hope that universal root method works for Defy. Will have to wait till the exploit is revealed.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Feb 14, 2012)

its revealed, there is the link, but they says its for droid 4, you may try if it works for defy


----------



## Soumik (Feb 14, 2012)

Nah.. Its 2 different hacks.. as far as got. He was holding both for $500 bounties. He has revealed the one for Droid 4, but not yet revealed the universal one.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Feb 14, 2012)

yeah you are right


----------



## mailshobhon (Feb 16, 2012)

lll_aritra_lll said:


> yeah you are right



will i get ics update with defy plus please let me know


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Feb 16, 2012)

I guess, generally every phone releases with one update in hand. Since Defy+ releasedwith Gingerbread, it is entitled to get ICS unless Moto screws us again


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 16, 2012)

And they screwed you,
*forums.motorola.com/pages/00add97d6c


----------



## Ravi. (Feb 17, 2012)

Motorola is pathetic. I bought defy plus few days ago and i am hearing this.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Feb 17, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> And they screwed you,
> *forums.motorola.com/pages/00add97d6c



Not really..
Defy+ : ICS 4.1 is coming ! - xda-developers


----------



## Soumik (Feb 18, 2012)

^^ Nope... i dont think its coming. If it were.. Moto would have officially declared it. And the service guy said its just 2-3 months away.. when the 4.0.3 update for the official listed devices are coming only in Q3!
Its probably a new device on similar chipset. Like the GB ROM leaks for Defy that came out just before Defy+ came out.
I am more optimistic about Moto unlocking bootloader than Defy+ getting ICS update..


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Feb 18, 2012)

ICS update not really matter since we have the wide range of rom support, I have also signed the petition, just hoping, if they release the bootloaders like HTC did.

Whether moto release an ICS update or not, I will be using CM9 still

@soumik, a good news for you

Motorola Xyboard Root Method Should Work On All Moto Devices Running Gingerbread Or Honeycomb


----------



## Soumik (Feb 19, 2012)

@@ Hi Aritra.. Thanks for the link. But i think this one talks about rooting the device, and not cracking the bootloader. 
Its just an universal rooting tool for Moto devices.
I downloaded the files, but i dont think its does anything to the bootloader.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Feb 19, 2012)

oh, u may try the other bootloader file. it may work


----------



## Ravi. (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi guys i need some help. My defy plus is running on official 2.3.6 gingerbread but it doesnt have devanagari support. How can i install devanagari font in my defy+ ?
Regards


----------



## a2mn2002 (Feb 21, 2012)

Guys should i go for defy+ @ 15k. any -ve point of defy+ ???


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 21, 2012)

^^ yes. only -ve points are: no 720p video recording on stock rom, no official ICS update, some complain about battery charger charging mobile way too slowly.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Feb 21, 2012)

a2mn2002 said:


> Guys should i go for defy+ @ 15k. any -ve point of defy+ ???



*Copying it from my another post......*

I am a proud owner of defy. There are some not so good things about the phone though, still its the best you can get within the budget.

issues if you want to know,
not so good camera qulity
no dedicated DAC chip installed (digital to analog convertor) still delivers decent sound specially with poweramp.
Stock earphone is a PITA
the color of the rubberized back cover is fading a little

Defy comes within 14k I guess, Defy+ has nothing more than a bigger battery and slightly better camera module(bayer) and of course Gingerbread. Now, since Defy(or Defy+) has official CM support, unless you are not gonna use custom rom, buying defy+ over Defy is not VFM IMO.


----------



## Soumik (Feb 22, 2012)

^^ +1 to that. If Defy is available, u can get it. 
Although, there are some people saying that ICS on GB kernel runs better than on Froyo kernel. Since we cannot really change the core kernel, we should keep it in mind while deciding over these two.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Feb 23, 2012)

but, we can install a full GB SBF and install ICS over it


----------



## chris (Feb 24, 2012)

I got defy+ today. After i switch on the mobile pressing the top button, mobile works. If mobile is inactive for 30 seconds, screen go black. To get the screen back, i need to press top switch again for few seconds. This is normal ?


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Feb 25, 2012)

after screen timeout, you need to press the top button once, and then unlock from screen. but you dont have to press for few seconds, u just need to press once


----------



## chris (Feb 25, 2012)

lll_aritra_lll said:


> after screen timeout, you need to press the top button once, and then unlock from screen. but you dont have to press for few seconds, u just need to press once



In LG phones, even after screen go black you can touch screen to get display back. No setting in Defy to get it working like that ?


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Feb 26, 2012)

Nothing i know about, however you can bypass the swype unlock, it will be unlocked after you press the hardware button. check your lockscreen setting


----------



## karthiksk (Mar 8, 2012)

Guys i need some help.

I have problem using Airtel Sim on my Defy. i dont get proper signal. this started from yesterday morning. Defy works if i use any other service provider sim. i took to local service center he told me this is due to softare issue. i tried restoring my phone with old back which i took on november 2011. but still the same problem. i checked the phone from different places but no luck. i get signal for few min then it goes off and i get message as emergency calls only

can any one help???


----------



## giprabu (Mar 8, 2012)

karthiksk said:


> Guys i need some help.
> 
> I have problem using Airtel Sim on my Defy. i dont get proper signal. this started from yesterday morning. Defy works if i use any other service provider sim. i took to local service center he told me this is due to softare issue. i tried restoring my phone with old back which i took on november 2011. but still the same problem. i checked the phone from different places but no luck. i get signal for few min then it goes off and i get message as emergency calls only
> 
> can any one help???



Download baseband switcher app from internet and install it. Set the region in it to India (if available), else set it to Asia.. Restart your phone.. It should work.. I too had the same problem once when I switching between custom roms.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Mar 9, 2012)

If you do not get India within baseband switcher, search for a fix.. the fix is available in xda.. google it


----------



## karthiksk (Mar 12, 2012)

giprabu said:


> Download baseband switcher app from internet and install it. Set the region in it to India (if available), else set it to Asia.. Restart your phone.. It should work.. I too had the same problem once when I switching between custom roms.



thank you very much. i upgraded to Android 2.3. i had an application  called Defy Baseband. but there was no option India under APAC so tried all the option and finally i got signal when i selected China ME722 1.10. i worked well.

Thank you all for helping


----------



## chris (Mar 12, 2012)

Any call recorder app to record both party ? I installed AllCallRecorder, it only record what i say.


----------



## chris (Mar 13, 2012)

I placed order for Transcend MicroSD Card 32GB Class 4. This work with Moto Defy + ? I just googled, found MicroSDHC Cards, hope i have not ordered wrong card.


----------



## giprabu (Mar 13, 2012)

^^ya vl work without any prob.. I currently use the 8GB version of that card. 
The problem is, class 4 cards have very poor write speed . I get only a maximum of 2.8MB/s  
only . You could've gone for a class 6 one


----------



## napster007 (Mar 20, 2012)

Guys it seems i have run into a really big problem and i need your help!! I have been using defy for about 7 months now and am a really happy customer. Today suddenly i ran into a problem when i saw a small vertical mark on my screen. 

At first i thought that it was just some kind of dirt or something on the screen or screen guard, but on closer observation i found out that there is a small thin vertical line which is lighting up on my defy's screen.

I seems as if a strip of lined up pixels are constantly illuminated in blue. This is like small obstruction on the screen and is a total heart breaker.... 

Please help in solving this problem..

Regards...


----------



## giprabu (Mar 21, 2012)

Take it to the service center dude... Btw from which place are you?  Do you keep changing your ROM often ? 
Though it seems like a hardware fault, I just want to know.


----------



## napster007 (Mar 21, 2012)

im from delhi but studying in sikkim.... i have not even rooted my phone yet


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Mar 22, 2012)

napster007 said:


> im from delhi but studying in sikkim.... i have not even rooted my phone yet




then you dont need to worry just dump it to service center. they will take care of it


----------



## giprabu (Mar 22, 2012)

napster007 said:


> im from delhi but studying in sikkim.... i have not even rooted my phone yet



You need not worry at all.. IMO motorola is most reliable n reputed brand ever since when most of the other brands not even emerged.. You have a service center in your place ? ?  
Coz I'm in Chennai and there is no motorola authorized service Centre here ... sad part .


----------



## napster007 (Mar 23, 2012)

The small line on the middle of the screen has grown lyk really loong now till the bottom of the screemmm ;( ;( ... Dunnoy the f this is happening to me...  Ill be goin to delhi in june, will probably get it checked then at a service center... Hope they fix it.. My warranty lasts till 13 july...

The small line on the middle of the screen has grown lyk really loong now till the bottom of the screemmm ;( ;( ... Dunnoy the f this is happening to me...  Ill be goin to delhi in june, will probably get it checked then at a service center... Hope they fix it.. My warranty lasts till 13 july...


----------



## soumya.b (Mar 24, 2012)

chris said:


> Any call recorder app to record both party ? I installed AllCallRecorder, it only record what i say.



i also need of it....


----------



## giprabu (Mar 25, 2012)

chris said:


> Any call recorder app to record both party ? I installed AllCallRecorder, it only record what i say.



and @soumya.b :

are you ppl using the stock rom ?? if so, you don't have an option to record both voices. 

Change your rom (Miui, wajkiui) which has call recording functionality in-built that records both sides' voices.


----------



## androidfreak (Mar 27, 2012)

napster007 said:


> Guys it seems i have run into a really big problem and i need your help!! I have been using defy for about 7 months now and am a really happy customer. Today suddenly i ran into a problem when i saw a small vertical mark on my screen.
> 
> At first i thought that it was just some kind of dirt or something on the screen or screen guard, but on closer observation i found out that there is a small thin vertical line which is lighting up on my defy's screen.
> 
> ...




I too have a stuck pixel on the screen of Defy+ which is just a month and a half old.  I've submitted the device at Motorola Service Center near my place.  They said it will take atleast 10 - 12 days to get it back


----------



## napster007 (Mar 30, 2012)

My small line of pixels have now become a large spot on the screen ... This sux....


----------



## diagus (Mar 30, 2012)

can you post a pic


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Apr 6, 2012)

anyone on cm 7.2 rc1? how is it?


----------



## Soumik (Apr 16, 2012)

Any one here has their device manufactured in chennai? If so, have u used RSD Lite to flash any custom ROM on it? I need to get one working with my device.
I tried it earlier.. bt couldnt do anything. 
Please.. if you have done this.. share your sbf version. Thanks.


----------



## souravs (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re:3g problem*

Hi,I have been using my Defy for last 8 months smoothly.But this time it does not show or connect 3g connection.selecting manually it shows "no connection".It works only in automatic mode or 2g mode and gives 2g service.please help me.


----------



## arjundg (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: 3g problem*



souravs said:


> Hi,I have been using my Defy for last 8 months smoothly.But this time it does not show or connect 3g connection.selecting manually it shows "no connection".It works only in automatic mode or 2g mode and gives 2g service.please help me.



There is an option to select only 2g, in the phone settings/network. Check if it is active. Otherwise, it can be due to some app you have installed which is configured to block 3g.


----------



## maddy1205 (May 8, 2012)

just flashed cm-7.1.0...but i am having problem with gps...cant get a signal..."Emergency Calls Only"


----------



## giprabu (May 8, 2012)

^^ gps should work fine. for network signal, use basebandswitcher app.


----------



## maddy1205 (May 8, 2012)

thanks mate!!


----------



## karthiksk (May 27, 2012)

My defy is not booting up. it stuck in google logo i am unable to go to recovery mode. even i removed the battery and checked after 30 min. when i put my battery i see only google logo nothing happens after that. 

before this happens i updated ICS i did not like so i tried to restore from backup which i took before updating ICS i get above issue after that please help


----------



## Soumik (May 28, 2012)

^^ u can use RSDLite to flash stock sbf and do the rooting process all over again.


----------



## karthiksk (May 28, 2012)

RSD lite shows my phone but "start" button disabled.

Google logo still keeps coming and makes my drains my battery and it goes off. when i connect charger it gets charged and again Google logo comes and stays until my battery get drain (5min) again it goes off. 

i think i screwed my phone badly


----------



## Soumik (May 30, 2012)

boot into bootloader mode... connect ur phone to laptop with RSDLite on. Search and select ur sbf file from system.
Start button should get enabled now.
I never got a google logo ever :S, but before that itself, u should be able to get to bootloader.
I think u need to press press power and Vol Up keys togather. Try it out. Oh and do charge ur phone adequately before operating it with RSDLite. If it stops in between, chances are ur phone might get seriously screwed!


----------



## karthiksk (May 30, 2012)

this link helped me

[Howto] Fix "Battery Low - Cannot program" - xda-developers


----------



## mitraark (Jun 6, 2012)

A bit offtopic but anyone Defy users from Kolkata ? Any info about the condition of Serice Centers for Motorola here ? AM thinking of buying a Motorola.


----------

